# Black Women Are Less Attractive



## American_Jihad

*Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *

The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss   
First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET 
Updated: 07/17/11

Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature." 

In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts: 

_What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men. 
[...]

The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._

---

Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive


----------



## Luissa

So where you going with this?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

What a moron. He obviously hasn't seen many black women.


----------



## Saigon

I think AJ meant to post this on Stormfront - it would be well received there. 

As for the content of the thread, I couldn't agree less. I see staggeringly beautiful women in Africa every day I'm there...just breathtaking.


----------



## Luissa

Saigon said:


> I think AJ meant to post this on Stormfront - it would be well received there.
> 
> As for the content of the thread, I couldn't agree less. I see staggeringly beautiful women in Africa every day I'm there...just breathtaking.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 
If you read the post, one of the examples they use has to do with weight.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Saigon said:


> I think AJ meant to post this on Stormfront - it would be well received there.
> 
> As for the content of the thread, I couldn't agree less. I see staggeringly beautiful women in Africa every day I'm there...just breathtaking.



He is using the same ignorant attempt to dismiss blacks as intellectually inferior. Obviously he either has not seen many black women or he is a biased person.


----------



## Aristotle

Alas another attempt at racism...FAIL


----------



## American_Jihad

Luissa said:


> So where you going with this?



I think the author is a progressive/liberal moron...

*Racist Pseudoscientist with a Small Penis *

Satoshi Kanazawa  
September 9, 2012,   

My very first post on the Scientific Fundamentalist blog at Psychology Today on 14 February 2008 is titled If the truth offends, its our job to offend.

Heres an excerpt from the first post:

From my purist position, everything scientists say, qua scientists, can only be true or false or somewhere in between.  No other criteria besides the truth should matter or be applied in evaluating scientific theories or conclusions.  They cannot be racist or sexist or reactionary or offensive or any other adjective.  Even if they are labeled as such, it doesnt matter.  Calling scientific theories offensive is like calling them obese; it just doesnt make sense.  *Many of my own scientific theories and conclusions are deeply offensive to me, but I suspect they are at least partially true.*
---
The Return of the Ugly, Racist Pseudoscientist with a Small Penis | E pur si muove | Big Think


----------



## Luissa

Um okay.


----------



## Saigon

AJ has a small dick. 

And I bet there are three women in the world who knew that already.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'll admit NOT all. Just not as many.


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> I see staggeringly beautiful women in Africa every day I'm there...just breathtaking.




Wait...you've been to Africa! Wow! How come you've never mentioned it before?


----------



## Colin

Interesting, isn't it. How racists like AJ prove themselves to be the cowards they are by disabling rep. What's up AJ? Too much of a pussy to show red stars? Never mind. We can still see your yellow belly!


----------



## editec

This pronouncement rather reminds me of the old days when the English set out to prove that the Englishman was the most advanced "race"*** of humankind.

(the irony that the most ethnically mixed people of Europe, the English, called themselves a unique "race", just always cracks me up)


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Compared to what?


----------



## Saigon

editec said:


> This pronouncement rather reminds me of the old days when the English set out to prove that the Englishman was the most advanced "race"*** of humankind.
> 
> (the irony that the most ethnically mixed people of Europe, the English, called themselves a unique "race", just always cracks me up)



Indeed! 

It also reminded me of the thread where people complain about Islam not respecting freedom - and then want to ban it.


----------



## BBCAmerica

I think the author is gay and has a thing for black men and he hates black women because he loves their men. Notice how black women are less attractive than everyone else and intelligence has something to do with? But when it comes to black men they are MORE attractive than everyone else. But if you let the racist tell it black men are less intelligent. Why doesn't this come into play? So here we have this gay guy (nothing wrong with that if that's your thing) who is has written his opinion  and a racist has pounced on it to try to prove some kind of twisted point about less attractive black women. But if the OP thinks the author is correct then he must at the same time admit that black men are more attractive than he is and since intelligence is a big factor in attractiveness. Black men must be more intelligent too.


----------



## IanC

I realize you guys like to slag other posters but are you disputing that black women are considered less attractive overall?

I think that the evidence is pretty conclusive over a normal range of individuals that black women are rated low. the reason(s) for this is certainly controversial but not the general conclusion.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## bobcollum




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

She's not only intelligent, she's stunningly beautiful as are soo many women of color. Black, brown.. Color is relative.. I don't get the focus on color for so many people.. My generation doesn't see color.. I'm sooo thankful for that.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> I realize you guys like to slag other posters but are you disputing that black women are considered less attractive overall?
> 
> I think that the evidence is pretty conclusive over a normal range of individuals that black women are rated low. the reason(s) for this is certainly controversial but not the general conclusion.



From all the Black women I have seen I cannot believe this, every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.


----------



## Luissa

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you guys like to slag other posters but are you disputing that black women are considered less attractive overall?
> 
> I think that the evidence is pretty conclusive over a normal range of individuals that black women are rated low. the reason(s) for this is certainly controversial but not the general conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all the Black women I have seen I cannot believe this, every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.
Click to expand...


For one black women age better. How many women the same age as Halle Berry and Vanessa Williams would kill to look that great? Vanessa has to be in her 50s and look how good she looks?


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you guys like to slag other posters but are you disputing that black women are considered less attractive overall?
> 
> I think that the evidence is pretty conclusive over a normal range of individuals that black women are rated low. the reason(s) for this is certainly controversial but not the general conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all the Black women I have seen I cannot believe this, every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.
Click to expand...


I did not say there were no beautiful black women, I said that representative examples of racial groups when rated for attractiveness show that black women are rated low. this finding has been often repeated. Im sure that the author mentioned in the OP gave multiple sources of this result. it was not this finding that created a firestorm of racial outrage it was his explanation for it.


----------



## chikenwing

Just as in all races some are some are not stupid OP


----------



## IanC

Toro said:


>



hahaha, are you saying this is a representative example of a black female?


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, are you saying this is a representative example of a black female?
Click to expand...


In the US it could be, there are alot of light skinned black people here. Black in the US is different than Black in Zimbabwe for example.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, are you saying this is a representative example of a black female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the US it could be, there are alot of light skinned black people here. Black in the US is different than Black in Zimbabwe for example.
Click to expand...


whatever. if you dont want to discuss the stated situation thats OK. it is about racial differences not mixed race exceptions


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, are you saying this is a representative example of a black female?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US it could be, there are alot of light skinned black people here. Black in the US is different than Black in Zimbabwe for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever. if you dont want to discuss the stated situation thats OK. it is about racial differences not mixed race exceptions
Click to expand...


Whatever my ass, you are just being ignorant and hateful as usual. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the US it could be, there are alot of light skinned black people here. Black in the US is different than Black in Zimbabwe for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever. if you dont want to discuss the stated situation thats OK. it is about racial differences not mixed race exceptions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever my ass, you are just being ignorant and hateful as usual. Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...



ignorant and hateful? no chance. if you dont want to talk about the situation of how different racial groups are rated on attractiveness, then dont. but you are only self soothing yourself by using that old pacifier of calling me ignorant and hateful.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

International black women are actually very attractive...especially their smiles...i went to a convention and saw this women who spoke and was beatiful. It's not your skin color that makes you attractive...to me


----------



## IanC

what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.

even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out. 

if you disagree, use your words like a big boy


----------



## BecauseIKnow

IanC said:


> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy



I didn't negg you..?


----------



## Salt Jones

IanC said:


> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy



Proof that "even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women". Link?


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever. if you dont want to discuss the stated situation thats OK. it is about racial differences not mixed race exceptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever my ass, you are just being ignorant and hateful as usual. Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ignorant and hateful? no chance. if you dont want to talk about the situation of how different racial groups are rated on attractiveness, then dont. but you are only self soothing yourself by using that old pacifier of calling me ignorant and hateful.
Click to expand...


No bitch you are the one who doesn't want to talk about the situation, you have not exactly been open to hearing other opinions in this thread. I was more than willing to listen to you until you said "whatever" and went off like a little valley girl bitch.


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy



Blah blah blah, there are loads of websites where white women are looking for big black cock, what does that really prove? shut the fuck up.


----------



## High_Gravity

BecauseIKnow said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't negg you..?
Click to expand...


I negged him, fuck him.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

High_Gravity said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't negg you..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I negged him, fuck him.
Click to expand...


He can have his opinion but his argument doesn't make sense to me. I'm find with his opinion


----------



## IanC

BecauseIKnow said:


> International black women are actually very attractive...especially their smiles...i went to a convention and saw this women who spoke and was beatiful. It's not your skin color that makes you attractive...to me



what do you mean by 'international black women'? are they more attractive than international white women? international southasian women? etc?

I didnt do the studies but they have been done. have you ever seen  composite pictures of hundreds or thousands of pictures combined to give a representative example?  mediterranean, scandanavian, east african, NEasian etc?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

IanC said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> International black women are actually very attractive...especially their smiles...i went to a convention and saw this women who spoke and was beatiful. It's not your skin color that makes you attractive...to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by 'international black women'? are they more attractive than international white women? international southasian women? etc?
> 
> I didnt do the studies but they have been done. have you ever seen  composite pictures of hundreds or thousands of pictures combined to give a representative example?  mediterranean, scandanavian, east african, NEasian etc?
Click to expand...


I personally like black women from foriegn countries more than the ones in America...it's just me...same with white women from other countries they bring something new and interesting to me.


----------



## IanC

BecauseIKnow said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't negg you..?
Click to expand...


your comment slipped in while I was writing mine. I especially meant highgravity because I am disappointed in him because he is usually a level headed poster. or at least he was before, sometimes this board changes people by making all their opinions (ahem) black and white


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luissa said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> If you read the post, one of the examples they use has to do with weight.



Beauty may be in the eye of the beholder, but Beyonce is gorgeous in anyone's eyes...






That is a seriously good looking woman.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

There is an australian sounding women on CNN she's very beatiful I forgot her name though


----------



## IanC

I dont know the origin of this, the number of pics making each composite, or why they all are as goodlooking as they are. if you were forced to rate them, and everyones preferences were totalled, what do you think the order would be? it would be an interesting experiment but because this sort of thing has been done before we have a pretty good idea what the results would be.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Let's gather up a bunch of rocks and go stone him...


----------



## Colin

Big Black Dog said:


> Let's gather up a bunch of rocks and go stone him...



Better still, let's gather up a bunch of weed and get stoned.


----------



## Unkotare

LadyGunSlinger said:


> My generation doesn't see color.. .





Yes it does, and that's ok.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.




That is the fundamental truth that makes life worth living.


----------



## Unkotare

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, are you saying this is a representative example of a black female?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US it could be, there are alot of light skinned black people here. Black in the US is different than Black in Zimbabwe for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever. if you dont want to discuss the stated situation thats OK. it is about racial differences not mixed race exceptions
Click to expand...



See how hard you have to try to justify your stupidity?


----------



## Unkotare

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever. if you dont want to discuss the stated situation thats OK. it is about racial differences not mixed race exceptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever my ass, you are just being ignorant and hateful as usual. Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ignorant and hateful? no chance..
Click to expand...




100% chance. He's right, and you're a loser.


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't negg you..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your comment slipped in while I was writing mine. I especially meant highgravity because I am disappointed in him because he is usually a level headed poster. or at least he was before, sometimes this board changes people by making all their opinions (ahem) black and white
Click to expand...


No, I haven't changed at all. You didn't come here to have a discussion but to degrade black people like you usually do.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever my ass, you are just being ignorant and hateful as usual. Go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignorant and hateful? no chance..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% chance. He's right, and you're a loser.
Click to expand...


I try to give Ian a chance but when he dropped that "whatever" valley girl bullshit on me that was it.


----------



## Unkotare

Some people don't deserve a chance.


----------



## American_Jihad

BBCAmerica said:


> I think the author is gay and has a thing for black men and he hates black women because he loves their men. Notice how black women are less attractive than everyone else and intelligence has something to do with? But when it comes to black men they are MORE attractive than everyone else. But if you let the racist tell it black men are less intelligent. Why doesn't this come into play? So here we have this gay guy (nothing wrong with that if that's your thing) who is has written his opinion  and a racist has pounced on it to try to prove some kind of twisted point about less attractive black women. But if the OP thinks the author is correct then he must at the same time admit that black men are more attractive than he is and since intelligence is a big factor in attractiveness. Black men must be more intelligent too.





I told you what I thought of the author in post #8...


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ignorant and hateful? no chance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% chance. He's right, and you're a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to give Ian a chance but when he dropped that "whatever" valley girl bullshit on me that was it.
Click to expand...



hahaha, you mean that you had a little meltdown because you didnt get the response you wanted. it is difficult to refute the evidence that black women are typically found to be less attractive than other races, even proportionally by black men. it is much easier to just toss out _ad hominems_ than to argue against something that is factual. 

arguing the _reasons_ behind the findings would be much more productive for you. there are many possible factors and even if testosterone is one such possibility it would be very difficult to show it was even an important one. racism, or at least media influence would be a much easier sell to the politically correct crowd, or even the stubborn skeptics like myself.

but you took the easy way out by just playing the 'race card'.  hahaha whatever.


----------



## Intense

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Pheonixops

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you guys like to slag other posters but are you disputing that black women are considered less attractive overall?
> 
> I think that the evidence is pretty conclusive over a normal range of individuals that black women are rated low. the reason(s) for this is certainly controversial but not the general conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all the Black women I have seen I cannot believe this, every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For one black women age better.* How many women the same age as Halle Berry and Vanessa Williams would kill to look that great? Vanessa has to be in her 50s and look how good she looks?
Click to expand...


I have to respectfully disagree with that assertion. There are women of every ethnic group or 'race' that look great at that age. Haille Berry and Vanessa Williams are not solely "Black", they both are of mixed 'racial' heritage, as are many of the women presented above as being 'beautiful Black women'. Many of them in fact had a so-called 'White phenotype' with darker skin.


----------



## Pheonixops

IanC said:


> I dont know the origin of this, the number of pics making each composite, or why they all are as goodlooking as they are. if you were forced to rate them, and everyones preferences were totalled, what do you think the order would be? it would be an interesting experiment but because this sort of thing has been done before we have a pretty good idea what the results would be.



They all look pretty good to me..............


----------



## IanC

Pheonixops said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know the origin of this, the number of pics making each composite, or why they all are as goodlooking as they are. if you were forced to rate them, and everyones preferences were totalled, what do you think the order would be? it would be an interesting experiment but because this sort of thing has been done before we have a pretty good idea what the results would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all look pretty good to me..............
Click to expand...


I concur.


----------



## AquaAthena

Luissa said:


> So where you going with this?



Well it requires too much time to read, but my thoughts turn to the beautiful, talented and sexy, Beyonce`? Condi Rice and so many others....


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% chance. He's right, and you're a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to give Ian a chance but when he dropped that "whatever" valley girl bullshit on me that was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, you mean that you had a little meltdown because you didnt get the response you wanted. it is difficult to refute the evidence that black women are typically found to be less attractive than other races, even proportionally by black men. it is much easier to just toss out _ad hominems_ than to argue against something that is factual.
> 
> arguing the _reasons_ behind the findings would be much more productive for you. there are many possible factors and even if testosterone is one such possibility it would be very difficult to show it was even an important one. racism, or at least media influence would be a much easier sell to the politically correct crowd, or even the stubborn skeptics like myself.
> 
> but you took the easy way out by just playing the 'race card'.  hahaha whatever.
Click to expand...


Bitch please, if anyone had a melt down here it was your bitchass when you started typing like a 18 year old Valley girl with fake tits.


----------



## IanC

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah, _*there are loads of websites where white women are looking for big black cock*_, what does that really prove? shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


I take it back. you didnt have a little meltdown, you had a _huge_ meltdown. hahahaha


----------



## High_Gravity

IanC said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a bunch of candy ass losers. if you guys dont believe that black women are held in less esteem for their attractiveness then prove me wrong, or at least try. instead you just post pictures and skulk around dropping neg reps.
> 
> even black men dont find black women as attractive as other races find their own women. dating sites are the free market for what is considered beautiful and black women are unsuccessful. dont blame me for pointing it out.
> 
> if you disagree, use your words like a big boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah, _*there are loads of websites where white women are looking for big black cock*_, what does that really prove? shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it back. you didnt have a little meltdown, you had a _huge_ meltdown. hahahaha
Click to expand...


Yeah sure.


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ8eu7pYg7s]Satoshi Kanazawa: We Haven't Evolved in Over 10,000 Years - YouTube[/ame]

The Japanese evolutionary psychologist based his findings on a survey in which white, Asian, black and Native American men and women were asked to rate each other's attractiveness based on photographs. Black women scored lowest, Asian women highest. The LSE has now published the findings of an internal investigation into the affair, ruling that Dr Kanazawa had "brought the school into disrepute" and barring him from publishing in non-peer-reviewed outlets for a year. In addition to the 12-month ban, he will not teach any compulsory courses this academic year. 

http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=26&storycode=417449&c=1


----------



## Pheonixops

ThirdTerm said:


> Satoshi Kanazawa: We Haven't Evolved in Over 10,000 Years - YouTube



Thanks for posting that, interesting video.


----------



## Jarlaxle

LadyGunSlinger said:


> She's not only intelligent, she's stunningly beautiful as are soo many women of color. Black, brown.. Color is relative.. I don't get the focus on color for so many people.. My generation doesn't see color.. I'm sooo thankful for that.



Anyone describing Michelle Obama as "stunningly attractive" should see an optometrist immediately.


----------



## William Joyce

The "black" women posted to show how "beautiful" they are...

look white.

Light eyes, high cheekbones, sharp features...  those are Caucasian traits.

The more AFRICAN or negroid a woman looks, the uglier.  Some of the eastern ones -- David Bowie's wife comes to mind -- have lots of white blood.

I think there's a good measure of objectivity here -- as opposed to the subjectivity of a man of X race preferring women of X race.  Whites just have universally appealing looks.  You have to strain for "good looking" black men (Blair Underwood?  Denzel Washington?), Hispanic and Asian men, too.  They're rare.  The white women are the best.  They're ironically more "diverse" in appearance than women of other races:  red hair, black hair, blonde hair, brown hair.  Blue eyes, green eyes, gray eyes, brown eyes (chicks with light brown eyes can be SO HOT).  Black, Hispanic and Asian women are just... um, black brown and yellow.  Hair, always black.  Yippee.  Every white man has a little thing for Asian women, but genetically, Asians are the closest race to whites, so it makes sense.


----------



## Saigon

> Some of the eastern ones -- David Bowie's wife comes to mind -- have lots of white blood.



Iman is Somali...and so are her parents. 

Of course in states many African-Americans have some Caucasian blood, but in Africa they don't. And dude, there are still plenty of gorgeous women there!


----------



## Ariux

When someone shows us examples of supposedly beautiful black women, we get pictures of Afro b*tches that have been photoshopped to look more caucasian.   We still have to lower our standards of beauty to accept that the color of shit can be beautiful, just because it has blue eyes and a narrow nose.   Afros are ugly.

Afros are like the lessor god Loki tried to make people by animating his turds.


----------



## IanC

most people in north america consider 'black' to mean west african because the majority of blacks there trace their ancestry to west africa. the colouring, body type and facial characteristics are somewhat different to east africans and the berbers in the north.

I think it is very telling that the majority of the pictures posted as 'beautiful black women' do not have the typical features of west african women. selecting atypical black women with more caucasoid features as more beautiful is simply providing evidence that normally featured black women with west african genetics are considered less attractive.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jarlaxle said:


> Anyone describing Michelle Obama as "stunningly attractive" should see an optometrist immediately.



Won't help.

The same people would see Hillary Clinton and Madeline Albright as attractive women...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Who cares about white or black blood? Whatever happened, they got the formula right with Beyonce.


----------



## NeoTemplar

I find this attractive





This not so much


----------



## Harry Dresden

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone describing Michelle Obama as "stunningly attractive" should see an optometrist immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't help.
> 
> The same people would see Hillary Clinton and Madeline Albright as attractive women...
Click to expand...


yea like Chris .....he has his Helen Thomas Sex Doll.....


----------



## squeeze berry




----------



## Unkotare

I've met a lot of very, very attractive Ethiopian women.


----------



## Peach

Ariux said:


> When someone shows us examples of supposedly beautiful black women, we get pictures of Afro b*tches that have been photoshopped to look more caucasian.   We still have to lower our standards of beauty to accept that the color of shit can be beautiful, just because it has blue eyes and a narrow nose.   Afros are ugly.
> 
> Afros are like the lessor god Loki tried to make people by animating his turds.



Take your Abilify Ari....


----------



## Huey

squeeze berry said:


>


I wonder what this "ho" looks like when you take off all that makeup?


----------



## Huey

Ariux said:


> When someone shows us examples of supposedly beautiful black women, we get pictures of Afro b*tches that have been photoshopped to look more caucasian. We still have to lower our standards of beauty to accept that the color of shit can be beautiful, just because it has blue eyes and a narrow nose. Afros are ugly.
> 
> Afros are like the lessor god Loki tried to make people by animating his turds.


 
Oh is that what you look like,ari,a pile of turd.


----------



## Pheonixops

Huey said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what this "ho" looks like when you take off all that makeup?
Click to expand...


She's a little too thin looking for me but she has nice lines and will still look pretty and thin without the makeup.


----------



## Unkotare

So...now we know someone is in his 'manic' phase. 

Those meds aren't gonna take themselves, champ.


----------



## Aristotle

The argument can be said that white women are unattractive.


----------



## Unkotare

The argument can be made that you are an arrogant buffoon.


----------



## Aristotle

:facepalm:


----------



## daveman

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive


This crap has already been mocked and ridiculed as deserved here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/168283-are-black-women-less-attractive.html

And I'll say here what I said there:


daveman said:


> Beauty is entirely subjective.  _Entirely_.  To claim to be able to quantify it is ridiculous.
> 
> Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof".  Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> The "black" women posted to show how "beautiful" they are...
> 
> look white.
> 
> Light eyes, high cheekbones, sharp features...  those are Caucasian traits.
> 
> The more AFRICAN or negroid a woman looks, the uglier.  Some of the eastern ones -- David Bowie's wife comes to mind -- have lots of white blood.
> 
> I think there's a good measure of objectivity here -- as opposed to the subjectivity of a man of X race preferring women of X race.  Whites just have universally appealing looks.  You have to strain for "good looking" black men (Blair Underwood?  Denzel Washington?), Hispanic and Asian men, too.  They're rare.  The white women are the best.  They're ironically more "diverse" in appearance than women of other races:  red hair, black hair, blonde hair, brown hair.  Blue eyes, green eyes, gray eyes, brown eyes (chicks with light brown eyes can be SO HOT).  Black, Hispanic and Asian women are just... um, black brown and yellow.  Hair, always black.  Yippee.  Every white man has a little thing for Asian women, but genetically, Asians are the closest race to whites, so it makes sense.


From the other thread:


daveman said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw her in _Clueless_.  She's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says she's not actually all black on this clip:
> 
> Stacey Dash | Celebrity Ethnicity - What Nationality Background Ancestry Race
> 
> She's got green eyes, like the Afghan woman.
> 
> Point is that the whiter their features, the more likely a "black" woman is to be described as pretty, thus proving the scientist right.  Lena Horne, above, is a good example.  So is Vanessa Williams, the blue-eyed "black" woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful woman.  She's a member of the Himba tribe.  Kinky hair, big lips, wide nose, dark eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pathetic the way you racists cling to pseudo-science in a desperate attempt to justify your hatred.
> 
> What is so wrong in your life that you need to drag other people down to feel better about yourself?
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


The Himba woman is stunningly beautiful.

But all you can see is skin color.  

It SO sucks to be you.


----------



## Unkotare

Joyce is a monumentally stupid failure of a human being.


----------



## daveman

NeoTemplar said:


> This not so much


Not a fan of dreadlocks -- I don't think they look good on anybody -- but she has a _gorgeous_ face.


----------



## daveman

Harry Dresden said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone describing Michelle Obama as "stunningly attractive" should see an optometrist immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't help.
> 
> The same people would see Hillary Clinton and Madeline Albright as attractive women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea like Chris .....he has his Helen Thomas Sex Doll.....
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

Ariux said:


> When someone shows us examples of supposedly beautiful black women, we get pictures of Afro b*tches that have been photoshopped to look more caucasian.   We still have to lower our standards of beauty to accept that the color of shit can be beautiful, just because it has blue eyes and a narrow nose.   Afros are ugly.
> 
> Afros are like the lessor god Loki tried to make people by animating his turds.


You sound fat.  And ugly.  And virginal.


----------



## daveman

Unkotare said:


> Joyce is a monumentally stupid failure of a human being.


He goes apeshit if you make fun of Hitler.


----------



## William Joyce

_Beauty is entirely subjective. Entirely. To claim to be able to quantify it is ridiculous.

Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof". Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is._

Normal people have their preferences, and it's not for black women.  It's for white women.  How often do you see a black man with a white woman?  You see it.  White man with black woman?  Seen that freakin' ONCE in my life.  Ted Danson and Whoopi Goldberg is the exception, people.  And note they're no longer together.

Beauty is not entirely subjective.  That's because "beauty" has its roots in evolution:  we find certain things attractive because they've got survival appeal:  you want to mate with her because her features indicate healthy reproduction is just around the corner.

So you can quantify it.  Totally?  Probably not.  But the claim that anything is "entirely subjective" is to drink the liberal kool-aid, distilled.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of dreadlocks -- I don't think they look good on anybody -- but she has a _gorgeous_ face.
Click to expand...


Yeah, gorgeous.  Her absence from a Vogue cover is attributable to the Nazi ownership of that and every other fashion magazine.  Darn it!


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> White man with black woman?  Seen that freakin' ONCE in my life.





Once in _your_ so-called life? The miserable, meaningless life of a pathetic fucking coward who is admittedly terrified of anyone who looks superficially different in any way? A fucking loser who actively hides from other 'races'? Once in _that_ so-called life? What a fucking surprise.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce is a monumentally stupid failure of a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> He goes apeshit if you make fun of Hitler.
Click to expand...


You go Hitler if anyone makes fun of apes.


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> Normal people have their preferences.






What the fuck would _you_ know about normal people, you pathetic, cowardly freak show?


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> _Beauty is entirely subjective. Entirely. To claim to be able to quantify it is ridiculous.
> 
> Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof". Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is._
> 
> Normal people have their preferences, and it's not for black women.  It's for white women.  How often do you see a black man with a white woman?  You see it.  White man with black woman?  Seen that freakin' ONCE in my life.  Ted Danson and Whoopi Goldberg is the exception, people.  And note they're no longer together.
> 
> Beauty is not entirely subjective.  That's because "beauty" has its roots in evolution:  we find certain things attractive because they've got survival appeal:  you want to mate with her because her features indicate healthy reproduction is just around the corner.
> 
> So you can quantify it.  Totally?  Probably not.  But the claim that anything is "entirely subjective" is to drink the liberal kool-aid, distilled.


Your irrational hatred is not normal, Adolph.

Follow your leader:


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of dreadlocks -- I don't think they look good on anybody -- but she has a _gorgeous_ face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, gorgeous.  Her absence from a Vogue cover is attributable to the Nazi ownership of that and every other fashion magazine.  Darn it!
Click to expand...

I notice you've never been on the cover of GQ.

So white people are ugly, huh?

Oh wait -- no, just you.


----------



## Conservadude

RetiredGySgt said:


> What a moron. He obviously hasn't seen many black women.



My fiance for one. She's the most gorgeous girl I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce is a monumentally stupid failure of a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> He goes apeshit if you make fun of Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go Hitler if anyone makes fun of apes.
Click to expand...


Hey, if you don't like your god being mocked, quit sounding like him, dumbass.


----------



## daveman

Conservadude said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron. He obviously hasn't seen many black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiance for one. She's the most gorgeous girl I've ever laid eyes on.
Click to expand...

Billy Hitler hasn't seen you two together, so you don't count.


----------



## ScienceRocks

daveman said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He goes apeshit if you make fun of Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go Hitler if anyone makes fun of apes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if you don't like your god being mocked, quit sounding like him, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Every city that has a large population of blacks has a high crime rate. Want the entire world to look like Haiti? Ask yourself that one.


----------



## daveman

Matthew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go Hitler if anyone makes fun of apes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if you don't like your god being mocked, quit sounding like him, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every city that has a large population of blacks has a high crime rate. Want the entire world to look like Haiti? Ask yourself that one.
Click to expand...

Yeah, not interested in playing your racial games.


----------



## ScienceRocks

daveman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if you don't like your god being mocked, quit sounding like him, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every city that has a large population of blacks has a high crime rate. Want the entire world to look like Haiti? Ask yourself that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, not interested in playing your racial games.
Click to expand...


NOT games,

52.2 percent of all murder in this country are caused by blacks.
Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race

For every black that is 5 times the white rate. Also nearly 60% of all felony murders.


----------



## MikeK

BBCAmerica said:


> I think the author is gay and has a thing for black men and he hates black women because he loves their men. Notice how black women are less attractive than everyone else and intelligence has something to do with? But when it comes to black men they are MORE attractive than everyone else. But if you let the racist tell it black men are less intelligent. Why doesn't this come into play? So here we have this gay guy (nothing wrong with that if that's your thing) who is has written his opinion  and a racist has pounced on it to try to prove some kind of twisted point about less attractive black women. But if the OP thinks the author is correct then he must at the same time admit that black men are more attractive than he is and since intelligence is a big factor in attractiveness. Black men must be more intelligent too.


In literature as well as ordinary parlance attractive women are generally referred to as the _fair_ sex, _fair_ maidens, etc., while men whom women find attractive are typically tall, _dark,_ and handsome.  

But because the matter of comparative beauty in a racial context is sure to evoke an angry response the only way to derive honest and objective answers to such a provocative question is via anonymous poll -- which is impossible in this forum.


----------



## daveman

Matthew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every city that has a large population of blacks has a high crime rate. Want the entire world to look like Haiti? Ask yourself that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not interested in playing your racial games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT games,
> 
> 52.2 percent of all murder in this country are caused by blacks.
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race
> 
> For every black that is 5 times the white rate. Also nearly 60% of all felony murders.
Click to expand...

Like it or not, you're stuck with black people.  They're not going anywhere.  And while I believe lawbreakers should face the consequences of their actions regardless of their race, I also don't want to forget that it's the left that has encouraged the dissolution of the black family and increased dependence on government among blacks in exchange for votes.

The left has removed hope from many blacks.  They're told they can't possibly succeed, that The Man is keeping them down.

The Man is the Democratic Party.

Let's put the blame where it belongs, shall we?


----------



## Aristotle

daveman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not interested in playing your racial games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT games,
> 
> 52.2 percent of all murder in this country are caused by blacks.
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race
> 
> For every black that is 5 times the white rate. Also nearly 60% of all felony murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it or not, you're stuck with black people.  They're not going anywhere.  And while I believe lawbreakers should face the consequences of their actions regardless of their race, I also don't want to forget that it's the left that has encouraged the dissolution of the black family and increased dependence on government among blacks in exchange for votes.
> 
> The left has removed hope from many blacks.  They're told they can't possibly succeed, that The Man is keeping them down.
> 
> The Man is the Democratic Party.
> 
> Let's put the blame where it belongs, shall we?
Click to expand...


Although I partly disagree, this was a well written and honest response.


----------



## ScienceRocks

daveman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not interested in playing your racial games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT games,
> 
> 52.2 percent of all murder in this country are caused by blacks.
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race
> 
> For every black that is 5 times the white rate. Also nearly 60% of all felony murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it or not, you're stuck with black people.  They're not going anywhere.  And while I believe lawbreakers should face the consequences of their actions regardless of their race, I also don't want to forget that it's the left that has encouraged the dissolution of the black family and increased dependence on government among blacks in exchange for votes.
> 
> The left has removed hope from many blacks.  They're told they can't possibly succeed, that The Man is keeping them down.
> 
> The Man is the Democratic Party.
> 
> Let's put the blame where it belongs, shall we?
Click to expand...


You make a good point...How do we beat the victim mindset that blacks have today?


----------



## daveman

Matthew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT games,
> 
> 52.2 percent of all murder in this country are caused by blacks.
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race
> 
> For every black that is 5 times the white rate. Also nearly 60% of all felony murders.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, you're stuck with black people.  They're not going anywhere.  And while I believe lawbreakers should face the consequences of their actions regardless of their race, I also don't want to forget that it's the left that has encouraged the dissolution of the black family and increased dependence on government among blacks in exchange for votes.
> 
> The left has removed hope from many blacks.  They're told they can't possibly succeed, that The Man is keeping them down.
> 
> The Man is the Democratic Party.
> 
> Let's put the blame where it belongs, shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point...How do we beat the victim mindset that blacks have today?
Click to expand...

Well, you can start by stop buying and repeating the bullshit that they're genetically inferior.  

In that regard, you're no better than the DNC.


----------



## daveman

Aristotle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT games,
> 
> 52.2 percent of all murder in this country are caused by blacks.
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race
> 
> For every black that is 5 times the white rate. Also nearly 60% of all felony murders.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, you're stuck with black people.  They're not going anywhere.  And while I believe lawbreakers should face the consequences of their actions regardless of their race, I also don't want to forget that it's the left that has encouraged the dissolution of the black family and increased dependence on government among blacks in exchange for votes.
> 
> The left has removed hope from many blacks.  They're told they can't possibly succeed, that The Man is keeping them down.
> 
> The Man is the Democratic Party.
> 
> Let's put the blame where it belongs, shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although I partly disagree, this was a well written and honest response.
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I'd be interested to hear with what you disagree.


----------



## ScienceRocks

daveman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, you're stuck with black people.  They're not going anywhere.  And while I believe lawbreakers should face the consequences of their actions regardless of their race, I also don't want to forget that it's the left that has encouraged the dissolution of the black family and increased dependence on government among blacks in exchange for votes.
> 
> The left has removed hope from many blacks.  They're told they can't possibly succeed, that The Man is keeping them down.
> 
> The Man is the Democratic Party.
> 
> Let's put the blame where it belongs, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point...How do we beat the victim mindset that blacks have today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you can start by stop buying and repeating the bullshit that they're genetically inferior.
> 
> In that regard, you're no better than the DNC.
Click to expand...


Can you show me any data that shows otherwise?


----------



## IanC

why does everyone consider 'genetically different' to equal 'genetically inferior'?

and why should it be racist that the norms for beauty and social behaviour are set by the dominant culture? and if those norms are so bad, why does everyone want to come and share our society?


----------



## Harry Dresden

daveman said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't help.
> 
> The same people would see Hillary Clinton and Madeline Albright as attractive women...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea like Chris .....he has his Helen Thomas Sex Doll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

scuttlebutt around here says  Chris is having a hard time getting any off his Helen doll......she keeps saying no.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Aristotle said:


> The argument can be said that white women are unattractive.



Some are, some aren't.


----------



## Uncensored2008

William Joyce said:


> Normal people have their preferences, and it's not for black women.



What would you possibly know about "normal people?"



> It's for white women.  How often do you see a black man with a white woman?  You see it.  White man with black woman?  Seen that freakin' ONCE in my life.  Ted Danson and Whoopi Goldberg is the exception, people.  And note they're no longer together.



I've seen a LOT of white men with black women.



> Beauty is not entirely subjective.  That's because "beauty" has its roots in evolution:  we find certain things attractive because they've got survival appeal:  you want to mate with her because her features indicate healthy reproduction is just around the corner.



You are an ignorant baboon.

Humans find symmetry attractive. When the left and the right side of the face have the spacing of eyes, ears, nose, and mouth equal, humans find it attractive. Symmetry has zero to do with race.



> So you can quantify it.  Totally?  Probably not.  But the claim that anything is "entirely subjective" is to drink the liberal kool-aid, distilled.



In fact we can quantify it. The distance between the eyes, the distance from the eye to the mouth.  The distance from the corner of the nostril to the corner of the eye, all of these build to the symmetry that humans find attractive.

Race hasn't got shit to do with it.

Facial symmetry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Aristotle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The argument can be said that white women are unattractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are, some aren't.
Click to expand...


Thats basically it across the board for every woman anyways, and the idiots in this thread saying light skinned black women aren't black are fucking ignorant. Most Blacks in the US have mixed ancestry somewhere down the line, so with that retarded mindset most Blacks in the US are not really Black.


----------



## NeoTemplar

Uncensored2008 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal people have their preferences, and it's not for black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you possibly know about "normal people?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for white women.  How often do you see a black man with a white woman?  You see it.  White man with black woman?  Seen that freakin' ONCE in my life.  Ted Danson and Whoopi Goldberg is the exception, people.  And note they're no longer together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen a LOT of white men with black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is not entirely subjective.  That's because "beauty" has its roots in evolution:  we find certain things attractive because they've got survival appeal:  you want to mate with her because her features indicate healthy reproduction is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an ignorant baboon.
> 
> Humans find symmetry attractive. When the left and the right side of the face have the spacing of eyes, ears, nose, and mouth equal, humans find it attractive. Symmetry has zero to do with race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quantify it.  Totally?  Probably not.  But the claim that anything is "entirely subjective" is to drink the liberal kool-aid, distilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact we can quantify it. The distance between the eyes, the distance from the eye to the mouth.  The distance from the corner of the nostril to the corner of the eye, all of these build to the symmetry that humans find attractive.
> 
> *Race hasn't got shit to do with it.*
> 
> Facial symmetry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Im going to have to disagree on this one here, race has alot to do with but let me be clear skin color has nothing to do with what _im_ saying, yes the human race does like symmetry but their are also evolutionary, social and religous factors to take into account. I find the black womens biggest wall is their attitude more then anything else but you cant deny that the instinct to probagate ones own sub-species plays a part in the choosing of an attractive mate. Physically the closer someone resembles you and yours the more likely you are to be intimate with them.


----------



## NeoTemplar

Matthew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT games,
> 
> 52.2 percent of all murder in this country are caused by blacks.
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race
> 
> For every black that is 5 times the white rate. Also nearly 60% of all felony murders.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, you're stuck with black people.  They're not going anywhere.  And while I believe lawbreakers should face the consequences of their actions regardless of their race, I also don't want to forget that it's the left that has encouraged the dissolution of the black family and increased dependence on government among blacks in exchange for votes.
> 
> The left has removed hope from many blacks.  They're told they can't possibly succeed, that The Man is keeping them down.
> 
> The Man is the Democratic Party.
> 
> Let's put the blame where it belongs, shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point...How do we beat the victim mindset that blacks have today?
Click to expand...


The Rockefellers and the Democratic party did the same thing with feminism


----------



## Unkotare

NeoTemplar said:


> you cant deny that the instinct to probagate ones own sub-species plays a part in the choosing of an attractive mate. Physically the closer someone resembles you and yours the more likely you are to be intimate with them.




That is a matter of circumstance, culture, and social mores, not "instinct."


----------



## African

Thats not true


----------



## Unkotare

NeoTemplar said:


> I find the black womens biggest wall is their attitude more then anything else .





"Attitude" is an individual characteristic.


----------



## Unkotare

African said:


> Thats not true



What's not true?


----------



## African

Unkotare said:


> African said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not true?
Click to expand...


Black are the most attractive color you can ever get, just love it


----------



## African

I have dated both white and black, black are sexy but sometimes they talk alot yet they are deep in the heart quite loyal


----------



## Uncensored2008

African said:


> Black are the most attractive color you can ever get, just love it



Oh, another troll.

Do feel free to fuck off and slink back to Stormfront.


----------



## NeoTemplar

Unkotare said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant deny that the instinct to probagate ones own sub-species plays a part in the choosing of an attractive mate. Physically the closer someone resembles you and yours the more likely you are to be intimate with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a matter of circumstance, culture, and social mores, not "instinct."
Click to expand...


It is a matter of Instinct even though Lions and Tigers are both decendents of the same ancestor the Saber Tooth Cat and can infact reproduce (Ligers), a lion will not mate with a tiger in the wild nor vise versa, that is why Ligers are never found in the wild but are widely popular in zoos where Lions and Tigers have none of the opposite gender to mate with. In fatc whild lions and Tigers see each other as threats because they fight over many of the same territories in the regions where they live. I think people often forget that though we have changed we are still animals


----------



## African

Uncensored2008 said:


> African said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black are the most attractive color you can ever get, just love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, another troll.
> 
> Do feel free to fuck off and slink back to Stormfront.
Click to expand...


C'mon man I was messing about, but its personal instinct you can like whatever black, white,chinese, latino , red,blue,green,yellow etc..


----------



## Unkotare

NeoTemplar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant deny that the instinct to probagate ones own sub-species plays a part in the choosing of an attractive mate. Physically the closer someone resembles you and yours the more likely you are to be intimate with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a matter of circumstance, culture, and social mores, not "instinct."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a matter of Instinct even though Lions and Tigers are both decendents of the same ancestor the Saber Tooth Cat and can infact reproduce (Ligers), a lion will not mate with a tiger in the wild nor vise versa, that is why Ligers are never found in the wild but are widely popular in zoos where Lions and Tigers have none of the opposite gender to mate with. In fatc whild lions and Tigers see each other as threats because they fight over many of the same territories in the regions where they live. I think people often forget that though we have changed we are still animals
Click to expand...



We are not lions and tigers. We are _all_ the same damn dirty ape. The only "instinct" involved is the one that drives all us HUMANS to mate and reproduce (even in the wild). All the other shit is, as I said, a matter of circumstance, culture, and soical mores. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## daveman

Matthew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point...How do we beat the victim mindset that blacks have today?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can start by stop buying and repeating the bullshit that they're genetically inferior.
> 
> In that regard, you're no better than the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show me any data that shows otherwise?
Click to expand...

Black people are human beings.  That's all the data that matters.

Some retards just cannot accept that, for a variety of reasons.  Mostly because they have a pathetic need to feel superior.


----------



## daveman

Harry Dresden said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea like Chris .....he has his Helen Thomas Sex Doll.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> scuttlebutt around here says  Chris is having a hard time getting any off his Helen doll......she keeps saying no.......
Click to expand...


Even vinyl and pressurized air have standards.


----------



## daveman

NeoTemplar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant deny that the instinct to probagate ones own sub-species plays a part in the choosing of an attractive mate. Physically the closer someone resembles you and yours the more likely you are to be intimate with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a matter of circumstance, culture, and social mores, not "instinct."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a matter of Instinct even though Lions and Tigers are both decendents of the same ancestor the Saber Tooth Cat and can infact reproduce (Ligers), a lion will not mate with a tiger in the wild nor vise versa, that is why Ligers are never found in the wild but are widely popular in zoos where Lions and Tigers have none of the opposite gender to mate with. In fatc whild lions and Tigers see each other as threats because they fight over many of the same territories in the regions where they live. I think people often forget that though we have changed we are still animals
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself.


----------



## William Joyce

Unkotare said:


> We are not lions and tigers. We are _all_ the same damn dirty ape. The only "instinct" involved is the one that drives all us HUMANS to mate and reproduce (even in the wild). All the other shit is, as I said, a matter of circumstance, culture, and soical mores. Always has been, always will be.



Wrong.  What races are is sub-species.  Sub-species developed in geographic isolation and under certain environmental pressures for an extended period of time, leading to identifiable common traits and a level of genetic similarity.  Whites and blacks are VERY DIFFERENT "dirty apes" on many levels:  appearance, temperament, intelligence, etc.

Races prefer in-grouping:  they mate amongst themselves.  That's an observable fact.

Cavalli-Sforza made the best "map" of the genetic globe, showing that what we call races have high levels of genetic similarity -- and dissimilarity from others.  Blacks are the most genetically distant -- actually, from all other races -- while whites and Asians were closer.


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> Black people are human beings.  That's all the data that matters.



Unless you're trying to, you know, figure something out.

Then you're gonna want some more info.


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not lions and tigers. We are _all_ the same damn dirty ape. The only "instinct" involved is the one that drives all us HUMANS to mate and reproduce (even in the wild). All the other shit is, as I said, a matter of circumstance, culture, and soical mores. Always has been, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  What races are is sub-species.
Click to expand...



WRONG. The very concept of 'race' as used by pathetic fucking cowards like YOU is a fabrication. There is more genetic diversity within so-called 'races' than between them. We are all just people, no matter how much that frightens you and reminds you of your own inferiority as an individual. YOU are a fucking failure of a human being - YOU the worthles, piece of shit individual you are.


----------



## Harry Dresden

daveman said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scuttlebutt around here says  Chris is having a hard time getting any off his Helen doll......she keeps saying no.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even vinyl and pressurized air have standards.
Click to expand...


Franco offered to trade his Liberace one for it....


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> Races prefer in-grouping:  they mate amongst themselves.  That's an observable fact.




What you think you have observed, in your meaningless, sheltered little coward's life, is 
a matter of circumstance, culture, and social mores limiting the type and amount of interaction between peoples.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are human beings.  That's all the data that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're trying to, you know, figure something out.
> 
> Then you're gonna want some more info.
Click to expand...

Sure, if you wanna try to justify your irrational hatred.

But do you really think you're going to convince normal people?

Not likely.


----------



## daveman

Harry Dresden said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> scuttlebutt around here says  Chris is having a hard time getting any off his Helen doll......she keeps saying no.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even vinyl and pressurized air have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Franco offered to trade his Liberace one for it....
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

American_Jihad said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where you going with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the author is a progressive/liberal moron...
> 
> *Racist Pseudoscientist with a Small Penis *
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa
> September 9, 2012,
> 
> My very first post on the Scientific Fundamentalist blog at Psychology Today on 14 February 2008 is titled If the truth offends, its our job to offend.
> 
> Heres an excerpt from the first post:
> 
> From my purist position, everything scientists say, qua scientists, can only be true or false or somewhere in between.  No other criteria besides the truth should matter or be applied in evaluating scientific theories or conclusions.  They cannot be racist or sexist or reactionary or offensive or any other adjective.  Even if they are labeled as such, it doesnt matter.  Calling scientific theories offensive is like calling them obese; it just doesnt make sense.  *Many of my own scientific theories and conclusions are deeply offensive to me, but I suspect they are at least partially true.*
> ---
> The Return of the Ugly, Racist Pseudoscientist with a Small Penis | E pur si muove | Big Think
Click to expand...


Actually, its Rush the Lush who is complaining about his tiny little gherkin. 

OTOH, how would he know?

He probably hasn't even seen it since grade school.


----------



## ScienceRocks

William Joyce said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not lions and tigers. We are _all_ the same damn dirty ape. The only "instinct" involved is the one that drives all us HUMANS to mate and reproduce (even in the wild). All the other shit is, as I said, a matter of circumstance, culture, and soical mores. Always has been, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  What races are is sub-species.  Sub-species developed in geographic isolation and under certain environmental pressures for an extended period of time, leading to identifiable common traits and a level of genetic similarity.  Whites and blacks are VERY DIFFERENT "dirty apes" on many levels:  appearance, temperament, intelligence, etc.
> 
> Races prefer in-grouping:  they mate amongst themselves.  That's an observable fact.
> 
> Cavalli-Sforza made the best "map" of the genetic globe, showing that what we call races have high levels of genetic similarity -- and dissimilarity from others.  Blacks are the most genetically distant -- actually, from all other races -- while whites and Asians were closer.
Click to expand...



Great post. If the other side had one tenth as good maybe they'd have a case. Nothing is what they offer but leftist bs.


----------



## ScienceRocks

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are human beings.  That's all the data that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're trying to, you know, figure something out.
> 
> Then you're gonna want some more info.
Click to expand...


These people seriously believe humanity developed uniformly. It's like isolation or climate forcing had no effect.


----------



## Aristotle

unkotare said:


> william joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are not lions and tigers. We are _all_ the same damn dirty ape. The only "instinct" involved is the one that drives all us humans to mate and reproduce (even in the wild). All the other shit is, as i said, a matter of circumstance, culture, and soical mores. Always has been, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.  What races are is sub-species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wrong. The very concept of 'race' as used by pathetic fucking cowards like you is a fabrication. There is more genetic diversity within so-called 'races' than between them. We are all just people, no matter how much that frightens you and reminds you of your own inferiority as an individual. You are a fucking failure of a human being - you the worthles, piece of shit individual you are.
Click to expand...


rep!!!


----------



## American_Jihad

luddly.neddite said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where you going with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the author is a progressive/liberal moron...
> 
> *Racist Pseudoscientist with a Small Penis *
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa
> September 9, 2012,
> 
> My very first post on the Scientific Fundamentalist blog at Psychology Today on 14 February 2008 is titled If the truth offends, its our job to offend.
> 
> Heres an excerpt from the first post:
> 
> From my purist position, everything scientists say, qua scientists, can only be true or false or somewhere in between.  No other criteria besides the truth should matter or be applied in evaluating scientific theories or conclusions.  They cannot be racist or sexist or reactionary or offensive or any other adjective.  Even if they are labeled as such, it doesnt matter.  Calling scientific theories offensive is like calling them obese; it just doesnt make sense.  *Many of my own scientific theories and conclusions are deeply offensive to me, but I suspect they are at least partially true.*
> ---
> The Return of the Ugly, Racist Pseudoscientist with a Small Penis | E pur si muove | Big Think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, its Rush the Lush who is complaining about his tiny little gherkin.
> 
> OTOH, how would he know?
> 
> He probably hasn't even seen it since grade school.
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about?

Hey needledick, I think you have some kind of penis envy problem...


----------



## IanC

Unkotare said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not lions and tigers. We are _all_ the same damn dirty ape. The only "instinct" involved is the one that drives all us HUMANS to mate and reproduce (even in the wild). All the other shit is, as I said, a matter of circumstance, culture, and soical mores. Always has been, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  What races are is sub-species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. The very concept of 'race' as used by pathetic fucking cowards like YOU is a fabrication. There is more genetic diversity within so-called 'races' than between them. We are all just people, no matter how much that frightens you and reminds you of your own inferiority as an individual. YOU are a fucking failure of a human being - YOU the worthles, piece of shit individual you are.
Click to expand...


sorry but Lewontin was wrong.



> Lewontin's Fallacy
> From Metapedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> Human Genetic Diversity: Lewontin's Fallacy is a 2003 paper by A.W.F. Edwards that criticizes Richard Lewontin's 1972 conclusion[1] that because the probability of racial misclassification of an individual based on variation in a single genetic locus is approximately 30%, race is an invalid taxonomic construct.
> 
> Edwards argues that while Lewontin's statements on variability are correct when examining the frequency of specific loci between individuals, when one takes into account more loci, the probability of racial misclassification rapidly approaches 0%, due to the correlation of loci frequencies within a population. Edwards argues that the information which distinguishes races is "hidden in the correlation structure of the data."
> 
> Edwards argues that both ordination and cluster analyses can reveal the correlation structure of multilocus data.
> 
> A caricature of Lewontin's argument is that because humans share 50% of their DNA with carrots, we must be 50% the same. Lewontin certainly made no such argument, discussing the variability between groups based on only the variable DNA between them, not the absolute measure of all DNA (humans being 99.9% identical by DNA, but certainly not 99.9% identical by traits such as height or weight).
> 
> A caricature of Edwards' argument is that because we can measure enough loci (the entire DNA sequence) to make us all have our own individual "cluster", we must all be of different races (barring identical twins).
> 
> Whether or not the Fallacy is a fallacy depends on the question being asked.[2] If differences between populations are regarded as "real" whenever the two populations can successfully be distinguished by use of a large number of arbitrary traits, then the Fallacy is a fallacy and Edwards is right and Lewontin is wrong. If the differences between populations are instead considered "real" according to the extent to which they differ in a randomly chosen trait, then Lewontin's argument is persuasive and there is no Fallacy.



I could go on (and on, and on) about how racial groups are easily identified by genetic markers but I somehow doubt whether you are open for a reasonable discussion of the matter. race is real by scientific description even if you think race is only a social construct by political description.


----------



## editec

One certainly cannot have a rational or scientific discussion about RACE BEAUTY.

Are there difference between the "races".

Well of course there clearly are.

Do they actually matter?

Only if you choose to think they matter.

I've known and seem some hellatiously beautiful Black women.

Who hasn't?

This thread is just another troll event designed to keep racebaiting morons amused


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive


That's not attractive?  Is that what you're telling me?  You wouldn't tap that if you had the chance?







Who you bullshitin'?  You know god-damn well that bitch is so fine, you'd suck her daddy's dick!


----------



## daveman

Matthew said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are human beings.  That's all the data that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're trying to, you know, figure something out.
> 
> Then you're gonna want some more info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people seriously believe humanity developed uniformly. It's like isolation or climate forcing had no effect.
Click to expand...

Are you claiming that whites, if raised under the same circumstances, would not have the same alleged depressed IQ scores?

When you say the inferiority is due to genetics, you're saying whites would perform better under the same circumstances.


----------



## Harry Dresden

luddly.neddite said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where you going with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the author is a progressive/liberal moron...
> 
> *Racist Pseudoscientist with a Small Penis *
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa
> September 9, 2012,
> 
> My very first post on the Scientific Fundamentalist blog at Psychology Today on 14 February 2008 is titled If the truth offends, its our job to offend.
> 
> Heres an excerpt from the first post:
> 
> From my purist position, everything scientists say, qua scientists, can only be true or false or somewhere in between.  No other criteria besides the truth should matter or be applied in evaluating scientific theories or conclusions.  They cannot be racist or sexist or reactionary or offensive or any other adjective.  Even if they are labeled as such, it doesnt matter.  Calling scientific theories offensive is like calling them obese; it just doesnt make sense.  *Many of my own scientific theories and conclusions are deeply offensive to me, but I suspect they are at least partially true.*
> ---
> The Return of the Ugly, Racist Pseudoscientist with a Small Penis | E pur si muove | Big Think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, its Rush the Lush who is complaining about his tiny little gherkin.
> 
> OTOH, how would he know?
> 
> He probably hasn't even seen it since grade school.
Click to expand...


thats because your head is always in the way.....


----------



## laughinReaper

I don't know where the author gets this from, black women are very attractive. Attraction is a personal thing anyway.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive
> 
> 
> 
> That's not attractive?  Is that what you're telling me?  You wouldn't tap that if you had the chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you bullshitin'?  You know god-damn well that bitch is so fine, you'd suck her daddy's dick!
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

IanC said:


> I could go on (and on, and on) about how racial groups are easily identified by genetic markers.





Or you could read the dozens of links that have already been posted on this topic in past threads, but you won't.


----------



## Uncensored2008

William Joyce said:


> Wrong.  What races are is sub-species.



You should take a basic biology class.

Look up the word "taxonomic," sparky.



> Sub-species developed in geographic isolation and under certain environmental pressures for an extended period of time, leading to identifiable common traits and a level of genetic similarity.  Whites and blacks are VERY DIFFERENT "dirty apes" on many levels:  appearance, temperament, intelligence, etc.



Utter bullshit.

All know humans belong to a single taxonomic unit. Mapping of the human genome revealed that there is absolutely no genetic variation between races. You have all the genes needed to be black.

Live with the horror, Adolf.



> Races prefer in-grouping:  they mate amongst themselves.  That's an observable fact.



Do they make full body pampers? You know, for people so full of shit that they spew - people like you...



> Cavalli-Sforza made the best "map" of the genetic globe, showing that what we call races have high levels of genetic similarity -- and dissimilarity from others.  Blacks are the most genetically distant -- actually, from all other races -- while whites and Asians were closer.



The University of Washington found zero genetic variation.

Here is what real scientists have to say on the subject.

Biological Aspects of Race &mdash; American Association of Physical Anthropologists


----------



## Meathead

Although beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, this is really about political correctness. It's ok to say that Italian men are better looking than Irish men for instance, but whoa I you suggest that Swedish girls are better looking than Nigerian.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> It's ok to say that Italian men are better looking than Irish men for instance.





Who says it's ok?!


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok to say that Italian men are better looking than Irish men for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says it's ok?!
Click to expand...

Help yourself. Note the lack of pc commentary on any of the threads with feedback. Perhaps you should be a crusader as they are obviously in dire need of your politically-correct instruction.


atttraction ranking men by country - Hledat Googlem


----------



## William Joyce

daveman said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're trying to, you know, figure something out.
> 
> Then you're gonna want some more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people seriously believe humanity developed uniformly. It's like isolation or climate forcing had no effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that whites, if raised under the same circumstances, would not have the same alleged depressed IQ scores?
> 
> When you say the inferiority is due to genetics, you're saying whites would perform better under the same circumstances.
Click to expand...


That's correct.  The point is that whites are INHERENTLY, as a group, more intelligent.  The Bell Curve points that out nicely, with the backing data back to World War I, when testing first started.  Over the ensuing century, there has not been much change.

Meanwhile, northern Asians and Ashkenazi Jews have higher IQ's than whites, as a group.

http://www.news-medical.net/news/2005/04/26/9530.aspx

This does not mean that an Ashkenazi Jew who points that out is a "fucking coward" and a "failure of a human being".  That would simply be an Ashkenazi Jew stating a fact.


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people seriously believe humanity developed uniformly. It's like isolation or climate forcing had no effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that whites, if raised under the same circumstances, would not have the same alleged depressed IQ scores?
> 
> When you say the inferiority is due to genetics, you're saying whites would perform better under the same circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct.  The point is that whites are INHERENTLY, as a group, more intelligent.  The Bell Curve points that out nicely, with the backing data back to World War I, when testing first started.  Over the ensuing century, there has not been much change.
> 
> Meanwhile, northern Asians and Ashkenazi Jews have higher IQ's than whites, as a group.
> 
> This does not mean that an Ashkenazi Jew who points that out is a "fucking coward" and a "failure of a human being".  That would simply be an Ashkenazi Jew stating a fact.
Click to expand...




I guess it's just a coincidence that you happen to be a fucking coward who is a failure of a human being.


----------



## William Joyce

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mapping of the human genome revealed that there is absolutely no genetic variation between races.



I'd love to see your source on this, Uncensored.

Seven Dumb Ideas About Race:

05/31/00 - Cavalli-Sforza II and Seven Dumb Ideas About Race | VDARE.com

_*Most variation is within racial groups, not between racial groups. Two members of the same race are likely to differ from each other more than the average member of their race differs from the average member of another race.*

Sure, but so what? No single human category can account for a majority of all the many ways humans differ from each other. Try substituting other categories like "age:" "Most variation is within age groups, not between age groups." Yup, that's true, too. But, it doesn't mean that Age Does Not Exist.

You often hear that between-group racial differences only account for 15% of genetic variation. This number comes from a 1972 study by Richard Lewontin of 17 blood types, comparing variation between continental-scale races and between national-scale racial groups (e.g., Swedes vs. Italians). Now, blood types are, I suppose, important, but they hardly represent all we want to know about human genetic diversity. Certain other traits are known to be more racially determined -- the figure for skin color, not surprisingly, is 60%. What the overall number is for all the important genes remains unknown.

Still, let's assume that Lewontin's 15% solution is widely applicable. That's like going to a casino that has American Indian and African American croupiers, and 85% of the time the roulette spins are random, but 15% of the time the ball always comes up red for Indian croupiers and black for the black croupiers -- pretty useful information, huh?_


----------



## Unkotare

The cowardly racist loser cannot give up his false fantasies about 'race.'


----------



## Unkotare

An apportionment of human DNAdiversity


----------



## William Joyce

Unkotare said:


> The very concept of 'race' ... is a fabrication.



Do you really believe this?

The Orwellian assertion that "race does not exist" isn't just daffy, it's actually kind of scary.  I think the scary-ness comes from a deeply-felt notion that if we admit race exists -- and that there are differences -- that Oh My God, Hitler Was Right, and America is Wrong.

I get that is a tough one to swallow.  But what if it's true?  Would the world actually end?

Should we reject facts if the implications are just too depressing?


----------



## Unkotare

Patterns of Human Diversity, within and among Continents, Inferred from Biallelic DNA Polymorphisms


----------



## Unkotare

Craniometric variation, genetic theory, and modern human origins


----------



## Unkotare

"Statistical divisions of humanity based on different kinds of genetic data do not group people consistently into races (Romualdi, 2002 )."


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very concept of 'race' ... is a fabrication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe this??
Click to expand...



It's really true. Just like the fact that you are a hitler-worshipping, cowardly waste of human life is also really true. You're pathetic, you worthless fucking coward.


----------



## William Joyce

Jensen destroys Gould:

Arthur Jensen Replies to Steven Jay Gould


----------



## William Joyce

James Watson on race:

Fury at DNA pioneer's theory: Africans are less intelligent than Westerners - Science - News - The Independent

_Celebrated scientist attacked for race comments: "All our social policies are based on the fact that their intelligence is the same as ours - whereas all the testing says not really"_

James Watson, Unkotare, was the co-discoverer of DNA.


----------



## Unkotare

And those who completed the human genome project recognize that your 'race' fantasies are bullshit, you idiotic, fucking coward.


----------



## Unkotare

Human Genome Project Announces That "Race" Does Not Exist | NowPublic News Coverage


----------



## Aristotle

William Joyce said:


> James Watson on race:
> 
> Fury at DNA pioneer's theory: Africans are less intelligent than Westerners - Science - News - The Independent
> 
> _Celebrated scientist attacked for race comments: "All our social policies are based on the fact that their intelligence is the same as ours - whereas all the testing says not really"_
> 
> James Watson, Unkotare, was the co-discoverer of DNA.



Watson was also a racist...go figure

http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/science/10/18/science.race/index.html

*
"The British government's skills minister, David Lammy, who is black, called the comments "deeply offensive" and said Watson would only succeed in providing oxygen for extremist political groups.

"'It is a shame that a man with a record of scientific distinction should see his work overshadowed by his own irrational prejudices," Lammy told CNN.'"*


----------



## William Joyce

Unkotare said:


> And those who completed the human genome project recognize that your 'race' fantasies are bullshit, you idiotic, fucking coward.



Cochran on the 'bench scientist' conclusions:

We Know They Said "Created Equal." But They Didn't Mean

_I asked evolutionary biologist Gregory M. Cochran about this Race-Is-Not-A-Scientific-Concept party line emanating from the Human Genome Project.

"I don't know what they are talking about. I suspect it's all political. These days, you could certainly screw up your academic career with a single truthful comment," snorted Dr. Cochran. "No such thing as race? Then how can population geneticists like L.L. Cavalli-Sforza calculate your ancestry from different parts of the world to the percentage point? How come forensic anthropologists can determine a suspect's racial makeup from hair or semen left at the scene of a crime?"

Indeed, the Canadian Society of Forensic Sciences even provides a handy web page where crime fighters can enter the data from nine loci of DNA extracted from crime scene evidence. Then, by comparing this individual's DNA to racial databases provided by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and the FBI, the website calculates for them the odds that the perp belonged to such racial groups as Caucasians, African-Americans, East Asians, East Indians, and "Saskatchewan Aboriginals."_


----------



## Unkotare

Your idiotic misuse of copy and paste does not even support your cowardly position. I have provided you with plenty of real science. Log off from stormfront and go read it. Ask an adult for help with the big words.


----------



## William Joyce

I liked the letter writer to the NYT who commented that if one's academic career will be promoted upon professions that "race does not exist", we should be skeptical.  I mean, look at James Watson -- you can't go higher in science.  But look at the public reaction to his comment about African IQ -- and what happened to him professionally.  Did any of that have to do with an honest assessment of the facts?

It's nothing but a climate of "racial equaliy" hysteria.  We've created a state religion, with human egalitarianism as the prime idol.  Actual science doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## William Joyce

Unkotare said:


> I have provided you with plenty of real science.



Actually, I think you just yelled that I was a "fucking coward", an "idiot loser", "pathetic", etc.  Are those big words?  You yourself might need to expand the vocabulary.


----------



## William Joyce

Aristotle said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> James Watson on race:
> 
> Fury at DNA pioneer's theory: Africans are less intelligent than Westerners - Science - News - The Independent
> 
> _Celebrated scientist attacked for race comments: "All our social policies are based on the fact that their intelligence is the same as ours - whereas all the testing says not really"_
> 
> James Watson, Unkotare, was the co-discoverer of DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watson was also a racist...go figure
> 
> Nobel winner in 'racist' claim row - CNN.com
> 
> *
> "The British government's skills minister, David Lammy, who is black, called the comments "deeply offensive" and said Watson would only succeed in providing oxygen for extremist political groups.
> 
> "'It is a shame that a man with a record of scientific distinction should see his work overshadowed by his own irrational prejudices," Lammy told CNN.'"*
Click to expand...


Sure, because the "skills minister" was the third guy there in the lab, discovering that DNA.


----------



## William Joyce

Nobel Prize winner in physics also believed that blacks were less intelligent:

William B. Shockley, 79, Creator of Transistor and Theory on Race

Fuck, people.  Are we to believe that these uber-geniuses just all of a sudden became stupid when commenting on race?  But they were a genius on everything else?

Could it be that they were actually RIGHT about race?

Could it be that you're just too scared to face up to that?


----------



## William Joyce

Funny, race comes up every day in the courts of America.  Armies of lawyers go back and forth about it, all day long.  Lawyers who will come up with the nuttiest of ideas, who don't hesitate to scrape up any argument they can find.

Not once have they ever said, "race does not exist."


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> I liked the letter writer to the NYT who commented that if one's academic career will be promoted upon professions that "race does not exist", we should be skeptical.  I mean, look at James Watson -- you can't go higher in science.  But look at the public reaction to his comment about African IQ -- and what happened to him professionally.  Did any of that have to do with an honest assessment of the facts?
> 
> It's nothing but a climate of "racial equaliy" hysteria.  We've created a state religion, with human egalitarianism as the prime idol.  Actual science doesn't stand a chance.




You're ignoring the science I provided for you, because you are a pathetic fucking coward. How do you live with yourself knowning your entire life is based on fear and impotence? That's tragic.


----------



## Unkotare

William Joyce said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have provided you with plenty of real science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think you just yelled that I was a "fucking coward", an "idiot loser", "pathetic", etc.  Are those big words?  You yourself might need to expand the vocabulary.
Click to expand...



Maybe it's hard for you to see when you are hiding behind the couch there, pussy.


----------



## Montrovant

William Joyce said:


> Nobel Prize winner in physics also believed that blacks were less intelligent:
> 
> William B. Shockley, 79, Creator of Transistor and Theory on Race
> 
> Fuck, people.  Are we to believe that these uber-geniuses just all of a sudden became stupid when commenting on race?  But they were a genius on everything else?
> 
> Could it be that they were actually RIGHT about race?
> 
> Could it be that you're just too scared to face up to that?



Are we to believe that being a genius makes you an authority in all fields?  Are we to believe that being a genius prevents you from being wrong?  Are we to believe that, assuming there are geniuses who do not believe blacks are less intelligent, that THEY suddenly became stupid when commenting on race?

Whether or not they were right, your little appeal to authority here falls flat.


----------



## Unkotare

Go crawl back to stormfront and tell them you failed again, joyce.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people seriously believe humanity developed uniformly. It's like isolation or climate forcing had no effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that whites, if raised under the same circumstances, would not have the same alleged depressed IQ scores?
> 
> When you say the inferiority is due to genetics, you're saying whites would perform better under the same circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct.  The point is that whites are INHERENTLY, as a group, more intelligent.  The Bell Curve points that out nicely, with the backing data back to World War I, when testing first started.  Over the ensuing century, there has not been much change.
> 
> Meanwhile, northern Asians and Ashkenazi Jews have higher IQ's than whites, as a group.
> 
> Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic
> 
> This does not mean that an Ashkenazi Jew who points that out is a "fucking coward" and a "failure of a human being".  That would simply be an Ashkenazi Jew stating a fact.
Click to expand...

It's amazing what crap people will accept as science if it reinforces their existing views.

Your race science is about as valid as AGW.


----------



## daveman

William Joyce said:


> Nobel Prize winner in physics also believed that blacks were less intelligent:
> 
> William B. Shockley, 79, Creator of Transistor and Theory on Race
> 
> Fuck, people.  Are we to believe that these uber-geniuses just all of a sudden became stupid when commenting on race?  But they were a genius on everything else?
> 
> Could it be that they were actually RIGHT about race?
> 
> Could it be that you're just too scared to face up to that?


What is it about non-whites that terrifies you so?

If I lived in fear as much as you do, I think I'd shoot myself.


----------



## American_Jihad

loinboy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive
> 
> 
> 
> That's not attractive?  Is that what you're telling me?  You wouldn't tap that if you had the chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you bullshitin'?  You know god-damn well that bitch is so fine, you'd suck her daddy's dick!
Click to expand...


I'll tap da puss, but you being liberal you can take care of her daddy's cock...

By the way you stinking loincloth, I didn't write the article, carry on...


----------



## IanC

Unkotare said:


> Craniometric variation, genetic theory, and modern human origins



how is this different? caucasian and asia populations are bottlenecks, unlike the africa populations left behind. yes, there is more variation in african populations. yes, african populations are genetically distinct from the less variable caucasian and asia populations.


----------



## ScienceRocks

IanC said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craniometric variation, genetic theory, and modern human origins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is this different? caucasian and asia populations are bottlenecks, unlike the africa populations left behind. yes, there is more variation in african populations. yes, african populations are genetically distinct from the less variable caucasian and asia populations.
Click to expand...


It flat out proves that there are evolutionary forces within humanity's development. Disprove that. Why are only the poleward races that had to surface hostile climates=capable of modern civilization?


----------



## IanC

Uncensored2008 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  What races are is sub-species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should take a basic biology class.
> 
> Look up the word "taxonomic," sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-species developed in geographic isolation and under certain environmental pressures for an extended period of time, leading to identifiable common traits and a level of genetic similarity.  Whites and blacks are VERY DIFFERENT "dirty apes" on many levels:  appearance, temperament, intelligence, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit.
> 
> All know humans belong to a single taxonomic unit. Mapping of the human genome revealed that there is absolutely no genetic variation between races. You have all the genes needed to be black.
> 
> Live with the horror, Adolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Races prefer in-grouping:  they mate amongst themselves.  That's an observable fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they make full body pampers? You know, for people so full of shit that they spew - people like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli-Sforza made the best "map" of the genetic globe, showing that what we call races have high levels of genetic similarity -- and dissimilarity from others.  Blacks are the most genetically distant -- actually, from all other races -- while whites and Asians were closer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The University of Washington found zero genetic variation.
> 
> Here is what real scientists have to say on the subject.
> 
> Biological Aspects of Race &mdash; American Association of Physical Anthropologists
Click to expand...


there is a lot of politically correct boiler plate in their lastest position on Race. they still put in 


> 2. Biological differences between human beings reflect both hereditary factors and the influence of natural and social environments. In most cases, these differences are due to the interaction of both. The degree to which environment or heredity affects any particular trait varies greatly.



who could disagree? but realists state that the differences are roughly 50/50. race deniers state that there is no racial differences and no genetic component to intelligence.


----------



## IanC

Unkotare said:


> Patterns of Human Diversity, within and among Continents, Inferred from Biallelic DNA Polymorphisms



I just looked at your citation. I am a little confused as to what you think it shows. in table 10 it has 20 markers differentiated into 24 human groups. and why does it say "African Americans, Caucasian Americans, Hispanic Americans, and Cajun were disregarded in all statistical analyses"? basically it seems to be saying that any _one_ marker cannot be used to differentiate the main racial groups. we already new that back in the 70's a la Lewontin. when you add more and more markers you get a definitive separation. even if you use alleles that split 49-51%, if you use enough of them you will get a distinct separation amongst continental cluster racial groupings. it is easy to identify race by genetics but there is no single gene that can be used by itself.


----------



## ScienceRocks

William Joyce said:


> Nobel Prize winner in physics also believed that blacks were less intelligent:
> 
> William B. Shockley, 79, Creator of Transistor and Theory on Race
> 
> Fuck, people.  Are we to believe that these uber-geniuses just all of a sudden became stupid when commenting on race?  But they were a genius on everything else?
> 
> Could it be that they were actually RIGHT about race?
> 
> Could it be that you're just too scared to face up to that?



  I think anyone that puts the truth over most everything will admit that blacks don't have the brain power to compete throughout the sciences, engineering and general thought. Remember this is a race that has 70% of its entire population living in abject poverty.

This is a race that's 80-90 points behind whites no matter the income level.
ACT 17 for black, nearly 23 for whites. Avgs of course.
5 times the murder rate and many times per population the poverty rate. 


How the fuck could anyone that's honest say otherwise?


----------



## Unkotare

Matthew said:


> I think anyone that puts the truth over everything will admit that blacks don't have the brain power to compete throughout the sciences, engineering and general thought.





Just as an example, demonstrate somehow that YOU can compete in those areas. Go ahead.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IanC said:


> who could disagree? but realists state that the differences are roughly 50/50. race deniers state that there is no racial differences and no genetic component to intelligence.



There's a huge genetic component. Thomas Sowell clearly comes from a line of intellectually advanced people. Rosie O'Donnell clearly comes from a line of utter dolts. 

But race? Nah, that doesn't have anything to do with it. Notice that I listed an extraordinarily intelligent black man, and an abysmally stupid white women.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Uncensored2008 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> who could disagree? but realists state that the differences are roughly 50/50. race deniers state that there is no racial differences and no genetic component to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a huge genetic component. Thomas Sowell clearly comes from a line of intellectually advanced people. Rosie O'Donnell clearly comes from a line of utter dolts.
> 
> But race? Nah, that doesn't have anything to do with it. Notice that I listed an extraordinarily intelligent black man, and an abysmally stupid white women.
Click to expand...


You have to consider things as a population.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Matthew said:


> You have to consider things as a population.



As a population, socio-economics are a far greater indicator than race.

Children of wealthy blacks consistently test higher than children of poor whites. This has more to do with parental involvement than money, of course. Race still fails as an indicator.

The Black-White Test Score Gap


----------



## IanC

Uncensored2008 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to consider things as a population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a population, socio-economics are a far greater indicator than race.
> 
> Children of wealthy blacks consistently test higher than children of poor whites. This has more to do with parental involvement than money, of course. Race still fails as an indicator.
> 
> The Black-White Test Score Gap
Click to expand...


great link! Matthew- go read it before you finish reading my comment





go on now, read it.





uncensored, I didnt see any claim that children of wealthy blacks outscore kids of poor white, although it was certainly implied. I love the fact that the liberal egalitarian sector is actually admitting to many of the hard facts that realists have been pointing out for decades, even if they mix up cause and correlation, primary factors with secondary ones, and equalize groups by removing conditions that are the result of the very thing they are looking to measure.

to the claim that poor white kids are outscored by rich black children- SAT scores for whites from families in the lowest SES catagory were higher than black kids from all catagories except the very highest, over 200,000 (in much older dollars). as well California school districts show that whites from families that qualify for free lunches outperform blacks from families that do not. one dataset has lower numbers but more discrimination into defined groups, the other has millions of data points but less distinction between groups.

while there are many things in your link that are worth discussion, the one point that I have discussed here before is the finding that mixed race children seem to test higher (at least as children) if the mother is white. the simplist explanation is that white mothers tend to be better at parenting, which would seem to present white culture as more invested in promoting activities that foster intellectual development. 

is there any particular area that you would like to discuss in more detail?


----------



## IanC

Uncensored2008 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> who could disagree? but realists state that the differences are roughly 50/50. race deniers state that there is no racial differences and no genetic component to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a huge genetic component. Thomas Sowell clearly comes from a line of intellectually advanced people. Rosie O'Donnell clearly comes from a line of utter dolts.
> 
> But race? Nah, that doesn't have anything to do with it. Notice that I listed an extraordinarily intelligent black man, and an abysmally stupid white women.
Click to expand...


I also highly respect Sowell, while having nothing but distain for Rosie.

do you agree with him about american blacks as a group having a female advantage in intelligence (at least in testing) rather than the usual case of males having a slight edge?


----------



## Unkotare

An odd (seeming) assumption that all racially-mixed children are black/white. That is obviously not the case in the US.


----------



## IanC

Uncensored2008 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> who could disagree? but realists state that the differences are roughly 50/50. race deniers state that there is no racial differences and no genetic component to intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a huge genetic component. Thomas Sowell clearly comes from a line of intellectually advanced people. Rosie O'Donnell clearly comes from a line of utter dolts.
> 
> But race? Nah, that doesn't have anything to do with it. Notice that I listed an extraordinarily intelligent black man, and an abysmally stupid white women.
Click to expand...


what do you think about Sowell's stance on affirmative action? I still think AA has a positive effect, as is evidenced in your link where it shows that blacks with measured intelligence over IQ90 are more likely to complete high school and carry on to higher education than whites with the same scores. AA is working by making sure that capable blacks are given an opportunity to get an education.


----------



## IanC

Unkotare said:


> An odd (seeming) assumption that all racially-mixed children are black/white. That is obviously not the case in the US.



the ones in uncensored link were black/white, and we are talking about B/W differences. if you want to bring forward evidence about other combinations, feel free.


----------



## Jtoomuch

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you guys like to slag other posters but are you disputing that black women are considered less attractive overall?
> 
> I think that the evidence is pretty conclusive over a normal range of individuals that black women are rated low. the reason(s) for this is certainly controversial but not the general conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all the Black women I have seen I cannot believe this, every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one black women age better. How many women the same age as Halle Berry and Vanessa Williams would kill to look that great? Vanessa has to be in her 50s and look how good she looks?
Click to expand...


Cindy Crawford comes to mind.


----------



## Jtoomuch

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> If you read the post, one of the examples they use has to do with weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty may be in the eye of the beholder, but Beyonce is gorgeous in anyone's eyes...
> 
> ]
> 
> That is a seriously good looking woman.
Click to expand...


She is, but how do you think she would look if she had never had anything done to her hair? It seems that the more money a black woman has, the more she tries to changer her natural characteristics. Except maybe Whoopi Goldberg.


----------



## William Joyce

Uncensored2008 said:


> Children of wealthy blacks consistently test higher than children of poor whites.



Actually, they don't.

Just to absolutely fuck with your head, here's a left-wing source affirming this:

http://www.alternet.org/story/154575/why_are_all_the_rich_kids_sitting_together_on_campus


----------



## American_Jihad

---





Why Black Women Are Less Physically Attractive Than Other Women


----------



## eflatminor

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *



I suspect Satoshi Kanazawa has never been to Bolivia.


----------



## skye

I don't agree that black or oriental or anything is less attractive.


Anybody from any race can be attractive.... very attractive.


And everybody from any race can be horrible.  That's the truth.


----------



## skye

Beauty is Universal.

Ugliness is too


----------



## Unkotare

Pity the poor stupid bastard who's irrational fears and infantile hatred blinds him from the beauty that is found in every 'race' and in every corner of the globe.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Pity the poor stupid bastard who's irrational fears and infantile hatred blinds him from the beauty that is found in every 'race' and in every corner of the globe.


Pity if you wish, but I live in the Czech Republic and so many of the women here are drop-dead gorgeous. I suppose it's a matter of personal taste, but beyond that one would only argue that black African women could possibly compare would be in a self-righteous hissyfit.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity the poor stupid bastard who's irrational fears and infantile hatred blinds him from the beauty that is found in every 'race' and in every corner of the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> Pity if you wish, but I live in the Czech Republic and so many of the women here are drop-dead gorgeous.
Click to expand...




So are many women everywhere else.


----------



## Aristotle

I love black women especially ones with big booty and big breast and if they are intelligent and articulate its a plus!

I also think Latinas are beautiful

So are chinese women

Arab women

African women

and yes

even white women......

But my bias sides with women of color. I love a smooth brown women with a captivating smile, full lips and a big butt...

Time to go fap fap fap lol


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive
> 
> 
> 
> That's not attractive?  Is that what you're telling me?  You wouldn't tap that if you had the chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you bullshitin'?  You know god-damn well that bitch is so fine, you'd suck her daddy's dick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tap da puss, but you being liberal you can take care of her daddy's cock...
> 
> By the way you stinking loincloth, I didn't write the article, carry on...
Click to expand...

My idea of the perfect date, is to take them out, take them home, cum on their back, take $40 out of their purse, crawl out a window and never call them again.  Let them wake up sticky, broke and confused.

_"what's on my back, where's my money, why is the window open, woo woo woo..."_


----------



## Meathead

loinboy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not attractive?  Is that what you're telling me?  You wouldn't tap that if you had the chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you bullshitin'?  You know god-damn well that bitch is so fine, you'd suck her daddy's dick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tap da puss, but you being liberal you can take care of her daddy's cock...
> 
> By the way you stinking loincloth, I didn't write the article, carry on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My idea of the perfect date, is to take them out, take them home, cum on their back, take $40 out of their purse, crawl out a window and never call them again.  Let them wake up sticky, broke and confused.
> 
> _"what's on my back, where's my money, why is the window open, woo woo woo..."_
Click to expand...

Bad experiences with hookers I see. Were they black?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Are light-skinned women discriminated against by other black women? 
Opinion*​
by Demetria Lucas 
Clutch Magazine 
July 25, 2012

...

Are light-skinned women discriminated against by other black women? | theGrio


*Study: Light-Skinned Black Women Receive Lighter Prison Sentences*

Jun 22, 2011 
By NewsOne Staff 

...

Study: Light-Skin Black Women Receive Lighter Prison Sentences | Breaking News for Black America


----------



## yidnar

Unkotare said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see staggeringly beautiful women in Africa every day I'm there...just breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you've been to Africa! Wow! How come you've never mentioned it before?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

There are beautiful women in every part of the world, and none of them would ever give a loser like yidnar the time of day.


----------



## katsteve2012

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive[/
> 
> This is old news. Bait.


----------



## Sarah G

Unkotare said:


> There are beautiful women in every part of the world, and none of them would ever give a loser like yidnar the time of day.



Or American Jihad.


----------



## jtpr312

Hell go to any beach in America that is multiculural and you can see this fact with your own eyes.  No need to read any studies or theories.


----------



## katsteve2012

William Joyce said:


> _Beauty is entirely subjective. Entirely. To claim to be able to quantify it is ridiculous.
> 
> Of course, racists will immediately jump on the idiot's work as "proof". Normal people recognize it for the bullshit it is._
> 
> Normal people have their preferences, and it's not for black women.  It's for white women.  How often do you see a black man with a white woman?  You see it.  White man with black woman?  Seen that freakin' ONCE in my life.  Ted Danson and Whoopi Goldberg is the exception, people.  And note they're no longer together.
> 
> Beauty is not entirely subjective.  That's because "beauty" has its roots in evolution:  we find certain things attractive because they've got survival appeal:  you want to mate with her because her features indicate healthy reproduction is just around the corner.
> 
> So you can quantify it.  Totally?  Probably not.  But the claim that anything is "entirely subjective" is to drink the liberal kool-aid, distilled.




It's not surprising that  the only time you have seen a white male with a black female was  "on television". 

It's obvious that you don't get out much.

The world is a big place, and you would probably become a much more objective and rational person if you got out and saw some of it.


----------



## jtpr312

loinboy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive
> 
> 
> 
> That's not attractive?  Is that what you're telling me?  You wouldn't tap that if you had the chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you bullshitin'?  You know god-damn well that bitch is so fine, you'd suck her daddy's dick!
Click to expand...


Yeah, she's attractive but she is also not indicative of the average negro woman is she?  All she does is prove the theory that there are exceptions to every rule.   As for "tapping that", nope, wouldn't "tap" that or any other black woman thanks anyway.  By the way, just because you'd go down on a guy to gain favor is no indication other men would.  That type of thinking may come from your "prison mentality".


----------



## katsteve2012

Jtoomuch said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> If you read the post, one of the examples they use has to do with weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty may be in the eye of the beholder, but Beyonce is gorgeous in anyone's eyes...
> 
> ]
> 
> That is a seriously good looking woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is, but how do you think she would look if she had never had anything done to her hair? It seems that the more money a black woman has, the more she tries to changer her natural characteristics. Except maybe Whoopi Goldberg.
Click to expand...


That behavior applies to women in general. Have you ever heard of liposuction, breast augmentation, or cosmetic surgery?


----------



## American_Jihad

katsteve2012 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive[/
> 
> *This is old news. Bait.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MasterBaiter, that's why we here @ USMB post dates & links, welcome aboard...
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

Sarah G said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are beautiful women in every part of the world, and none of them would ever give a loser like yidnar the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or American Jihad.
Click to expand...


I boinked a few girls from Ohio, what part are you from...


----------



## Wry Catcher

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive



The only rational response to this thread is to recognize the author is an evil asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

American_Jihad said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive[/
> 
> *This is old news. Bait.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MasterBaiter, that's why we here @ USMB post dates & links, welcome aboard...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the majority of the stories that are posted with links and dates are current and relevant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah G

American_Jihad said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are beautiful women in every part of the world, and none of them would ever give a loser like yidnar the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or American Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I boinked a few girls from Ohio, what part are you from...
Click to expand...


Gals from Ohio have higher standards than you, trust me on that.


----------



## katsteve2012

Sarah G said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or American Jihad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boinked a few girls from Ohio, what part are you from...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gals from Ohio have higher standards than you, trust me on that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Huey

katsteve2012 said:


> Jtoomuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty may be in the eye of the beholder, but Beyonce is gorgeous in anyone's eyes...
> 
> ]
> 
> That is a seriously good looking woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is, but how do you think she would look if she had never had anything done to her hair? It seems that the more money a black woman has, the more she tries to changer her natural characteristics. Except maybe Whoopi Goldberg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That behavior applies to women in general. Have you ever heard of liposuction, breast augmentation, or cosmetic surgery?
Click to expand...

 
have you ever seen goldie hawn and some other famous white stars without make-up,wow they are some oogly beotches.Black women have natural beauty,now some of them do the same thing that white women do use make up to hide their ugliness.


----------



## Huey

Nip women are the uglist,you noticed a lot of them are getting their eyes rounded,botox in their azzes to round them up.They are still ugly.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive
> 
> 
> 
> That's not attractive?  Is that what you're telling me?  You wouldn't tap that if you had the chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you bullshitin'?  You know god-damn well that bitch is so fine, you'd suck her daddy's dick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's attractive but she is also not indicative of the average negro woman is she?  All she does is prove the theory that there are exceptions to every rule.   As for "tapping that", nope, wouldn't "tap" that or any other black woman thanks anyway.  By the way, just because you'd go down on a guy to gain favor is no indication other men would.  That type of thinking may come from your "prison mentality".
Click to expand...


She's an exception to the rule? She's around a 6 or 7, 8 at the very best. How stupid are you?


----------



## KR811

Has anyone seen Kanzawa, before? He doesn't has the right to call anyone ugly.


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not attractive?  Is that what you're telling me?  You wouldn't tap that if you had the chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you bullshitin'?  You know god-damn well that bitch is so fine, you'd suck her daddy's dick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's attractive but she is also not indicative of the average negro woman is she?  All she does is prove the theory that there are exceptions to every rule.   As for "tapping that", nope, wouldn't "tap" that or any other black woman thanks anyway.  By the way, just because you'd go down on a guy to gain favor is no indication other men would.  That type of thinking may come from your "prison mentality".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's an exception to the rule? She's around a 6 or 7, 8 at the very best. How stupid are you?
Click to expand...


Might want to look up the defintion of "exception to the rule" ya dumbass.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she's attractive but she is also not indicative of the average negro woman is she?  All she does is prove the theory that there are exceptions to every rule.   As for "tapping that", nope, wouldn't "tap" that or any other black woman thanks anyway.  By the way, just because you'd go down on a guy to gain favor is no indication other men would.  That type of thinking may come from your "prison mentality".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's an exception to the rule? She's around a 6 or 7, 8 at the very best. How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might want to look up the defintion of "exception to the rule" ya dumbass.
Click to expand...


And you might want to look up D-E-F-I-N-I-T-I-O-N in a dictionary. When you said she's an exception to the rule, you implied that most black woman are ugly, (typical of you), however this chick is only above average and hardly qualifies as an exception to the rule. Halle Berry or Alicia Keys or other black celebrities, would have been a better example. 

Nice retort, douche. I'm sure you pulled a lot of tail in your lifetime, especially you wearing shirts way too small like in your avatar.


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's an exception to the rule? She's around a 6 or 7, 8 at the very best. How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to look up the defintion of "exception to the rule" ya dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you might want to look up D-E-F-I-N-I-T-I-O-N in a dictionary. When you said she's an exception to the rule, you implied that most black woman are ugly, (typical of you), however this chick is only above average and hardly qualifies as an exception to the rule. Halle Berry or Alicia Keys or other black celebrities, would have been a better example.
> 
> Nice retort, douche. I'm sure you pulled a lot of tail in your lifetime, especially you wearing shirts way too small like in your avatar.
Click to expand...


If I need someone to proof read my posts for typos I'll give you a ring, otherwise worry about your own obvious ignorance and don't worry about my typos.  And I didn't "imply" most black woman are ugly, I specifically stated most black woman are unnattractive, and this one, being somewhat attactive, IS the exception to the rule.  And please refrain from usuing mullattos, in other words woman who are half white, to tell me how attractive negro woman are, it just makes you look dumber, if that's at all possible.  As for me wearing shirts much too small, that's because most t-shirts that fit my height, 5'9" don't fit my chest and shoulders due to many years spend in the gym douche.


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to look up the defintion of "exception to the rule" ya dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you might want to look up D-E-F-I-N-I-T-I-O-N in a dictionary. When you said she's an exception to the rule, you implied that most black woman are ugly, (typical of you), however this chick is only above average and hardly qualifies as an exception to the rule. Halle Berry or Alicia Keys or other black celebrities, would have been a better example.
> 
> Nice retort, douche. I'm sure you pulled a lot of tail in your lifetime, especially you wearing shirts way too small like in your avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I need someone to proof read my posts for typos I'll give you a ring, otherwise worry about your own obvious ignorance and don't worry about my typos.  And I didn't "imply" most black woman are ugly, I specifically stated most black woman are unnattractive, and this one, being somewhat attactive, IS the exception to the rule.  And please refrain from usuing mullattos, in other words woman who are half white, to tell me how attractive negro woman are, it just makes you look dumber, if that's at all possible.  As for me wearing shirts much too small, that's because most t-shirts that fit my height, 5'9" don't fit my chest and shoulders due to many years spend in the gym douche.
Click to expand...



I wouldn't be a stickler for basic grammar or spelling, if you and many others here weren't not calling all blacks dumb, low IQ, savage criminals. If you're so smart and have a superior IQ simply because you're white, then you shouldn't have any spelling or grammar mistakes. This doesn't only apply to you.

You're 5'9? I thought online shit talkers were always over 6'? However, you did imply that you're "ripped" or "strong", so I guess you can't beat all the online cliches, shortcake.

BTW you misspelled, "unattractive", "attractive", "using" and "mulatto".


----------



## Rozman

Black women are amazingly hot.
Especially the ones I come across on the Manhattan side of the Holland tunnel.

OK...some of them might not be women but come Friday night
after a rough week in this shitty Obama economy I  make sure I have an extra $20
in my wallet and I have a nice ride heading into Jersey...


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> If I need someone to proof read my posts for typos I'll give you a ring...





"Typos" 

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you might want to look up D-E-F-I-N-I-T-I-O-N in a dictionary. When you said she's an exception to the rule, you implied that most black woman are ugly, (typical of you), however this chick is only above average and hardly qualifies as an exception to the rule. Halle Berry or Alicia Keys or other black celebrities, would have been a better example.
> 
> Nice retort, douche. I'm sure you pulled a lot of tail in your lifetime, especially you wearing shirts way too small like in your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I need someone to proof read my posts for typos I'll give you a ring, otherwise worry about your own obvious ignorance and don't worry about my typos.  And I didn't "imply" most black woman are ugly, I specifically stated most black woman are unnattractive, and this one, being somewhat attactive, IS the exception to the rule.  And please refrain from usuing mullattos, in other words woman who are half white, to tell me how attractive negro woman are, it just makes you look dumber, if that's at all possible.  As for me wearing shirts much too small, that's because most t-shirts that fit my height, 5'9" don't fit my chest and shoulders due to many years spend in the gym douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be a stickler for basic grammar or spelling, if you and many others here weren't not calling all blacks dumb, low IQ, savage criminals. If you're so smart and have a superior IQ simply because you're white, then you shouldn't have any spelling or grammar mistakes. This doesn't only apply to you.
> 
> You're 5'9? I thought online shit talkers were always over 6'? However, you did imply that you're "ripped" or "strong", so I guess you can't beat all the online cliches, shortcake.
> 
> BTW you misspelled, "unattractive", "attractive", "using" and "mulatto".
Click to expand...


Lol, it is what it is boy, I'm no typist.  By the way, it was you who mentioned the fit of my shirt, not me.


----------



## IanC

there have been studies using representative examples of women from different racial groups. while each group has an affinity for their own group white score higher overall and black women are least found to be attractive. that mirrors results found in dating services, etc.


----------



## Meathead

Obviously a highly personal and subjective call, but I've found few black women what I'd call attractive. I have the distinct impression that I am far from alone in this. If this is racist, so be it. I stopped giving a rat's ass years ago.


----------



## IanC

Meathead said:


> Obviously a highly personal and subjective call, but I've found few black women what I'd call attractive. I have the distinct impression that I am far from alone in this. If this is racist, so be it. I stopped giving a rat's ass years ago.



I met two startlingly beautiful dark black women. one from Fiji and the other from South Africa. as it turned out they were mixed race Indian and black but both were very dark. their facial features were not typical of subsaharan blacks.


----------



## KR811

IanC said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a highly personal and subjective call, but I've found few black women what I'd call attractive. I have the distinct impression that I am far from alone in this. If this is racist, so be it. I stopped giving a rat's ass years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met two startlingly beautiful dark black women. one from Fiji and the other from South Africa. as it turned out they were mixed race Indian and black but both were very dark. their facial features were not typical of subsaharan blacks.
Click to expand...


One drop rule, doesn't matter, they're black.


----------



## Meathead

KR811 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a highly personal and subjective call, but I've found few black women what I'd call attractive. I have the distinct impression that I am far from alone in this. If this is racist, so be it. I stopped giving a rat's ass years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met two startlingly beautiful dark black women. one from Fiji and the other from South Africa. as it turned out they were mixed race Indian and black but both were very dark. their facial features were not typical of subsaharan blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One drop rule, doesn't matter, they're black.
Click to expand...

One drop rule? Black, or being black is superficial to race. The least attractive women of any race are African black, and by black I mean any born of Sub-Saharan African ancestry.

The above is my opinion and my taste. If t.hat is racist, so be it


----------



## jtpr312

KR811 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a highly personal and subjective call, but I've found few black women what I'd call attractive. I have the distinct impression that I am far from alone in this. If this is racist, so be it. I stopped giving a rat's ass years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met two startlingly beautiful dark black women. one from Fiji and the other from South Africa. as it turned out they were mixed race Indian and black but both were very dark. their facial features were not typical of subsaharan blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One drop rule, doesn't matter, they're black.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Wow you're a racist?  Join the club.  By the way, if you're going to use a colloquial term like that, maybe you should remember that in many states in the South you could be 1/4 African and STILL be legally considered white.  This is why Sally Hemmings kids where under Va law considered white, even though they were born into slavery.


----------



## Unkotare

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I need someone to proof read my posts for typos I'll give you a ring, otherwise worry about your own obvious ignorance and don't worry about my typos.  And I didn't "imply" most black woman are ugly, I specifically stated most black woman are unnattractive, and this one, being somewhat attactive, IS the exception to the rule.  And please refrain from usuing mullattos, in other words woman who are half white, to tell me how attractive negro woman are, it just makes you look dumber, if that's at all possible.  As for me wearing shirts much too small, that's because most t-shirts that fit my height, 5'9" don't fit my chest and shoulders due to many years spend in the gym douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be a stickler for basic grammar or spelling, if you and many others here weren't not calling all blacks dumb, low IQ, savage criminals. If you're so smart and have a superior IQ simply because you're white, then you shouldn't have any spelling or grammar mistakes. This doesn't only apply to you.
> 
> You're 5'9? I thought online shit talkers were always over 6'? However, you did imply that you're "ripped" or "strong", so I guess you can't beat all the online cliches, shortcake.
> 
> BTW you misspelled, "unattractive", "attractive", "using" and "mulatto".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, it is what it is boy, I'm no typist.  .
Click to expand...



You're no Christian either, but you pretend to be. You're also no man, no decent human being, and no use to anyone, clown.


----------



## Unkotare

IanC said:


> there have been studies using representative examples of women from different racial groups. while each group has an affinity for their own group white score higher overall and black women are least found to be attractive. that mirrors results found in dating services, etc.




I just completed a study that finds your post to be completely irrelevant and pointless BULLSHIT.


----------



## squeeze berry

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I met two startlingly beautiful dark black women. one from Fiji and the other from South Africa. as it turned out they were mixed race Indian and black but both were very dark. their facial features were not typical of subsaharan blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One drop rule, doesn't matter, they're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Wow you're a racist?  Join the club.  By the way, if you're going to use a colloquial term like that, maybe you should remember that in many states in the South you could be 1/4 African and STILL be legally considered white.  This is why Sally Hemmings kids where under Va law considered white, even though they were born into slavery.
Click to expand...


they will use the one drop rule to get affirmative action


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I met two startlingly beautiful dark black women. one from Fiji and the other from South Africa. as it turned out they were mixed race Indian and black but both were very dark. their facial features were not typical of subsaharan blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One drop rule, doesn't matter, they're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One drop rule? Black, or being black is superficial to race. The least attractive women of any race are African black, and by black I mean any born of Sub-Saharan African ancestry.
> 
> The above is my opinion and my taste. If t.hat is racist, so be it
Click to expand...




I'm sure there are millions of African women who are just all broke up about it. 


Who the fuck are you again?


----------



## KR811

jtpr312 said:


> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I met two startlingly beautiful dark black women. one from Fiji and the other from South Africa. as it turned out they were mixed race Indian and black but both were very dark. their facial features were not typical of subsaharan blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One drop rule, doesn't matter, they're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Wow you're a racist?  Join the club.  By the way, if you're going to use a colloquial term like that, maybe you should remember that in many states in the South you could be 1/4 African and STILL be legally considered white.  This is why Sally Hemmings kids where under Va law considered white, even though they were born into slavery.
Click to expand...


Lol. I'm just calling it how I see it. If a black with mixed heritage is either successful or attractive, it's their "white, latino, etc, side" of their genetics. If a mixed black does something wrong or stupid, they're a full blown "negro" at that point. This is the reason why I used the one drop rule.  I'm not going to let others cherry pick when they want to use the one drop rule.

Yeah, and in many states if you have ANY black blood in your lineage you're considered black. (e.g. Alabama)


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KR811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One drop rule, doesn't matter, they're black.
> 
> 
> 
> One drop rule? Black, or being black is superficial to race. The least attractive women of any race are African black, and by black I mean any born of Sub-Saharan African ancestry.
> 
> The above is my opinion and my taste. If t.hat is racist, so be it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are millions of African women who are just all broke up about it.
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you again?
Click to expand...

Actually, I am sure there are millions of African women who are "all broke up about" being less attractive than their counterparts of other races. 

Who I am is irrelevant to the topic. Where I am makes it even more so.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> One drop rule? Black, or being black is superficial to race. The least attractive women of any race are African black, and by black I mean any born of Sub-Saharan African ancestry.
> 
> The above is my opinion and my taste. If t.hat is racist, so be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are millions of African women who are just all broke up about it.
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I am sure there are millions of African women who are "all broke up about" being less attractive than their counterparts of other races.
Click to expand...



All broke up because that is your - you, Mr. Fucking Nobody - opinion? Maybe not.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are millions of African women who are just all broke up about it.
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am sure there are millions of African women who are "all broke up about" being less attractive than their counterparts of other races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All broke up because that is your - you, Mr. Fucking Nobody - opinion? Maybe not.
Click to expand...

Of course it's my opinion. Do you think I'm under the impression I'm spreading gospel? Btw, I am fucking somebody on a regular basis. 

You need to go out and get laid, even if you have to pay for it. It'll do you a world of good.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am sure there are millions of African women who are "all broke up about" being less attractive than their counterparts of other races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All broke up because that is your - you, Mr. Fucking Nobody - opinion? Maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it's my opinion. Do you think I'm under the impression I'm spreading gospel? Btw, I am fucking somebody on a regular basis.
> 
> You need to go out and get laid, even if you have to pay for it. It'll do you a world of good.
Click to expand...


When you have to start posting your fantasy stats, you've lost.

Just saying.


----------



## American_Jihad

19-year-old Rachel Jeantel 





WTF is that on her head...


----------



## ScienceRocks

That right there makes the point of this thread valid!


----------



## 007

American_Jihad said:


> 19-year-old Rachel Jeantel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is that on her head...



She can't read or write either... but I bet gots a obamaphone like her sista...


----------



## ScienceRocks

She is what is called a ghetto hoe. This is why young black males are uncontrollable as idiots like this are raising them.


----------



## daveman

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> One drop rule? Black, or being black is superficial to race. The least attractive women of any race are African black, and by black I mean any born of Sub-Saharan African ancestry.
> 
> The above is my opinion and my taste. If t.hat is racist, so be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are millions of African women who are just all broke up about it.
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I am sure there are millions of African women who are "all broke up about" being less attractive than their counterparts of other races.
> 
> Who I am is irrelevant to the topic. Where I am makes it even more so.
Click to expand...

So, the point of your argument is, "Black women are less attractive because I say so...and it doesn't matter who I am; you just need to take my word for it".

That about cover it?


----------



## Two Thumbs

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive



Why was time and money wasted on this useless science?

seriously



no really


----------



## Two Thumbs

ugly white women - Yahoo! Image Search Results

yikes, be careful


----------



## Two Thumbs

beautiful black women - Yahoo! Image Search Results

keep your hands on the keyboard at all times.






or not.  I won't judge


----------



## High_Gravity

Matthew said:


> That right there makes the point of this thread valid!



One ugly Black woman means their all ugly? thats just fucking stupid Matthew.


----------



## PredFan

Not all black women are unattractive, but OTOH, maybe that's why so many black men seem to prefer white women?


----------



## Meathead

daveman said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are millions of African women who are just all broke up about it.
> 
> 
> Who the fuck are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am sure there are millions of African women who are "all broke up about" being less attractive than their counterparts of other races.
> 
> Who I am is irrelevant to the topic. Where I am makes it even more so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, the point of your argument is, "Black women are less attractive because I say so...and it doesn't matter who I am; you just need to take my word for it".
> 
> That about cover it?
Click to expand...

That black women are less attract is self-evident to me and I don't give a rat's ass about pretense, political correctness or your or anyone else's interpretation of what I said. 

That covers it


----------



## Uncensored2008

Meathead said:


> That black women are less attract is self-evident to me and I don't give a rat's ass about pretense, political correctness or your or anyone else's interpretation of what I said.
> 
> That covers it



Uhh, yeah...






Ohh, and she can SING to boot!


----------



## MikeK

Huey said:


> Nip women are the uglist,you noticed a lot of them are getting their eyes rounded,botox in their azzes to round them up.They are still ugly.


You either have never been to Japan, or you are basing that opinion on the only Japanese woman you've ever seen, or you are an old-timer from the WW-II generation who harbors a strong prejudice against the Japanese.

I have been to Japan and I can tell you without reservation that some Japanese women are stunningly beautiful.  As for the majority of them, just as with the majority of American women, how good they look depends entirely on how well they use makeup and clothing.

I will say Japanese women, as well as all Asian women, are comparatively small-breasted, which matters only to men who are into large breasts.  (I'm not.)  

I should mention that because I regard a woman as beautiful does not necessarily mean I find her sexually appealing.  E.g. Jacqueline Kennedy/Onassis.  Beautiful woman.  No sex appeal.


----------



## daveman

Meathead said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am sure there are millions of African women who are "all broke up about" being less attractive than their counterparts of other races.
> 
> Who I am is irrelevant to the topic. Where I am makes it even more so.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the point of your argument is, "Black women are less attractive because I say so...and it doesn't matter who I am; you just need to take my word for it".
> 
> That about cover it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That black women are less attract is self-evident to me and I don't give a rat's ass about pretense, political correctness or your or anyone else's interpretation of what I said.
> 
> That covers it
Click to expand...

You're entitled to your opinion.

I'm entitled to say you chose an accurate username.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Uncensored2008 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That black women are less attract is self-evident to me and I don't give a rat's ass about pretense, political correctness or your or anyone else's interpretation of what I said.
> 
> That covers it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, and she can SING to boot!
Click to expand...


i have seen some black girls who would have their way with me by just looking at me....


----------



## Unkotare

It's too bad that some idiots allow their racism to override their ability to see and appreciate feminine beauty. I suspect such types aren't 100% in the hetero camp to begin with, if you know what I mean.

But hey, that just means more opportunities for real men.


----------



## Godboy

Obesity is a significant problem in the black community, and most men aren't into fat chicks.


----------



## daveman

Godboy said:


> Obesity is a significant problem in the black community, and most men aren't into fat chicks.


Obesity is a significant problem in the white community.

Most women aren't into fatheads.


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> Obesity is a significant problem in the black community, and most men aren't into fat chicks.




And obesity is not a significant problem in the 'white community'? Just how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## Godboy

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is a significant problem in the black community, and most men aren't into fat chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obesity is not a significant problem in the 'white community'? Just how fucking stupid are you?
Click to expand...


Apparently you aren't aware of the actual statistics. Go read something you dummy.


----------



## MDiver

While all races have their beauties, I personally find black women to have the edge on other races, when it comes to beauty.


----------



## OnePercenter

I 'had' an African American Sugar Baby.....She was HOT!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is a significant problem in the black community, and most men aren't into fat chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obesity is not a significant problem in the 'white community'? Just how fucking stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you aren't aware of the actual statistics. Go read something you dummy.
Click to expand...


you dont think this Country has way to many overweight people?....Diabetes has grown by leaps and bounds over the last 10-15 years....especially in kids....


----------



## Godboy

Harry Dresden said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And obesity is not a significant problem in the 'white community'? Just how fucking stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you aren't aware of the actual statistics. Go read something you dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you dont think this Country has way to many overweight people?....Diabetes has grown by leaps and bounds over the last 10-15 years....especially in kids....
Click to expand...


There is a HUGE problem with obesity in the US, and given that the black community sits at the top of the list only highlights how many fat black chicks must be running around. Actually, maybe "waddling around" is more accurate.


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is a significant problem in the black community, and most men aren't into fat chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obesity is not a significant problem in the 'white community'? Just how fucking stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you aren't aware of the actual statistics. Go read something you dummy.
Click to expand...



How about YOU go see a shrink about your pathetic cowardice, douche?


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you aren't aware of the actual statistics. Go read something you dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont think this Country has way to many overweight people?....Diabetes has grown by leaps and bounds over the last 10-15 years....especially in kids....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a HUGE problem with obesity in the US, and given that the black community sits at the top of the list only highlights how many fat black chicks must be running around. Actually, maybe "waddling around" is more accurate.
Click to expand...



I guess you can add them to the list of EVERY OTHER WOMAN IN THE WORLD YOU WILL NEVER GET THE TIME OF DAY FROM, you fucking racist loser. The fattest, thinnest, tallest, shortest, etc. woman in the world would have no reason to spend one minute on a weakling like you masquerading as a man.


----------



## Gracie

Ever see an asian/black baby? They don't look real, they are so beautiful.

Personally, mixed race people are stunning. At least, from those I have seen myself. Maybe that is the cure all of this race war crap. We blend the races into one.

Oh. Wait. I am racist supposedly. Guess that won't work.


----------



## MikeK

I recently watched an HBO documentary called, _Macs._  Filmed in New York City and Las Vegas, it deals with the lifestyle of pimps and their _stables_ of prostitutes.  None of the _mac's_ (pimps) are White but most of the prostitutes ("ladies") are.    

The annual "Mac's Convention" in New York City was filmed.  Of the dozens of pimps, most wearing incredibly gaudy clothing with huge gold necklaces and rings and arriving in expensive cars, not one is White.

One White prostitute interviewed on the Vegas strip had what appeared to be the fading vestige of a black eye.  She said she'd just been bailed out of jail by her "daddy" (pimp) who had _beat her ass_ a few days before for "bad-mouthing" him.  When asked why she puts up with it she said, "Because he's good to me -- like he bailed me right out of jail tonight."

I don't know how prevalent it is in other pimp/prostitute relationships but that individual revelation unmistakably suggests a strong sado-masochistic bond.


----------



## Gracie

Some chicks have no gumption, morals or wisdom. They need to be told what to do, think they deserve to be mistreated and in general have a few screws loose.

I have never understood that mindset. I watched the Burning Bed with FarrahFaucet and my blood pressure rose so high I had to turn it off. I have been beaten quite a few times by ex boyfriends and an ex husband for "getting mouthy". Those fights ended with both of us limping around as he begged me to stay, he was "sorry" and I packed my bags. Cower in a corner? Oh HELL fucking no. He got as good as he gave. Been that way all my life because my daddy taught me never to be a bully and pick a fight...but defend yourself. And he taught me how to do that.
I will go to my grave with his wise words. And I avoid women who have the mindset that you described in your post...and in such movies as Burning Bed. Pisses me off too much and I'm wanting to be all mellow and farting unicorn rainbows in my old age.


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> Ever see an asian/black baby? They don't look real, they are so beautiful.
> 
> Personally, mixed race people are stunning. At least, from those I have seen myself. Maybe that is the cure all of this race war crap. We blend the races into one.
> 
> Oh. Wait. I am racist supposedly. Guess that won't work.





Be careful, some cowardly idiot will call you a race traitor or some such nonsense any moment now.


----------



## katsteve2012

Gracie said:


> Some chicks have no gumption, morals or wisdom. They need to be told what to do, think they deserve to be mistreated and in general have a few screws loose.
> 
> I have never understood that mindset. I watched the Burning Bed with FarrahFaucet and my blood pressure rose so high I had to turn it off. I have been beaten quite a few times by ex boyfriends and an ex husband for "getting mouthy". Those fights ended with both of us limping around as he begged me to stay, he was "sorry" and I packed my bags. Cower in a corner? Oh HELL fucking no. He got as good as he gave. Been that way all my life because my daddy taught me never to be a bully and pick a fight...but defend yourself. And he taught me how to do that.
> I will go to my grave with his wise words. And I avoid women who have the mindset that you described in your post...and in such movies as Burning Bed. Pisses me off too much and I'm wanting to be all mellow and farting unicorn rainbows in my old age.



Sounds like your Father was a wise man. When I read things like this, it makes me grateful that I never had any daughters. I would have probably ended up in jail for murder.


----------



## katsteve2012

High_Gravity said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> That right there makes the point of this thread valid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One ugly Black woman means their all ugly? thats just fucking stupid Matthew.[/
> 
> At least he is consistent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Politico

Wow I am not sure which is more hilarious. The guy who thinks just black women are ugly. Or the rest of you who don't realize most humans are.


----------



## Gracie

Unkotare said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see an asian/black baby? They don't look real, they are so beautiful.
> 
> Personally, mixed race people are stunning. At least, from those I have seen myself. Maybe that is the cure all of this race war crap. We blend the races into one.
> 
> Oh. Wait. I am racist supposedly. Guess that won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, some cowardly idiot will call you a race traitor or some such nonsense any moment now.
Click to expand...


At the moment, I don't give a rats ass. I might have a change of heart tomorrow.


----------



## Tuatara

Have to agree. Mixed race women are very beautiful. I'm also a sucker for green eyes.


----------



## April

I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..


My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter. 

I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Some chicks have no gumption, morals or wisdom. They need to be told what to do, think they deserve to be mistreated and in general have a few screws loose.
> 
> I have never understood that mindset. [...]
> 
> [...]


It is difficult to understand something which is diametrically opposed to one's essential nature.  

Regarding the example of the Vegas hooker who remains voluntarily servile to a man who exploits and brutalizes her, her essential disposition is categorically identical to those individuals who derive sexual pleasure from bondage and domination (being bound and beaten).  It's the same impulse following a different form and I would suggest it applies to all women who wilfully engage in relationships which are essentially demeaning and/or harmful to them.  

They derive perverse pleasure from feeling degraded and/or brutalized.


----------



## MikeK

Addendum to my last message re: pimps & hookers:

Those who might be interested in the phenomenon of sado/masochistic love relationships and wish to understand it better are advised to read the classic, _Of Human Bondage,_ by W. Somerset Maugham.  If it's not in your local library it is available from Amazon.


----------



## daveman

Politico said:


> Wow I am not sure which is more hilarious. The guy who thinks just black women are ugly. Or the rest of you who don't realize most humans are.



Oh, there's no doubt a large portion of the human race is aesthetically challenged.  

Me, I look for beauty around me.  Am I attracted to the supermodel types?  Perfect skin, perfect face, perfect body, perfect hair?

Not really.  They seem -- unattainable.  Shallow, although that's unfair, I know.  

I'd much rather look at a woman with flaws.  Tells me she's human.  And therefore, she's prettier to me than the flawless one.


----------



## daveman

AngelsNDemons said:


> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.



You are indeed a lovely woman.


----------



## Unkotare

AngelsNDemons said:


> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.



And if a fire ever breaks out while you are cooking corn,  you're all set!


----------



## Unkotare

MikeK said:


> They derive perverse pleasure from feeling degraded and/or brutalized.





So do you, apparently. I mean, you keep posting here after so many have told you what a douchebag you are.


----------



## Godboy

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont think this Country has way to many overweight people?....Diabetes has grown by leaps and bounds over the last 10-15 years....especially in kids....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a HUGE problem with obesity in the US, and given that the black community sits at the top of the list only highlights how many fat black chicks must be running around. Actually, maybe "waddling around" is more accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can add them to the list of EVERY OTHER WOMAN IN THE WORLD YOU WILL NEVER GET THE TIME OF DAY FROM, you fucking racist loser. The fattest, thinnest, tallest, shortest, etc. woman in the world would have no reason to spend one minute on a weakling like you masquerading as a man.
Click to expand...


I have actually dated a black woman, and may be dating another one in the near future coincidentally. Have YOU? Yeah, shut yer mouth. You don't know shit about me you fool.


----------



## Unkotare

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a HUGE problem with obesity in the US, and given that the black community sits at the top of the list only highlights how many fat black chicks must be running around. Actually, maybe "waddling around" is more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can add them to the list of EVERY OTHER WOMAN IN THE WORLD YOU WILL NEVER GET THE TIME OF DAY FROM, you fucking racist loser. The fattest, thinnest, tallest, shortest, etc. woman in the world would have no reason to spend one minute on a weakling like you masquerading as a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have actually dated a black woman, and may be dating another one in the near future coincidentally. Have YOU? Yeah, shut yer mouth. You don't know shit about me you fool.
Click to expand...


I know that you are enough of an obsessed head case to spend your time researching the rates of obesity among different races of women in the US, you crazy, racist SOB.


----------



## katsteve2012

AngelsNDemons said:


> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.





daveman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed a lovely woman.
Click to expand...


Cosigning.


----------



## LoneLaugher

daveman said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed a lovely woman.
Click to expand...


As my daughter ( also mixed race ) would say........


Ewwwwwwww! Creeper!


----------



## daveman

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed a lovely woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As my daughter ( also mixed race ) would say........
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwww! Creeper!
Click to expand...

As I will say to you:

Eat shit, asshole.


----------



## April

katsteve2012 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are indeed a lovely woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cosigning.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://youtu.be/OfQDn5BU0bQ]Van Halen - Best Of Both Worlds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zona

LoneLaugher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am of mixed race...my mother is a cornfed white girl from the back hills of Harlen, KY. Very southern...Can't get any more country than that. Spread around now, NC, Ohio, KY..
> 
> 
> My father is a U.S. born Mexican, born in Indiana. Family in Texas, OK, Cali, and yes, Mexico. From a very traditional Mexican upbringing...retired 2 years ago as a Firefighter.
> 
> I have the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed a lovely woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As my daughter ( also mixed race ) would say........
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwww! Creeper!
Click to expand...


----------



## Zona

daveman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed a lovely woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my daughter ( also mixed race ) would say........
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwww! Creeper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I will say to you:
> 
> Eat shit, asshole.
Click to expand...


Lighten up Creeper.


----------



## daveman

Zona said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> As my daughter ( also mixed race ) would say........
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwww! Creeper!
> 
> 
> 
> As I will say to you:
> 
> Eat shit, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lighten up Creeper.
Click to expand...


Lighten up?  When I've been called an "older man who hangs out in college clubs and bars and stares at girls half his age and occasionally makes obscene gestures and comments"?

Yeah.  Nothing to object to about that, is there?

You can feel free to eat shit, too, asshole.


----------



## High_Gravity

Creeper? wtf is that?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Harry Dresden said:


> i have seen some black girls who would have their way with me by just looking at me....



Some women know what they do to men, and use it to every advantage.


----------



## Uncensored2008

LoneLaugher said:


> As my daughter ( also mixed race ) would say........
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwww! Creeper!



I understand the sentiment, but saying it to your face is just rude...


----------



## SayMyName

Individual preferences.

I don't find black women in general attractive. I don't find a lot of women attractive to the degree for which I look. 

Doesn't mean I am a racist. 

I applaud the researcher for not trying to be politically correct.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SayMyName said:


> Individual preferences.
> 
> I don't find black women in general attractive. I don't find a lot of women attractive to the degree for which I look.
> 
> Doesn't mean I am a racist.
> 
> I applaud the researcher for not trying to be politically correct.



You make a good point.

Attraction is a very personal thing. 

I don't like coffee. Someone can rave about how wonderful Starbucks smells, but it doesn't smell good to me.


----------



## jwoodie

Anything associated with HuffPo is designed to maintain racial divisions for political purposes.  I imagine that Indian women are viewed as more attractive in India, just as Chinese women are more attractive in China.  The biggest international factor is probably Hollywood's preoccupation with tall, skinny blondes.  Ironically, many of these "stars" are not very attractive in person.


----------



## American_Jihad

jwoodie said:


> Anything associated with HuffPo is designed to maintain racial divisions for political purposes.  I imagine that Indian women are viewed as more attractive in India, just as Chinese women are more attractive in China.  The biggest international factor is probably Hollywood's preoccupation with tall, skinny blondes.  Ironically, many of these "stars" are not very attractive in person.



Some of those stars need an attitude adjustment...


----------



## Smilebong

American_Jihad said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything associated with HuffPo is designed to maintain racial divisions for political purposes.  I imagine that Indian women are viewed as more attractive in India, just as Chinese women are more attractive in China.  The biggest international factor is probably Hollywood's preoccupation with tall, skinny blondes.  Ironically, many of these "stars" are not very attractive in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those stars need an attitude adjustment...
Click to expand...


I agree AJ.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen some black girls who would have their way with me by just looking at me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some women know what they do to men, and use it to every advantage.
Click to expand...




If a woman can "do something" to a man just by looking at him he's not a man, he's still a boy.  Some boys never become men (and that's ok too if it works out for everyone involved).


----------



## Zona




----------



## Zona




----------



## Zona




----------



## Zona

etc etc


----------



## Zona

jwoodie said:


> Anything associated with HuffPo is designed to maintain racial divisions for political purposes.  I imagine that Indian women are viewed as more attractive in India, just as Chinese women are more attractive in China.  The biggest international factor is probably Hollywood's preoccupation with tall, skinny blondes.  Ironically, many of these "stars" are not very attractive in person.



Unlike Fox.  righty.


----------



## MaryL

Sexism is  OK as long as it veils racism. Cute guys. Are you kidding?


----------



## SayMyName

jwoodie said:


> Anything associated with HuffPo is designed to maintain racial divisions for political purposes.  I imagine that Indian women are viewed as more attractive in India, just as Chinese women are more attractive in China.  The biggest international factor is probably Hollywood's preoccupation with tall, skinny blondes.  Ironically, many of these "stars" are not very attractive in person.



Very true. For example, little is reported on how stars like Julia Roberts use stand-ins for even simple shots that feature their legs.

The point is, the whole media culture influences the watching publics views on what is attractive or not. For those that think for themselves, you keep your own thoughts and company on such preferences.


----------



## American_Jihad




----------



## Smilebong

Jes' sayin....You gotta appreciate beautiful women.


----------



## Unkotare

Smilebong said:


> Jes' sayin....You gotta appreciate beautiful women.





And yet, some cowards are so completely controlled by their own fear and stupidity that they can't see even that wonderful truth.


----------



## Huey

Smilebong said:


> Jes' sayin....You gotta appreciate beautiful women.


I wonder what she looks like without all that makeup on,probably a skank.


----------



## Smilebong

Huey said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jes' sayin....You gotta appreciate beautiful women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what she looks like without all that makeup on,probably a skank.
Click to expand...


Did your mother have any children that lived?


----------



## Zona

Smilebong said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jes' sayin....You gotta appreciate beautiful women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what she looks like without all that makeup on,probably a skank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did your mother have any children that lived?
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with him being gay sir.


----------



## April

Huey said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jes' sayin....You gotta appreciate beautiful women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what she looks like without all that makeup on,probably a skank.
Click to expand...


You need to slither on back to Stormfront, Hooie...jus' sayin'.


----------



## katsteve2012

AngelsNDemons said:


> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jes' sayin....You gotta appreciate beautiful women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what she looks like without all that makeup on,probably a skank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to slither on back to Stormfront, Hooie...jus' sayin'.
Click to expand...


Lol...."hooie" is supposedly black. And obviously very blind.


----------



## April

katsteve2012 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what she looks like without all that makeup on,probably a skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to slither on back to Stormfront, Hooie...jus' sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...."hooie" is supposedly black. And obviously very blind.
Click to expand...


 Hell, you can never tell with comments such as his...still say he belongs to Stormfront.


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to slither on back to Stormfront, Hooie...jus' sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...."hooie" is supposedly black. And obviously very blind.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, you can never tell with comments such as his...still say he belongs to Stormfront.
Click to expand...


He does, Huey is a loser.


----------



## katsteve2012

AngelsNDemons said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to slither on back to Stormfront, Hooie...jus' sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...."hooie" is supposedly black. And obviously very blind.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, you can never tell with comments such as his...still say he belongs to Stormfront.
Click to expand...


Good point. He might fit in well there. Maybe some the of the other Stormfronters here will recruit him after reading his post..


----------



## Uncensored2008

katsteve2012 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...."hooie" is supposedly black. And obviously very blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, you can never tell with comments such as his...still say he belongs to Stormfront.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. He might fit in well there. Maybe some the other Stormfronters here will recruit him after reading his post..
Click to expand...



Where is RDean? Maybe we can ask him?


----------



## American_Jihad

*'SNL' Plans To Add Black Female Cast Member Soon *

By FRAZIER MOORE 12/13/13

NEW YORK (AP)  "Saturday Night Live" plans to add one or two black female performers to its cast as soon as January.

A representative for the NBC sketch-comedy show on Thursday confirmed reports it's answering complaints about its lack of diversity by staging showcases to choose at least one black female cast member and to hire her within weeks.

In recent weeks, the show has seen two dozen candidates in Los Angeles, Chicago and New York.

The New York Times reported that a special audition for seven or eight finalists will be held Monday on the "SNL" stage in Manhattan.

It's "100 percent good for the show to have an African-American woman" in its ranks, executive producer Lorne Michaels told the Times.

Criticism for the show's lack of diversity was spurred this fall by its only black cast members, Jay Pharoah and Kenan Thompson.

...

'SNL' Plans To Add Black Female Cast Member Soon


----------



## DGS49

LIke it or not, it is the truth.

When a picture is adduced to "prove" that "Black is Beautiful" or some such proposition, it is invariably a picture of a woman who by any reasonable approximation is about 97% caucasian and 3% "Negro."  Think, Halle Barry.  Or some green-eyed "Black" guy with a narrow nose, small lips, light skin, and so on.

But if you look at pictures of Negro women whose genetics are NOT "polluted" by white ancestry, they are - to be kind - not pretty.  I mean, I love Serena Williams, but if she were the only option, I'd choose celibacy.

OTOH, perceptions of beauty are largely cultural, and EVERYBODY in our culture is affected by the constant flow of images that DEFINES "beauty" as three or four basic types of white women.  Blonde, brunette, red-head, whatever, but never a "negroid" Negro woman.  In Africa, or maybe in some closed communities in the U.S., maybe there are some men who are acculturated to perceive Black as beautiful, but not in the greater society, either here or in Europe (or in Asia, for that matter).

Black women as porn stars?  THe very idea is absurd.  They are simply not attractive as sexual objects.  Maybe if she is one of the aforementioned 97%er's...

White on Black rape?  Non-existent.  Even white sexual perverts have no interest in copulating with a black-black woman.  (tangent:  Black man charged recently in Beaver County, PA for raping an 85 year-old nun.  White, of course).

The unattractiveness of black-black women is unfortunate, but true, and is also manifested in another related and unpleasant fact:  When Black Men have their choice (consider high-profile professional athletes and entertainers), they choose to be "with" white women rather than black women.   The later in life they are when they get married, the more likely they will marry a white woman.  Think OJSimpson:  got rich & famous, got himself a blonde-haired white woman!  Indeed, our beloved President, before he chose to get into politics, showed this unremarkable preference in the girls he dated in college.

It's reality.  Deal with it.


----------



## Unkotare

^^ another frustrated, impotent racist virgin is heard from ^^


----------



## High_Gravity

DGS49 said:


> LIke it or not, it is the truth.
> 
> When a picture is adduced to "prove" that "Black is Beautiful" or some such proposition, it is invariably a picture of a woman who by any reasonable approximation is about 97% caucasian and 3% "Negro."  Think, Halle Barry.  Or some green-eyed "Black" guy with a narrow nose, small lips, light skin, and so on.
> 
> But if you look at pictures of Negro women whose genetics are NOT "polluted" by white ancestry, they are - to be kind - not pretty.  I mean, I love Serena Williams, but if she were the only option, I'd choose celibacy.
> 
> OTOH, perceptions of beauty are largely cultural, and EVERYBODY in our culture is affected by the constant flow of images that DEFINES "beauty" as three or four basic types of white women.  Blonde, brunette, red-head, whatever, but never a "negroid" Negro woman.  In Africa, or maybe in some closed communities in the U.S., maybe there are some men who are acculturated to perceive Black as beautiful, but not in the greater society, either here or in Europe (or in Asia, for that matter).
> 
> Black women as porn stars?  THe very idea is absurd.  They are simply not attractive as sexual objects.  Maybe if she is one of the aforementioned 97%er's...
> 
> White on Black rape?  Non-existent.  Even white sexual perverts have no interest in copulating with a black-black woman.  (tangent:  Black man charged recently in Beaver County, PA for raping an 85 year-old nun.  White, of course).
> 
> The unattractiveness of black-black women is unfortunate, but true, and is also manifested in another related and unpleasant fact:  When Black Men have their choice (consider high-profile professional athletes and entertainers), they choose to be "with" white women rather than black women.   The later in life they are when they get married, the more likely they will marry a white woman.  Think OJSimpson:  got rich & famous, got himself a blonde-haired white woman!  Indeed, our beloved President, before he chose to get into politics, showed this unremarkable preference in the girls he dated in college.
> 
> It's reality.  Deal with it.



No it is not "reality" cocksucker.


----------



## Pickle

I'm attracted to probably:

60% of hispanic women.
50% of white women
25% of asian women.
10% of black women.
0% of men of any race.

But that's just me. To each their own.


----------



## Asclepias

Order of preference
Black and Black Latina women
Latina
Asian
very few white except for dark italians like my oldest daughters mom.


----------



## DGS49

"Cocksucker"?

Really?

This is your rebuttal?

Case closed.


----------



## daveman

DGS49 said:


> LIke it or not, it is the truth.
> 
> When a picture is adduced to "prove" that "Black is Beautiful" or some such proposition, it is invariably a picture of a woman who by any reasonable approximation is about 97% caucasian and 3% "Negro."  Think, Halle Barry.  Or some green-eyed "Black" guy with a narrow nose, small lips, light skin, and so on.
> 
> But if you look at pictures of Negro women whose genetics are NOT "polluted" by white ancestry, they are - to be kind - not pretty.  I mean, I love Serena Williams, but if she were the only option, I'd choose celibacy.
> 
> OTOH, perceptions of beauty are largely cultural, and EVERYBODY in our culture is affected by the constant flow of images that DEFINES "beauty" as three or four basic types of white women.  Blonde, brunette, red-head, whatever, but never a "negroid" Negro woman.  In Africa, or maybe in some closed communities in the U.S., maybe there are some men who are acculturated to perceive Black as beautiful, but not in the greater society, either here or in Europe (or in Asia, for that matter).
> 
> Black women as porn stars?  THe very idea is absurd.  They are simply not attractive as sexual objects.  Maybe if she is one of the aforementioned 97%er's...
> 
> White on Black rape?  Non-existent.  Even white sexual perverts have no interest in copulating with a black-black woman.  (tangent:  Black man charged recently in Beaver County, PA for raping an 85 year-old nun.  White, of course).
> 
> The unattractiveness of black-black women is unfortunate, but true, and is also manifested in another related and unpleasant fact:  When Black Men have their choice (consider high-profile professional athletes and entertainers), they choose to be "with" white women rather than black women.   The later in life they are when they get married, the more likely they will marry a white woman.  Think OJSimpson:  got rich & famous, got himself a blonde-haired white woman!  Indeed, our beloved President, before he chose to get into politics, showed this unremarkable preference in the girls he dated in college.
> 
> It's reality.  Deal with it.


Oh, look:  Another braindead racist who thinks his subjective opinion is objective fact.


----------



## daveman

DGS49 said:


> "Cocksucker"?
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is your rebuttal?
> 
> Case closed.


What makes you think you deserve any more effort, Skinhead?


----------



## william the wie

What I find bizarre is that black female professionals don't get more action and I've seen this with black physicians. Not only does gold make white as the Brazilians say it also increases sex appeal but not for black chicks which I find confusing.


----------



## Asclepias

DGS49 said:


> LIke it or not, it is the truth.
> 
> When a picture is adduced to "prove" that "Black is Beautiful" or some such proposition, it is invariably a picture of a woman who by any reasonable approximation is about 97% caucasian and 3% "Negro."  Think, Halle Barry.  Or some green-eyed "Black" guy with a narrow nose, small lips, light skin, and so on.
> 
> But if you look at pictures of Negro women whose genetics are NOT "polluted" by white ancestry, they are - to be kind - not pretty.  I mean, I love Serena Williams, but if she were the only option, I'd choose celibacy.
> 
> OTOH, perceptions of beauty are largely cultural, and EVERYBODY in our culture is affected by the constant flow of images that DEFINES "beauty" as three or four basic types of white women.  Blonde, brunette, red-head, whatever, but never a "negroid" Negro woman.  In Africa, or maybe in some closed communities in the U.S., maybe there are some men who are acculturated to perceive Black as beautiful, but not in the greater society, either here or in Europe (or in Asia, for that matter).
> 
> Black women as porn stars?  THe very idea is absurd.  They are simply not attractive as sexual objects.  Maybe if she is one of the aforementioned 97%er's...
> 
> White on Black rape?  Non-existent.  Even white sexual perverts have no interest in copulating with a black-black woman.  (tangent:  Black man charged recently in Beaver County, PA for raping an 85 year-old nun.  White, of course).
> 
> The unattractiveness of black-black women is unfortunate, but true, and is also manifested in another related and unpleasant fact:  When Black Men have their choice (consider high-profile professional athletes and entertainers), they choose to be "with" white women rather than black women.   The later in life they are when they get married, the more likely they will marry a white woman.  Think OJSimpson:  got rich & famous, got himself a blonde-haired white woman!  Indeed, our beloved President, before he chose to get into politics, showed this unremarkable preference in the girls he dated in college.
> 
> It's reality.  Deal with it.



Another clown that doesn't know anything. White guys love Black women. They certainly took advantage of being able to rape them during slavery as evidence by many African Americans having white DNA. They couldn't get with them any other way.

He also drank the Kool Aid on the myth Black men don't like black women. Of course we are not above turning down a white woman for sex but we marry Black women.



> While plenty of rap stars, athletes and and other celebrities may choose to date or marry interracially after reaching fame, *the opposite is true for most successful black men. When it comes to married brothers with six-figure annual incomes,  83 percent of them tied the knot with a sister, according to Toldsons census research.
> In fact, 85 percent of black male college graduates wed black women, and 88 percent of married black men  of all education and income levels  have black wives.* Its safe to say that most brothers still prefer black women over other races.


----------



## Pickle

> When it comes to married brothers with six-figure annual incomes, 83 percent of them tied the knot with a sister.



Now that's keeping it in the family. I will make sure to avoid being married when my salary gets to six figures because I want to avoid the obvious temptation it brings to marry my sister.


----------



## Asclepias

Pickle said:


> When it comes to married brothers with six-figure annual incomes, 83 percent of them tied the knot with a sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's keeping it in the family. I will make sure to avoid being married when my salary gets to six figures because I want to avoid the obvious temptation it brings to marry my sister.
Click to expand...


Some white people are clueless.


----------



## Pickle

Asclepias said:


> Pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to married brothers with six-figure annual incomes, 83 percent of them tied the knot with a sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's keeping it in the family. I will make sure to avoid being married when my salary gets to six figures because I want to avoid the obvious temptation it brings to marry my sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people are clueless.
Click to expand...


Most are. And no living ones ever owned a slave. So why do you hate them but love their cars?


----------



## American_Jihad

Asclepias said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIke it or not, it is the truth.
> 
> When a picture is adduced to "prove" that "Black is Beautiful" or some such proposition, it is invariably a picture of a woman who by any reasonable approximation is about 97% caucasian and 3% "Negro."  Think, Halle Barry.  Or some green-eyed "Black" guy with a narrow nose, small lips, light skin, and so on.
> 
> But if you look at pictures of Negro women whose genetics are NOT "polluted" by white ancestry, they are - to be kind - not pretty.  I mean, I love Serena Williams, but if she were the only option, I'd choose celibacy.
> 
> OTOH, perceptions of beauty are largely cultural, and EVERYBODY in our culture is affected by the constant flow of images that DEFINES "beauty" as three or four basic types of white women.  Blonde, brunette, red-head, whatever, but never a "negroid" Negro woman.  In Africa, or maybe in some closed communities in the U.S., maybe there are some men who are acculturated to perceive Black as beautiful, but not in the greater society, either here or in Europe (or in Asia, for that matter).
> 
> Black women as porn stars?  THe very idea is absurd.  They are simply not attractive as sexual objects.  Maybe if she is one of the aforementioned 97%er's...
> 
> White on Black rape?  Non-existent.  Even white sexual perverts have no interest in copulating with a black-black woman.  (tangent:  Black man charged recently in Beaver County, PA for raping an 85 year-old nun.  White, of course).
> 
> The unattractiveness of black-black women is unfortunate, but true, and is also manifested in another related and unpleasant fact:  When Black Men have their choice (consider high-profile professional athletes and entertainers), they choose to be "with" white women rather than black women.   The later in life they are when they get married, the more likely they will marry a white woman.  Think OJSimpson:  got rich & famous, got himself a blonde-haired white woman!  Indeed, our beloved President, before he chose to get into politics, showed this unremarkable preference in the girls he dated in college.
> 
> It's reality.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another clown that doesn't know anything. White guys love Black women. They certainly took advantage of being able to rape them during slavery as evidence by many African Americans having white DNA. They couldn't get with them any other way.
> 
> He also drank the Kool Aid on the myth Black men don't like black women. Of course we are not above turning down a white woman for sex but we marry Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While plenty of rap stars, athletes and and other celebrities may choose to date or marry interracially after reaching fame, *the opposite is true for most successful black men. When it comes to married brothers with six-figure annual incomes,  83 percent of them tied the knot with a sister, according to Toldson&#8217;s census research.
> In fact, 85 percent of black male college graduates wed black women, and 88 percent of married black men &#8211; of all education and income levels &#8211; have black wives.* It&#8217;s safe to say that most brothers still prefer black women over other races.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Another clown that doesn't know anything. 







That was to EZ, your just as fucked up as DGS49...


----------



## Asclepias

American_Jihad said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIke it or not, it is the truth.
> 
> When a picture is adduced to "prove" that "Black is Beautiful" or some such proposition, it is invariably a picture of a woman who by any reasonable approximation is about 97% caucasian and 3% "Negro."  Think, Halle Barry.  Or some green-eyed "Black" guy with a narrow nose, small lips, light skin, and so on.
> 
> But if you look at pictures of Negro women whose genetics are NOT "polluted" by white ancestry, they are - to be kind - not pretty.  I mean, I love Serena Williams, but if she were the only option, I'd choose celibacy.
> 
> OTOH, perceptions of beauty are largely cultural, and EVERYBODY in our culture is affected by the constant flow of images that DEFINES "beauty" as three or four basic types of white women.  Blonde, brunette, red-head, whatever, but never a "negroid" Negro woman.  In Africa, or maybe in some closed communities in the U.S., maybe there are some men who are acculturated to perceive Black as beautiful, but not in the greater society, either here or in Europe (or in Asia, for that matter).
> 
> Black women as porn stars?  THe very idea is absurd.  They are simply not attractive as sexual objects.  Maybe if she is one of the aforementioned 97%er's...
> 
> White on Black rape?  Non-existent.  Even white sexual perverts have no interest in copulating with a black-black woman.  (tangent:  Black man charged recently in Beaver County, PA for raping an 85 year-old nun.  White, of course).
> 
> The unattractiveness of black-black women is unfortunate, but true, and is also manifested in another related and unpleasant fact:  When Black Men have their choice (consider high-profile professional athletes and entertainers), they choose to be "with" white women rather than black women.   The later in life they are when they get married, the more likely they will marry a white woman.  Think OJSimpson:  got rich & famous, got himself a blonde-haired white woman!  Indeed, our beloved President, before he chose to get into politics, showed this unremarkable preference in the girls he dated in college.
> 
> It's reality.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another clown that doesn't know anything. White guys love Black women. They certainly took advantage of being able to rape them during slavery as evidence by many African Americans having white DNA. They couldn't get with them any other way.
> 
> He also drank the Kool Aid on the myth Black men don't like black women. Of course we are not above turning down a white woman for sex but we marry Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While plenty of rap stars, athletes and and other celebrities may choose to date or marry interracially after reaching fame, *the opposite is true for most successful black men. When it comes to married brothers with six-figure annual incomes,  83 percent of them tied the knot with a sister, according to Toldsons census research.
> In fact, 85 percent of black male college graduates wed black women, and 88 percent of married black men  of all education and income levels  have black wives.* Its safe to say that most brothers still prefer black women over other races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another clown that doesn't know anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was to EZ...
Click to expand...


Evidently it was quite a difficult feat. It wasn't even funny and you seem to have trouble spelling "too" and "easy".


----------



## American_Jihad

Asclepias said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another clown that doesn't know anything. White guys love Black women. They certainly took advantage of being able to rape them during slavery as evidence by many African Americans having white DNA. They couldn't get with them any other way.
> 
> He also drank the Kool Aid on the myth Black men don't like black women. Of course we are not above turning down a white woman for sex but we marry Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another clown that doesn't know anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was to EZ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently it was quite a difficult feat. It wasn't even funny and you seem to have trouble spelling "too" and "easy".
Click to expand...


You're a fucking liberal idiot with the spelling...
https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=hts&oq=&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS324US325&q=EZ


----------



## Asclepias

American_Jihad said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another clown that doesn't know anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was to EZ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently it was quite a difficult feat. It wasn't even funny and you seem to have trouble spelling "too" and "easy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot...
> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=hts&oq=&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS324US325&q=EZ
Click to expand...


Dont quit your day job cleaning toilets to become a comedian. Honestly you are not the slightest bit funny. Go find Tank to up your funny quotient. You really need his help.


----------



## American_Jihad

Asclepias said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently it was quite a difficult feat. It wasn't even funny and you seem to have trouble spelling "too" and "easy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot...
> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=hts&oq=&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS324US325&q=EZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont quit your day job cleaning toilets to become a comedian. Honestly you are not the slightest bit funny. Go find Tank to up your funny quotient. You really need his help.
Click to expand...


...


----------



## daveman

Asclepias said:


> Pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to married brothers with six-figure annual incomes, 83 percent of them tied the knot with a sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's keeping it in the family. I will make sure to avoid being married when my salary gets to six figures because I want to avoid the obvious temptation it brings to marry my sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people are clueless.
Click to expand...

Some people have no sense of humor.


----------



## Asclepias

daveman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's keeping it in the family. I will make sure to avoid being married when my salary gets to six figures because I want to avoid the obvious temptation it brings to marry my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people are clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people have no sense of humor.
Click to expand...


I do have one but it actually has to be humorous for me to see the humor.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive



What the author doesn't seem to have taken into account is that in African culture, heavier women ARE more attractive. He's judging another culture's ideas of beauty by his own. Something every first year anthropology student knows is junk science. There are even tribes that deliberately fatten up soon to be brides with force-feeding. Logic being I guess the fatter the weathier. That that practice may persist into non-African blacks shouldn't come as a surprise. 

Can only assume this guy's intent was a change in career. His assumptions are worthless nonsense.


----------



## Meathead

Delta4Embassy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the author doesn't seem to have taken into account is that in African culture, heavier women ARE more attractive. He's judging another culture's ideas of beauty by his own. Something every first year anthropology student knows is junk science. There are even tribes that deliberately fatten up soon to be brides with force-feeding. Logic being I guess the fatter the weathier. That that practice may persist into non-African blacks shouldn't come as a surprise.
> 
> Can only assume this guy's intent was a change in career. His assumptions are worthless nonsense.
Click to expand...

Attraction is a relative thing I guess. However, he simply stated the glaringly obvious for many.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the author doesn't seem to have taken into account is that in African culture, heavier women ARE more attractive. He's judging another culture's ideas of beauty by his own. Something every first year anthropology student knows is junk science. There are even tribes that deliberately fatten up soon to be brides with force-feeding. Logic being I guess the fatter the weathier. That that practice may persist into non-African blacks shouldn't come as a surprise.
> 
> Can only assume this guy's intent was a change in career. His assumptions are worthless nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attraction is a relative thing I guess. However, he simply stated the glaringly obvious for many.
Click to expand...


Except its not obvious. White men love black women. They just cant get them very often without being able to rape them so they act like school boys with a crush and deny they like them. Psych 101.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the author doesn't seem to have taken into account is that in African culture, heavier women ARE more attractive. He's judging another culture's ideas of beauty by his own. Something every first year anthropology student knows is junk science. There are even tribes that deliberately fatten up soon to be brides with force-feeding. Logic being I guess the fatter the weathier. That that practice may persist into non-African blacks shouldn't come as a surprise.
> 
> Can only assume this guy's intent was a change in career. His assumptions are worthless nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> Attraction is a relative thing I guess. However, he simply stated the glaringly obvious for many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except its not obvious. White men love black women. They just cant get them very often without being able to rape them so they act like school boys with a crush and deny they like them. Psych 101.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I used to see white guys hitting on black girls all the time. 

They simply aren't interested.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attraction is a relative thing I guess. However, he simply stated the glaringly obvious for many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except its not obvious. White men love black women. They just cant get them very often without being able to rape them so they act like school boys with a crush and deny they like them. Psych 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I used to see white guys hitting on black girls all the time.
> 
> They simply aren't interested.
Click to expand...



They never hit on them. They are too afraid of rejection. All my white friends have told me that to a man.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except its not obvious. White men love black women. They just cant get them very often without being able to rape them so they act like school boys with a crush and deny they like them. Psych 101.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I used to see white guys hitting on black girls all the time.
> 
> They simply aren't interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They never hit on them. They are too afraid of rejection. All my white friends have told me that to a man.
Click to expand...

Sure, that's it!


----------



## daveman

Asclepias said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people are clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have no sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have one but it actually has to be humorous for me to see the humor.
Click to expand...

Humor is subjective.  You know that, right?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attraction is a relative thing I guess. However, he simply stated the glaringly obvious for many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except its not obvious. White men love black women. They just cant get them very often without being able to rape them so they act like school boys with a crush and deny they like them. Psych 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I used to see white guys hitting on black girls all the time.
> 
> They simply aren't interested.
Click to expand...


Never had much luck, huh?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I used to see white guys hitting on black girls all the time.
> 
> They simply aren't interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never hit on them. They are too afraid of rejection. All my white friends have told me that to a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, that's it!
Click to expand...


Thats why white women are getting butt implants galore and injecting halogen in their lips. They know whats up. Too long they have been laboring to live up to the Barbie doll, prepubescent image white guys claim they like. Thats why a lot of them are running after Black guys. We like women with meat on them.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attraction is a relative thing I guess. However, he simply stated the glaringly obvious for many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except its not obvious. White men love black women. They just cant get them very often without being able to rape them so they act like school boys with a crush and deny they like them. Psych 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I used to see white guys hitting on black girls all the time.
> 
> They simply aren't interested.
Click to expand...



Do you honestly not realize how stupid that statement was?


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> the .....prepubescent image white guys claim they like. .




What "white guys" have claimed that to you, racist?


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> All my white friends have told me that to a man.




All none of them? What a scientific sample size!


----------



## Pickle

Asclepias said:


> Thats why white women are getting butt implants galore and injecting halogen in their lips.





What???







Asclepias said:


> Thats why a lot of them are running after Black guys. We like women with meat on them.



The white girls going with black guys sure the hell aren't running, lol. They've never owned a pair of running shoes in their lives. Take them, please.


----------



## Asclepias

Pickle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why white women are getting butt implants galore and injecting halogen in their lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why a lot of them are running after Black guys. We like women with meat on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white girls going with black guys sure the hell aren't running, lol. They've never owned a pair of running shoes in their lives. Take them, please.
Click to expand...


You should try being a black guy for a day. Women from all ethnicities run to us. The white women married to white guys are the worst. Something about us they say. You cant give permission after the fact. We already have taken. You couldn't stop it if you tried.


----------



## Pickle

Asclepias said:


> You should try being a black guy for a day. Women from all ethnicities run to us. The white women married to white guys are the worst. Something about us they say. You cant give permission after the fact. We already have taken. You couldn't stop it if you tried.



This tactic might work on a dude that can't get any pussy. I don't have that problem.

The majority of mudsharks are not desirable, and I'm pretty sure black guys are just using them for a piece of ass, a place to crash, and some cash.


EDIT: I can say "mudsharks" here, right?


----------



## Asclepias

Pickle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should try being a black guy for a day. Women from all ethnicities run to us. The white women married to white guys are the worst. Something about us they say. You cant give permission after the fact. We already have taken. You couldn't stop it if you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tactic might work on a dude that can't get any pussy. I don't have that problem.
> 
> The majority of mudsharks are not desirable, and I'm pretty sure black guys are just using them for a piece of ass, a place to crash, and some cash.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I can say "mudsharks" here, right?
Click to expand...


What tactic are you referring to? Sure you dont have that problem. I dont believe that for a minute. You have a phallic symbol for your avatar dude. How can you be more obvious? You are still a virgin I bet.


----------



## Pickle

Asclepias said:


> Pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should try being a black guy for a day. Women from all ethnicities run to us. The white women married to white guys are the worst. Something about us they say. You cant give permission after the fact. We already have taken. You couldn't stop it if you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tactic might work on a dude that can't get any pussy. I don't have that problem.
> 
> The majority of mudsharks are not desirable, and I'm pretty sure black guys are just using them for a piece of ass, a place to crash, and some cash.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I can say "mudsharks" here, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What tactic are you referring to? Sure you dont have that problem. I dont believe that for a minute. You have a phallic symbol for your avatar dude. How can you be more obvious? You are still a virgin I bet.
Click to expand...


The tactic of because you're black you get a bunch of pussy from all races and I don't. Not true. You lie a lot. 

I bet I've fucked more black women than you have fucked white women (or any race of women--or men in your case).

P.S. "mudsharks" is acceptable, right?


----------



## Asclepias

Pickle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This tactic might work on a dude that can't get any pussy. I don't have that problem.
> 
> The majority of mudsharks are not desirable, and I'm pretty sure black guys are just using them for a piece of ass, a place to crash, and some cash.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I can say "mudsharks" here, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What tactic are you referring to? Sure you dont have that problem. I dont believe that for a minute. You have a phallic symbol for your avatar dude. How can you be more obvious? You are still a virgin I bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tactic of because you're black you get a bunch of pussy from all races and I don't. Not true. You lie a lot.
> 
> I bet I've fucked more black women than you have fucked white women (or any race of women--or men in your case).
> 
> P.S. "mudsharks" is acceptable, right?
Click to expand...


Thats not a tactic. Thats simply the truth. I honestly don't think you've fucked anything other than your hand. The fact that you would make that claim pretty much seals the deal. No one believes you even been alone with a black woman. Now I do believe you may have been with men but thats unfair because I'm not gay or b-sexual like you.


----------



## Pickle

Asclepias said:


> Thats not a tactic. Thats simply the truth. I honestly don't think you've fucked anything other than your hand. The fact that you would make that claim pretty much seals the deal. No one believes you even been alone with a black woman. Now I do believe you may have been with men but thats unfair because I'm not gay or b-sexual like you.



Why do black guys hate gays?

Asclepias, LOTS of dudes can get women of all races. It's not just black guys. Sorry to destroy that for you.

I've fucked my hand, cantaloupe, the toilet paper roll, a magazine, pillows (feather ones suck), a couch, just about anything in the house BEFORE i was 15. Since then, I've only fucked women--lots of women. Lots of black women.

What do you think about Pickle being deep in black women (aka sisters)?

EDIT: I'll assume "mudsharks" is okay.


----------



## Tank

Black chicks are ugly, especially without their weaves


----------



## Asclepias

Pickle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a tactic. Thats simply the truth. I honestly don't think you've fucked anything other than your hand. The fact that you would make that claim pretty much seals the deal. No one believes you even been alone with a black woman. Now I do believe you may have been with men but thats unfair because I'm not gay or b-sexual like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do black guys hate gays?
> 
> Asclepias, LOTS of dudes can get women of all races. It's not just black guys. Sorry to destroy that for you.
> 
> I've fucked my hand, cantaloupe, the toilet paper roll, a magazine, pillows (feather ones suck), a couch, just about anything in the house BEFORE i was 15. Since then, I've only fucked women--lots of women. Lots of black women.
> 
> What do you think about Pickle being deep in black women (aka sisters)?
> 
> EDIT: I'll assume "mudsharks" is okay.
Click to expand...


I dont hate you gay guys so I'm the wrong person to ask. i stood up for your right to marry each other and think people should stay our of your business.

I already told you that I don't believe you have had sex with a woman in your life. So dont get stressed and start typing in all caps. You don't suddenly turn gay you are always gay. The fact you are trying so hard proves you are only comfortable with your hand or other guys.

Practically everyone knows you have never had any woman let alone a black woman just by how you phrase your sentences. You tell on yourself bud.  Extraordinary, unbelievable, and over the top claims like yours require evidence. How can you prove it?  I'm glad you disagree with the OP though and wish you could have had a black woman.


----------



## Tank

Not only are they ugly, but their hair is like a brillo pad and their skin is like sandpaper


----------



## Iceman

RetiredGySgt said:


> What a moron. He obviously hasn't seen many black women.



What? Seeing more would help him reverse his opinion? LOL

The ONLY good looking Black women are Ethiopians(who have Caucasian blood), or Black women with considerable white ancestry. There are some attractive pure black women, they are few and far between.


----------



## Iceman

Toro said:


>



She has considerable White and Native American Ancestry. You are using women who aren't even majority black to prove black women are attractive?


----------



## Iceman

Unkotare said:


> I've met a lot of very, very attractive Ethiopian women.



They are attractive, but they are East African and have caucasian blood. They are very different from the average west african we see in the US.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron. He obviously hasn't seen many black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Seeing more would help him reverse his opinion? LOL
> 
> The ONLY good looking Black women are Ethiopians(who have Caucasian blood), or Black women with considerable white ancestry. There are some attractive pure black women, they are few and far between.
Click to expand...


You guys are funny. You have zero chance of getting with a Black woman so you deny you like them. History shows how much you guys like to lie.  I already know you guys are taught if you can handle a black woman then you are a real man.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron. He obviously hasn't seen many black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Seeing more would help him reverse his opinion? LOL
> 
> The ONLY good looking Black women are Ethiopians(who have Caucasian blood), or Black women with considerable white ancestry. There are some attractive pure black women, they are few and far between.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are funny. You have zero chance of getting with a Black woman so you deny you like them. History shows how much you guys like to lie.  I already know you guys are taught if you can handle a black woman then you are a real man.
Click to expand...


Yup, that's it, Shaniqua at the DMV rejected me when I tried to pick her up when she called my number. So I vent online, lol. I was won over by the dreadlocks, flaring nostrils, and fat ass...


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Seeing more would help him reverse his opinion? LOL
> 
> The ONLY good looking Black women are Ethiopians(who have Caucasian blood), or Black women with considerable white ancestry. There are some attractive pure black women, they are few and far between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are funny. You have zero chance of getting with a Black woman so you deny you like them. History shows how much you guys like to lie.  I already know you guys are taught if you can handle a black woman then you are a real man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that's it, Shaniqua at the DMV rejected me when I tried to pick her up when she called my number. So I vent online, lol. I was won over by the dreadlocks, flaring nostrils, and fat ass...
Click to expand...


No need to spill your guts. There are always hookers. I'm sure if you can save up enough money you may be able to get a Black one that won't laugh at you and call you little guy. You white hill billies are funny. I used to see you all down at the local prostitute strip trying to get some black girls.  This is even documented in a book by a guy that pretended to be Black. You white guys stay trying to get some black women but lie about it.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are funny. You have zero chance of getting with a Black woman so you deny you like them. History shows how much you guys like to lie.  I already know you guys are taught if you can handle a black woman then you are a real man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's it, Shaniqua at the DMV rejected me when I tried to pick her up when she called my number. So I vent online, lol. I was won over by the dreadlocks, flaring nostrils, and fat ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to spill your guts. There are always hookers. I'm sure if you can save up enough money you may be able to get a Black one that won't laugh at you and call you little guy. You white hill billies are funny. I used to see you all down at the local prostitute strip trying to get some black girls.  This is even documented in a book by a guy that pretended to be Black. You white guys stay trying to get some black women but lie about it.
Click to expand...


Yep you hit it on the tee. Being an expert, how do you think we as White men can reverse this epidemic of white men getting turned down by the most beautiful women in the world, black women?

This seems to be a global epidemic. I mean how do we break the global standard, set by model agencies, of black women being the global standard for beauty? How do we give white women, the ugliest women, a shot?


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's it, Shaniqua at the DMV rejected me when I tried to pick her up when she called my number. So I vent online, lol. I was won over by the dreadlocks, flaring nostrils, and fat ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to spill your guts. There are always hookers. I'm sure if you can save up enough money you may be able to get a Black one that won't laugh at you and call you little guy. You white hill billies are funny. I used to see you all down at the local prostitute strip trying to get some black girls.  This is even documented in a book by a guy that pretended to be Black. You white guys stay trying to get some black women but lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep you hit it on the tee. Being an expert, how do you think we as White men can reverse this epidemic of white men getting turned down by the most beautiful women in the world, black women?
> 
> This seems to be a global epidemic. I mean how do we break the global standard, set by model agencies, of black women being the global standard for beauty? How do we give white women, the ugliest women, a shot?
Click to expand...


First of all you should not think of white women as ugly. You might want to stay in your own lane until you learn how to handle your women. There are some nice looking white women but you guys don't know how to treat them right. Thats why they usually turn to Black guys behind your back if married and in your face if not. A woman has natural curves but you guys for some reason have set a standard for them to look like pre-teens. Whats that about? If you knew how wild they were in bed you would focus on them more and stop trying to make them into Barbie dolls with the morals of a saint. They like to get rough with it and go all night. I've heard very few of you can keep up with them. You guys need to practice first before you try out the real thing.


----------



## Tank

Nobody want's them nasty ass black hoes, not even black men


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to spill your guts. There are always hookers. I'm sure if you can save up enough money you may be able to get a Black one that won't laugh at you and call you little guy. You white hill billies are funny. I used to see you all down at the local prostitute strip trying to get some black girls.  This is even documented in a book by a guy that pretended to be Black. You white guys stay trying to get some black women but lie about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you hit it on the tee. Being an expert, how do you think we as White men can reverse this epidemic of white men getting turned down by the most beautiful women in the world, black women?
> 
> This seems to be a global epidemic. I mean how do we break the global standard, set by model agencies, of black women being the global standard for beauty? How do we give white women, the ugliest women, a shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all you should not think of white women as ugly. You might want to stay in your own lane until you learn how to handle your women. There are some nice looking white women but you guys don't know how to treat them right. Thats why they usually turn to Black guys behind your back if married and in your face if not. *A woman has natural curves but you guys for some reason have set a standard for them to look like pre-teens*. Whats that about? If you knew how wild they were in bed you would focus on them more and stop trying to make them into Barbie dolls with the morals of a saint. They like to get rough with it and go all night. I've heard very few of you can keep up with them. You guys need to practice first before you try out the real thing.
Click to expand...


Yea, that seems racist. I didn't want to bring it up. But to hear modeling agencies tell it, skinny white women are the most attractive. How could modeling agencies, throughout the world, from Europe, to Asia to North and South America be so deadly wrong? Is it just dat whitey racism, or what? You seem to be a victim of it yourself, fantasizing about sleeping with them. That would seem to confirm dat racist whitey standard of beauty, that skinny white women are the pinnacle of beauty. 

How come they don't think, like you and me, that a sassy attitude nappy hair, and a double wide ass are hot?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Nobody want's them nasty ass black hoes, not even black men



Everybody knows white men love black hoes. Most black guys don't have to pay for sex so that leaves you white guys as the paying Johns.  Its all documented Tank. You dont have to lie about it.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody want's them nasty ass black hoes, not even black men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows white men love black hoes. Most black guys don't have to pay for sex so that leaves you white guys as the paying Johns.  Its all documented Tank. You dont have to lie about it.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that precious nubian queens are whores!

You sound like a uncle tom. Calling black women whores, and sleeping with white devil women.

Dats racist!!!


----------



## Iceman

I am black btw.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you hit it on the tee. Being an expert, how do you think we as White men can reverse this epidemic of white men getting turned down by the most beautiful women in the world, black women?
> 
> This seems to be a global epidemic. I mean how do we break the global standard, set by model agencies, of black women being the global standard for beauty? How do we give white women, the ugliest women, a shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you should not think of white women as ugly. You might want to stay in your own lane until you learn how to handle your women. There are some nice looking white women but you guys don't know how to treat them right. Thats why they usually turn to Black guys behind your back if married and in your face if not. *A woman has natural curves but you guys for some reason have set a standard for them to look like pre-teens*. Whats that about? If you knew how wild they were in bed you would focus on them more and stop trying to make them into Barbie dolls with the morals of a saint. They like to get rough with it and go all night. I've heard very few of you can keep up with them. You guys need to practice first before you try out the real thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, that seems racist. I didn't want to bring it up. But to hear modeling agencies tell it, skinny white women are the most attractive. How could modeling agencies, throughout the world, from Europe, to Asia to North and South America be so deadly wrong? Is it just dat whitey racism, or what? You seem to be a victim of it yourself, fantasizing about sleeping with them. That would seem to confirm dat racist whitey standard of beauty, that skinny white women are the pinnacle of beauty.
> 
> How come they don't think, like you and me, that a sassy attitude nappy hair, and a double wide ass are hot?
Click to expand...


Its not racist. That is what I heard from the white women I had been with before I got married. Modeling agencies must be nuts. Pre-teen looking woman with no...assets look disgusting to me. I think I remember hearing they do it so as to not take away from the clothing. You guys were too stupid to realize that and thats why you in one hand like the pre-teen look but lust after women with juicy assets. The white women I spent time with had bodies. I never compromised my standards and had a rule that she had to be super good looking for me to date outside my race.  I never had to fantasize about sleeping with them. They always came after me. I played ball when I was younger and.... well you know how they flock to Black athletes.  You have to beat them off you with one hand and clear a path with the other just to be able to find a Black women.


----------



## Tank

Black chicks are easy, because of the way black boys have treated them


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody want's them nasty ass black hoes, not even black men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows white men love black hoes. Most black guys don't have to pay for sex so that leaves you white guys as the paying Johns.  Its all documented Tank. You dont have to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that precious nubian queens are whores!
> 
> You sound like a uncle tom. Calling black women whores, and sleeping with white devil women.
> 
> Dats racist!!!
Click to expand...


No. I said white men love Black hoes. Big difference. You know all about black hoes. Those are the black women you pay for sex because you cant get with a Nubian queen.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> I am black btw.



No....youre not.


----------



## Tank

belly warmers


----------



## Iceman

Tank said:


> Black chicks are easy, because of the way black boys have treated them



Apparently they are bought and sold everyday by white men, being the whores he says they are.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am black btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....youre not.
Click to expand...


100% pure blue gum congoid. Where da white women at?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> belly warmers



Your hands are not belly warmers. You need a woman for that.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows white men love black hoes. Most black guys don't have to pay for sex so that leaves you white guys as the paying Johns.  Its all documented Tank. You dont have to lie about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that precious nubian queens are whores!
> 
> You sound like a uncle tom. Calling black women whores, and sleeping with white devil women.
> 
> Dats racist!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I said white men love Black hoes. Big difference. You know all about black hoes. Those are the black women you pay for sex because you cant get with a Nubian queen.
Click to expand...


Vanessa Williams and Beyonce! Nubian queens!

But wait, ain't they more white than black? sheet son. You know how we always talk about marryin up with da white women and "high yellows" ya dig?


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black chicks are easy, because of the way black boys have treated them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they are bought and sold everyday by white men, being the whores he says they are.
Click to expand...


You guys mention hoes first. There are Black hoes. Their largest customer base is white men. True story. I think thats why your women cheat on you with Black men. You dont know the difference between a hoe and a woman.


----------



## Tank

Nobody want's black women, even you Asclepias can agree


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Nobody want's black women, even you Asclepias can agree



Everyone wants a Black woman. They have it all.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black chicks are easy, because of the way black boys have treated them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they are bought and sold everyday by white men, being the whores he says they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys mention hoes first.* There are Black hoes*. Their largest customer base is white men. True story. I think thats why your women cheat on you with Black men. You dont know the difference between a hoe and a woman.
Click to expand...


So we seem to have the pick of the litter. We buy and sell your women, and you get our scrappy ass white women when were tired of them and want a break, kind of a sloppy seconds deal for you, kind of like when we ran the plantations in the days of yore. Sounds like a good trade off to me.


----------



## Tank

Who are you with?


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they are bought and sold everyday by white men, being the whores he says they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys mention hoes first.* There are Black hoes*. Their largest customer base is white men. True story. I think thats why your women cheat on you with Black men. You dont know the difference between a hoe and a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we seem to have the pick of the litter. We buy and sell your women, and you get are scrappy ass white women when were tired of them and want a break, kind of a sloppy seconds deal for you, kind of like when we ran the plantations in the days of yore. Sounds like a good trade off to me.
Click to expand...


If you consider a hoe the pick of the litter then you are more than welcome to them. We have a saying that you cant make a hoe into a housewife. You hill billies always try that and end up paying for the pimps car. I personally never dated a scrappy white women. I know all about how insecure you guys get once a white woman has been with a Black guy. Turns you bright red.   either way you have to pay and we get ours for free.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Who are you with?



Black....of course.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys mention hoes first.* There are Black hoes*. Their largest customer base is white men. True story. I think thats why your women cheat on you with Black men. You dont know the difference between a hoe and a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we seem to have the pick of the litter. We buy and sell your women, and you get are scrappy ass white women when were tired of them and want a break, kind of a sloppy seconds deal for you, kind of like when we ran the plantations in the days of yore. Sounds like a good trade off to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you consider a hoe the pick of the litter then you are more than welcome to them. We have a saying that you cant make a hoe into a housewife. You hill billies always try that and end up paying for the pimps car. I personally never dated a scrappy white women. I know all about how insecure you guys get once a white woman has been with a Black guy. Turns you bright red.   either way you have to pay and we get ours for free.
Click to expand...

Ho or not, you pay for a woman, at least with the ho you pay upfront ya di nig?
hillbillies? Where the fuck do you live? LOL

Where I come from, there is no hillbillies or country ass n*ggas like yourself. We got pussy ass crackas and jewboys primarily, and hoodrats and homo oreos. 

I just don't buy your line though. I just don't see white women going with black guys that much where I am at. I mean, some vote Obama and all, but they don't hang around black guys mostly unless they are oreos or homos(usually both). At my university the white girls that hung around black athletes were considered damaged goods.

It is funny, your initial claims are that white women aren't the pinnacle of beauty, black women are. But all you seem to be talking about is bragging how you bagged white women(which you guys view as trophies), and how big of whores black women are.

In this effort to piss me off(for some reason you think I care who you sleep with, I don't). You are just confirming that white women are the pinnacle as far as looks go.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> You guys are funny. You have zero chance of getting with a Black woman so you deny you like them. History shows how much you guys like to lie.  I already know you guys are taught if you can handle a black woman then you are a real man.




Don't worry, no one forgot what a fucking racist you are, douche.


----------



## BDBoop

Personally, I think racist assholes are less attractive, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## dreolin

High_Gravity said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you guys like to slag other posters but are you disputing that black women are considered less attractive overall?
> 
> I think that the evidence is pretty conclusive over a normal range of individuals that black women are rated low. the reason(s) for this is certainly controversial but not the general conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all the Black women I have seen I cannot believe this, every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.
Click to expand...


Some of the most beautiful women I've known weren't very pretty.


----------



## BDBoop

dreolin said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you guys like to slag other posters but are you disputing that black women are considered less attractive overall?
> 
> I think that the evidence is pretty conclusive over a normal range of individuals that black women are rated low. the reason(s) for this is certainly controversial but not the general conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all the Black women I have seen I cannot believe this, every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the most beautiful women I've known weren't very pretty.
Click to expand...


My best friend and I were talking about that today on our wander. Not women. Men. We believe that people who just 'go with the package" deserve whatever they get on the brains and wit department. But some of the 'plain brown wrapper' men. O, MG. If a man can meet me intellectually, or surpass me but not be a dick about it, and he has a quick wit and keen sense of humor? I'll be smiling about that one for days.


----------



## LoneLaugher

BDBoop said:


> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> From all the Black women I have seen I cannot believe this, every race has beatiful women and ugly women across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the most beautiful women I've known weren't very pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My best friend and I were talking about that today on our wander. Not women. Men. We believe that people who just 'go with the package" deserve whatever they get on the brains and wit department. But some of the 'plain brown wrapper' men. O, MG. If a man can meet me intellectually, or surpass me but not be a dick about it, and he has a quick wit and keen sense of humor? I'll be smiling about that one for days.
Click to expand...


Are you making a pass [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] here? He's extremely analytical, ya know. He said so himself.


----------



## BDBoop

LoneLaugher said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreolin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the most beautiful women I've known weren't very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend and I were talking about that today on our wander. Not women. Men. We believe that people who just 'go with the package" deserve whatever they get on the brains and wit department. But some of the 'plain brown wrapper' men. O, MG. If a man can meet me intellectually, or surpass me but not be a dick about it, and he has a quick wit and keen sense of humor? I'll be smiling about that one for days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you making a pass [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] here? He's extremely analytical, ya know. He said so himself.
Click to expand...


Dude. Eww. Every child I take responsibility for is several years older than him.

BAD THOUGHT!


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we seem to have the pick of the litter. We buy and sell your women, and you get are scrappy ass white women when were tired of them and want a break, kind of a sloppy seconds deal for you, kind of like when we ran the plantations in the days of yore. Sounds like a good trade off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider a hoe the pick of the litter then you are more than welcome to them. We have a saying that you cant make a hoe into a housewife. You hill billies always try that and end up paying for the pimps car. I personally never dated a scrappy white women. I know all about how insecure you guys get once a white woman has been with a Black guy. Turns you bright red.   either way you have to pay and we get ours for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho or not, you pay for a woman, at least with the ho you pay upfront ya di nig?
> hillbillies? Where the fuck do you live? LOL
> 
> Where I come from, there is no hillbillies or country ass n*ggas like yourself. We got pussy ass crackas and jewboys primarily, and hoodrats and homo oreos.
> 
> I just don't buy your line though. I just don't see white women going with black guys that much where I am at. I mean, some vote Obama and all, but they don't hang around black guys mostly unless they are oreos or homos(usually both). *At my university the white girls that hung around black athletes were considered damaged goods*.
> 
> It is funny, your initial claims are that white women aren't the pinnacle of beauty, black women are. But all you seem to be talking about is bragging how you bagged white women(which you guys view as trophies), and how big of whores black women are.
> 
> In this effort to piss me off(for some reason you think I care who you sleep with, I don't). You are just confirming that white women are the pinnacle as far as looks go.
Click to expand...


I'd say I  PO'd you pretty good. You asked about white women.  Where did I ever say I "bagged" them? Thats a disgusting term.  If me sleeping with white women make you so mad that you consider them damaged goods I can understand that. It shows exactly how much it bothers you. Yes there are Black women that are hoes just like there are a bunch of white women that are hoes. Yes I said Black women were the pinnacle of beauty. Why does that get your panties in a bunch? The OP says they aren't attractive. Too me thats funny considering the history of Black women and white men.  You hill billies cant get them unless you pay for them or rape them which you have done aplenty.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider a hoe the pick of the litter then you are more than welcome to them. We have a saying that you cant make a hoe into a housewife. You hill billies always try that and end up paying for the pimps car. I personally never dated a scrappy white women. I know all about how insecure you guys get once a white woman has been with a Black guy. Turns you bright red.   either way you have to pay and we get ours for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho or not, you pay for a woman, at least with the ho you pay upfront ya di nig?
> hillbillies? Where the fuck do you live? LOL
> 
> Where I come from, there is no hillbillies or country ass n*ggas like yourself. We got pussy ass crackas and jewboys primarily, and hoodrats and homo oreos.
> 
> I just don't buy your line though. I just don't see white women going with black guys that much where I am at. I mean, some vote Obama and all, but they don't hang around black guys mostly unless they are oreos or homos(usually both). *At my university the white girls that hung around black athletes were considered damaged goods*.
> 
> It is funny, your initial claims are that white women aren't the pinnacle of beauty, black women are. But all you seem to be talking about is bragging how you bagged white women(which you guys view as trophies), and how big of whores black women are.
> 
> In this effort to piss me off(for some reason you think I care who you sleep with, I don't). You are just confirming that white women are the pinnacle as far as looks go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say I  PO'd you pretty good. You asked about white women.  Where did I ever say I "bagged" them? Thats a disgusting term.  If me sleeping with white women make you so mad that you consider them damaged goods I can understand that. It shows exactly how much it bothers you. Yes there are Black women that are hoes just like there are a bunch of white women that are hoes. Yes I said Black women were the pinnacle of beauty. Why does that get your panties in a bunch? The OP says they aren't attractive. Too me thats funny considering the history of Black women and white men.  You hill billies cant get them unless you pay for them or rape them which you have done aplenty.
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't bother me. The only thing is you are calling me a hillbilly, when I am from los angeles, and said I don't know any hillbillies, and I went to college in another major american city, no hillbillies there. In fact, in the parts of the country where I am and was, there were very few blacks, thankfully(Mostly Whites, Asians, Latinos). So all these assumptions you make about hillbillies, black whores, and blacks sleeping with hillbilly women are things I couldn't speak to. I will have to take your word on them.

No one is mad at the girls, it is the way it is, people live their life and make their own choices on who they sleep with. But you aren't speaking well to your point about black women being the pinnacle of beauty by mostly talking of them as whores that are bought and sold on the reg and all the white women you boned. It seems you are saying the opposite.


----------



## Iceman

This man has science, you just have conjecture. I am going with the Asian scientist on this one until you do a study of your own. 

And the only real history between black women and white men is white slavemasters knocking them up and create a lot of the blacks we see today. And apparently according to you that carries on today, at an even higher level with white hillbillies buying your women.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ho or not, you pay for a woman, at least with the ho you pay upfront ya di nig?
> hillbillies? Where the fuck do you live? LOL
> 
> Where I come from, there is no hillbillies or country ass n*ggas like yourself. We got pussy ass crackas and jewboys primarily, and hoodrats and homo oreos.
> 
> I just don't buy your line though. I just don't see white women going with black guys that much where I am at. I mean, some vote Obama and all, but they don't hang around black guys mostly unless they are oreos or homos(usually both). *At my university the white girls that hung around black athletes were considered damaged goods*.
> 
> It is funny, your initial claims are that white women aren't the pinnacle of beauty, black women are. But all you seem to be talking about is bragging how you bagged white women(which you guys view as trophies), and how big of whores black women are.
> 
> In this effort to piss me off(for some reason you think I care who you sleep with, I don't). You are just confirming that white women are the pinnacle as far as looks go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I  PO'd you pretty good. You asked about white women.  Where did I ever say I "bagged" them? Thats a disgusting term.  If me sleeping with white women make you so mad that you consider them damaged goods I can understand that. It shows exactly how much it bothers you. Yes there are Black women that are hoes just like there are a bunch of white women that are hoes. Yes I said Black women were the pinnacle of beauty. Why does that get your panties in a bunch? The OP says they aren't attractive. Too me thats funny considering the history of Black women and white men.  You hill billies cant get them unless you pay for them or rape them which you have done aplenty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't bother me. The only thing is you are calling me a hillbilly, when I am from los angeles, and said I don't know any hillbillies, and I went to college in another major american city, no hillbillies there. In fact, in the parts of the country where I am and was, there were very few blacks, thankfully(Mostly Whites, Asians, Latinos). So all these assumptions you make about hillbillies, black whores, and blacks sleeping with hillbilly women are things I couldn't speak to. I will have to take your word on them.
> 
> No one is mad at the girls, it is the way it is, people live their life and make their own choices on who they sleep with. But you aren't speaking well to your point about black women being the pinnacle of beauty by mostly talking of them as whores that are bought and sold on the reg and all the white women you boned. It seems you are saying the opposite.
Click to expand...


Dude I know you turned bright pink when I mentioned the white women I had slept with in answer to someones statement or question. You lie when you say it doesnt bother you but turn around and call white women damaged goods for sleeping with Black men? You can pretend to the board it doesn't bother you but practically everyone knows the truth.   It will be ok little guy.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I  PO'd you pretty good. You asked about white women.  Where did I ever say I "bagged" them? Thats a disgusting term.  If me sleeping with white women make you so mad that you consider them damaged goods I can understand that. It shows exactly how much it bothers you. Yes there are Black women that are hoes just like there are a bunch of white women that are hoes. Yes I said Black women were the pinnacle of beauty. Why does that get your panties in a bunch? The OP says they aren't attractive. Too me thats funny considering the history of Black women and white men.  You hill billies cant get them unless you pay for them or rape them which you have done aplenty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't bother me. The only thing is you are calling me a hillbilly, when I am from los angeles, and said I don't know any hillbillies, and I went to college in another major american city, no hillbillies there. In fact, in the parts of the country where I am and was, there were very few blacks, thankfully(Mostly Whites, Asians, Latinos). So all these assumptions you make about hillbillies, black whores, and blacks sleeping with hillbilly women are things I couldn't speak to. I will have to take your word on them.
> 
> No one is mad at the girls, it is the way it is, people live their life and make their own choices on who they sleep with. But you aren't speaking well to your point about black women being the pinnacle of beauty by mostly talking of them as whores that are bought and sold on the reg and all the white women you boned. It seems you are saying the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I know you turned bright pink when I mentioned the white women I had slept with in answer to someones statement or question. You lie when you say it doesnt bother you but turn around and call white women damaged goods for sleeping with Black men? You can pretend to the board it doesn't bother you but practically everyone knows the truth.   It will be ok little guy.
Click to expand...


I turned pink? Wouldn't it be red? I am not pink, lol. 

But why should I be mad over damaged goods? Why should it make me mad you want to have sex with white women and place value in it? It only makes sense, since you view them as the pinnacle of beauty. Whether a guy is black, asian, latino, arab etc, it doesn't bother me. They are just following biological urges

But why do you keep talking about White women if they aren't the pinnacle of beauty?


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> This man has science, you just have conjecture. I am going with the Asian scientist on this one until you do a study of your own.
> 
> And *the only real history between black women and white men is white slavemasters knocking them up and create a lot of the blacks we see today*. And apparently according to you that carries on today, at an even higher level with white hillbillies buying your women.



So what I get from this is you disagree and agree with the OP at the same time?  Personally i would not be able to have sex with someone I am not attracted to. The very fact that white men had to resort to rape or paying for it from a hooker to get some makes your hill billy argument weak. Face it. You love Black women.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This man has science, you just have conjecture. I am going with the Asian scientist on this one until you do a study of your own.
> 
> And *the only real history between black women and white men is white slavemasters knocking them up and create a lot of the blacks we see today*. And apparently according to you that carries on today, at an even higher level with white hillbillies buying your women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I get from this is you disagree and agree with the OP at the same time?  Personally i would not be able to have sex with someone I am not attracted to. The very fact that white men had to resort to rape or paying for it from a hooker to get some makes your hill billy argument weak. Face it. You love Black women.
Click to expand...


No, I agree with the OP, Whites and Asians are the most attractive. Just because slavemasters were having sex with their property, doesn't mean they viewed their property as the pinnacle of beauty, they just viewed it as a convenient hit and quit with no consequences. 

Most whites aren't related to slavemasters. Something like 1-2% of White Americans had family that owned slaves. I am in that 98%. And most whites aren't hillbillies. Where are these hillbillies buying black whores in mass? Where are you from?


----------



## Unkotare

You are both complete racist morons. You deserve each other.


----------



## Meathead

East Asian women are very attractive. There seems to be some sort of correlation between the  attractiveness of races and their intellagence.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> East Asian women are very attractive. There seems to be some sort of correlation between the  attractiveness of races and their intellagence [sic].







You must look like ten miles of bad road.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Asian women are very attractive. There seems to be some sort of correlation between the  attractiveness of races and their intellagence [sic].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must look like ten miles of bad road.
Click to expand...

Have no idea what that means, but don't give a rat's ass. I was not raised in a politically correct environment nor had the doubtful assistance of US public education, so I can confidently speak for myself. Blacks are by far the least intelligent and attractive variety of the human species. I would certainly not call them sub-human, but they have, with few exceptions, little attraction for me.

Of course this means nothing. It is my view and my view alone, and if you don't like it you are welcome to whine about it or kiss my ass.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't bother me. The only thing is you are calling me a hillbilly, when I am from los angeles, and said I don't know any hillbillies, and I went to college in another major american city, no hillbillies there. In fact, in the parts of the country where I am and was, there were very few blacks, thankfully(Mostly Whites, Asians, Latinos). So all these assumptions you make about hillbillies, black whores, and blacks sleeping with hillbilly women are things I couldn't speak to. I will have to take your word on them.
> 
> No one is mad at the girls, it is the way it is, people live their life and make their own choices on who they sleep with. But you aren't speaking well to your point about black women being the pinnacle of beauty by mostly talking of them as whores that are bought and sold on the reg and all the white women you boned. It seems you are saying the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I know you turned bright pink when I mentioned the white women I had slept with in answer to someones statement or question. You lie when you say it doesnt bother you but turn around and call white women damaged goods for sleeping with Black men? You can pretend to the board it doesn't bother you but practically everyone knows the truth.   It will be ok little guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I turned pink? Wouldn't it be red? I am not pink, lol.
> 
> But why should I be mad over damaged goods? Why should it make me mad you want to have sex with white women and place value in it? It only makes sense, since you view them as the pinnacle of beauty. Whether a guy is black, asian, latino, arab etc, it doesn't bother me. They are just following biological urges
> 
> But why do you keep talking about White women if they aren't the pinnacle of beauty?
Click to expand...


I keep bringing white women up because you do. They give it willingly while you guys had to rape and pay for it.  I know from experience it bothers you. Again please explain your stance on how a white woman is damaged goods for sleeping with a Black man?  I'll be waiting for your explanation.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This man has science, you just have conjecture. I am going with the Asian scientist on this one until you do a study of your own.
> 
> And *the only real history between black women and white men is white slavemasters knocking them up and create a lot of the blacks we see today*. And apparently according to you that carries on today, at an even higher level with white hillbillies buying your women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what I get from this is you disagree and agree with the OP at the same time?  Personally i would not be able to have sex with someone I am not attracted to. The very fact that white men had to resort to rape or paying for it from a hooker to get some makes your hill billy argument weak. Face it. You love Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I agree with the OP, Whites and Asians are the most attractive. Just because slavemasters were having sex with their property, doesn't mean they viewed their property as the pinnacle of beauty, they just viewed it as a convenient hit and quit with no consequences.
> 
> Most whites aren't related to slavemasters. Something like 1-2% of White Americans had family that owned slaves. I am in that 98%. And most whites aren't hillbillies. Where are these hillbillies buying black whores in mass? Where are you from?
Click to expand...


You dont agree. You already contradicted yourself. History has shown and todays documented evidence shows that white men love Black women. Again how can you have sex with someone you are not attracted to?  Are you saying white men are just savage animals?


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I know you turned bright pink when I mentioned the white women I had slept with in answer to someones statement or question. You lie when you say it doesnt bother you but turn around and call white women damaged goods for sleeping with Black men? You can pretend to the board it doesn't bother you but practically everyone knows the truth.   It will be ok little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned pink? Wouldn't it be red? I am not pink, lol.
> 
> But why should I be mad over damaged goods? Why should it make me mad you want to have sex with white women and place value in it? It only makes sense, since you view them as the pinnacle of beauty. Whether a guy is black, asian, latino, arab etc, it doesn't bother me. They are just following biological urges
> 
> But why do you keep talking about White women if they aren't the pinnacle of beauty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep bringing white women up because you do. They give it willingly while you guys had to rape and pay for it.  I know from experience it bothers you. Again please explain your stance on how a white woman is damaged goods for sleeping with a Black man?  I'll be waiting for your explanation.
Click to expand...

You can't stop talking about dem, where da whitw wimminz at? lol


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> East Asian women are very attractive. There seems to be some sort of correlation between the  attractiveness of races and their intellagence [sic].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must look like ten miles of bad road.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have no idea what that means, but don't give a rat's ass. I was not raised in a politically correct environment nor had the doubtful assistance of US public education, so I can confidently speak for myself. Blacks are by far the least intelligent and attractive variety of the human species.
Click to expand...




You're entitled to your stupid _opinion_, ugly.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> History has shown and todays documented evidence shows that white men love Black women.




What history has shown is that, with statistically few exceptions, men love women and vice versa. Why don't you two fucking idiots just leave it at that?


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what I get from this is you disagree and agree with the OP at the same time?  Personally i would not be able to have sex with someone I am not attracted to. The very fact that white men had to resort to rape or paying for it from a hooker to get some makes your hill billy argument weak. Face it. You love Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with the OP, Whites and Asians are the most attractive. Just because slavemasters were having sex with their property, doesn't mean they viewed their property as the pinnacle of beauty, they just viewed it as a convenient hit and quit with no consequences.
> 
> Most whites aren't related to slavemasters. Something like 1-2% of White Americans had family that owned slaves. I am in that 98%. And most whites aren't hillbillies. Where are these hillbillies buying black whores in mass? Where are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont agree. You already contradicted yourself. History has shown and todays documented evidence shows that white men love Black women. Again how can you have sex with someone you are not attracted to?  Are you saying white men are just savage animals?
Click to expand...

I don't see how a small percentage of whites having sex with their property translates to Whites the world over being attracted to black women the most.

Just because you have sex with them, doesn't mean you love them, or think they are the most attractive. Don't see how you could see a small percentage of whites(less than 1% considering the global white population) having sex wit black women means they thought they were the most attractive or we do. Having sex with captured slaves regardless of race has been a human tradition, it has nothing to do with race.

The OP is right, and he has science backing him up. You have nothing.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must look like ten miles of bad road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea what that means, but don't give a rat's ass. I was not raised in a politically correct environment nor had the doubtful assistance of US public education, so I can confidently speak for myself. Blacks are by far the least intelligent and attractive variety of the human species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your stupid _opinion_, ugly.
Click to expand...

As I said, I don't give a rat's ass about your opinion as you don't give about mine. Unless you're demanding that my opinion is wrong, what's the point?


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea what that means, but don't give a rat's ass. I was not raised in a politically correct environment nor had the doubtful assistance of US public education, so I can confidently speak for myself. Blacks are by far the least intelligent and attractive variety of the human species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your stupid _opinion_, ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, I don't give a rat's ass about your opinion as you don't give about mine. Unless you're demanding that my opinion is wrong, what's the point?
Click to expand...



The point is that you are presenting yourself here as one fugly SOB.


----------



## Pickle

Most mudsharks are trasy, fat, dirty, welfare queens


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with the OP, Whites and Asians are the most attractive. Just because slavemasters were having sex with their property, doesn't mean they viewed their property as the pinnacle of beauty, they just viewed it as a convenient hit and quit with no consequences.
> 
> Most whites aren't related to slavemasters. Something like 1-2% of White Americans had family that owned slaves. I am in that 98%. And most whites aren't hillbillies. Where are these hillbillies buying black whores in mass? Where are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont agree. You already contradicted yourself. History has shown and todays documented evidence shows that white men love Black women. Again how can you have sex with someone you are not attracted to?  Are you saying white men are just savage animals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how a small percentage of whites having sex with their property translates to Whites the world over being attracted to black women the most.
> 
> Just because you have sex with them, doesn't mean you love them, or think they are the most attractive. Don't see how you could see a small percentage of whites(less than 1% considering the global white population) having sex wit black women means they thought they were the most attractive or we do. Having sex with captured slaves regardless of race has been a human tradition, it has nothing to do with race.
> 
> The OP is right, and he has science backing him up. You have nothing.
Click to expand...


I know you don't see. Thats pretty apparent. The question is why are you basically saying that white men are savages that rut with anything?  i have standards and intelligence. If a woman is not nice looking no way am I going to be attracted to her. Those slave masters had wives did they not? Why not have sex with their wives? The only rational explanation is that they were animals or desperately attracted to Black women. Which option do you choose?


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I turned pink? Wouldn't it be red? I am not pink, lol.
> 
> But why should I be mad over damaged goods? Why should it make me mad you want to have sex with white women and place value in it? It only makes sense, since you view them as the pinnacle of beauty. Whether a guy is black, asian, latino, arab etc, it doesn't bother me. They are just following biological urges
> 
> But why do you keep talking about White women if they aren't the pinnacle of beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep bringing white women up because you do. They give it willingly while you guys had to rape and pay for it.  I know from experience it bothers you. Again please explain your stance on how a white woman is damaged goods for sleeping with a Black man?  I'll be waiting for your explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't stop talking about dem, where da whitw wimminz at? lol
Click to expand...


I see you are avoiding the question. You might as well answer it now or admit you lied. Again please explain your stance on how a white woman is damaged goods for sleeping with a Black man?


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your stupid _opinion_, ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I don't give a rat's ass about your opinion as you don't give about mine. Unless you're demanding that my opinion is wrong, what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that you are presenting yourself here as one fugly SOB.
Click to expand...

That has exactly the value of a rat's ass. I am not going to quibble about something so insignificant.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont agree. You already contradicted yourself. History has shown and todays documented evidence shows that white men love Black women. Again how can you have sex with someone you are not attracted to?  Are you saying white men are just savage animals?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how a small percentage of whites having sex with their property translates to Whites the world over being attracted to black women the most.
> 
> Just because you have sex with them, doesn't mean you love them, or think they are the most attractive. Don't see how you could see a small percentage of whites(less than 1% considering the global white population) having sex wit black women means they thought they were the most attractive or we do. Having sex with captured slaves regardless of race has been a human tradition, it has nothing to do with race.
> 
> The OP is right, and he has science backing him up. You have nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't see. Thats pretty apparent. The question is why are you basically saying that white men are savages that rut with anything?  i have standards and intelligence. If a woman is not nice looking no way am I going to be attracted to her. Those slave masters had wives did they not? Why not have sex with their wives? The only rational explanation is that they were animals or desperately attracted to Black women. Which option do you choose?
Click to expand...

Most Whites didn't own slaves, the logic doesn't apply. 

I don't think a white man is a savage for having sex with black women. 

Why do you hate your women so much?


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how a small percentage of whites having sex with their property translates to Whites the world over being attracted to black women the most.
> 
> Just because you have sex with them, doesn't mean you love them, or think they are the most attractive. Don't see how you could see a small percentage of whites(less than 1% considering the global white population) having sex wit black women means they thought they were the most attractive or we do. Having sex with captured slaves regardless of race has been a human tradition, it has nothing to do with race.
> 
> The OP is right, and he has science backing him up. You have nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't see. Thats pretty apparent. The question is why are you basically saying that white men are savages that rut with anything?  i have standards and intelligence. If a woman is not nice looking no way am I going to be attracted to her. Those slave masters had wives did they not? Why not have sex with their wives? The only rational explanation is that they were animals or desperately attracted to Black women. Which option do you choose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Whites didn't own slaves, the logic doesn't apply.
> 
> I don't think a white man is a savage for having sex with black women.
> 
> Why do you hate your women so much?
Click to expand...


It does apply. Ownership did not stop other whites from raping Black women. You either think white men are savage animals or you admit they are attracted to Black women so much they would rape them during slavery or pay for Black women today. You are caught in your own trap dumbass.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't see. Thats pretty apparent. The question is why are you basically saying that white men are savages that rut with anything?  i have standards and intelligence. If a woman is not nice looking no way am I going to be attracted to her. Those slave masters had wives did they not? Why not have sex with their wives? The only rational explanation is that they were animals or desperately attracted to Black women. Which option do you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> Most Whites didn't own slaves, the logic doesn't apply.
> 
> I don't think a white man is a savage for having sex with black women.
> 
> Why do you hate your women so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does apply. Ownership did not stop other whites from raping Black women. You either think white men are savage animals or you admit they are attracted to Black women so much they would rape them during slavery or pay for Black women today. You are caught in your own trap dumbass.
Click to expand...


What? LOL

Either we are all rapists or we think black women are the most attractive?

Interesting...


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't see. Thats pretty apparent. The question is why are you basically saying that white men are savages that rut with anything?  i have standards and intelligence. If a woman is not nice looking no way am I going to be attracted to her. Those slave masters had wives did they not? Why not have sex with their wives? The only rational explanation is that they were animals or desperately attracted to Black women. Which option do you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> Most Whites didn't own slaves, the logic doesn't apply.
> 
> I don't think a white man is a savage for having sex with black women.
> 
> Why do you hate your women so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does apply. Ownership did not stop other whites from raping Black women. You either think white men are savage animals or you admit they are attracted to Black women so much they would rape them during slavery or pay for Black women today. You are caught in your own trap dumbass.
Click to expand...

Most men if they were if drunk enough would take advantage of women they literally owned, no matter how  unattractive they might be. Jefferson, of course, had his late wife's half sister who was obviously half black.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Whites didn't own slaves, the logic doesn't apply.
> 
> I don't think a white man is a savage for having sex with black women.
> 
> Why do you hate your women so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does apply. Ownership did not stop other whites from raping Black women. You either think white men are savage animals or you admit they are attracted to Black women so much they would rape them during slavery or pay for Black women today. You are caught in your own trap dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? LOL
> 
> Either we are all rapists or we think black women are the most attractive?
> 
> Interesting...
Click to expand...


Yes it is an interesting dilemma you find yourself in isn't it? Now answer my other question. If you are not bothered by me being able to have sex with a white woman whenever I please why would you say they are "damaged goods" for sleeping with a Black man?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Whites didn't own slaves, the logic doesn't apply.
> 
> I don't think a white man is a savage for having sex with black women.
> 
> Why do you hate your women so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does apply. Ownership did not stop other whites from raping Black women. You either think white men are savage animals or you admit they are attracted to Black women so much they would rape them during slavery or pay for Black women today. You are caught in your own trap dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most men if they were if drunk enough would take advantage of women they literally owned, no matter how  unattractive they might be. Jefferson, of course, had his late wife's half sister who was obviously half black.
Click to expand...


Do you mean must white men?  i wouldn't touch an unattractive woman with your dick especially if I had a wife at home. I also would not spend money on an unattractive women. From this I get you are also admitting white men are mostly savages?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does apply. Ownership did not stop other whites from raping Black women. You either think white men are savage animals or you admit they are attracted to Black women so much they would rape them during slavery or pay for Black women today. You are caught in your own trap dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? LOL
> 
> Either we are all rapists or we think black women are the most attractive?
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is an interesting dilemma you find yourself in isn't it? Now answer my other question. If you are not bothered by me being able to have sex with a white woman whenever I please why would you say they are "damaged goods" for sleeping with a Black man?
Click to expand...

Sure, Trayvon had his selection high school girls and chose the lovely Rachel...? God, the most unattractive cow I've ever seen!


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does apply. Ownership did not stop other whites from raping Black women. You either think white men are savage animals or you admit they are attracted to Black women so much they would rape them during slavery or pay for Black women today. You are caught in your own trap dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? LOL
> 
> Either we are all rapists or we think black women are the most attractive?
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is an interesting dilemma you find yourself in isn't it? Now answer my other question. If you are not bothered by me being able to have sex with a white woman whenever I please why would you say they are "damaged goods" for sleeping with a Black man?
Click to expand...


Very interesting dilemma...


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? LOL
> 
> Either we are all rapists or we think black women are the most attractive?
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is an interesting dilemma you find yourself in isn't it? Now answer my other question. If you are not bothered by me being able to have sex with a white woman whenever I please why would you say they are "damaged goods" for sleeping with a Black man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Trayvon had his selection high school girls and chose the lovely Rachel...? God, the most unattractive cow I've ever seen!
Click to expand...


Lookup deflecting in the dictionary. You will find your avatar in the definition.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is an interesting dilemma you find yourself in isn't it? Now answer my other question. If you are not bothered by me being able to have sex with a white woman whenever I please why would you say they are "damaged goods" for sleeping with a Black man?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Trayvon had his selection high school girls and chose the lovely Rachel...? God, the most unattractive cow I've ever seen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookup deflecting in the dictionary. You will find your avatar in the definition.
Click to expand...

Maybe, but she sure as hell looked black to me. Seriously ugly btw.


----------



## Iceman

No one has yet to debunk the renowned scientist. It looks like his work stands!


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? LOL
> 
> Either we are all rapists or we think black women are the most attractive?
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is an interesting dilemma you find yourself in isn't it? Now answer my other question. If you are not bothered by me being able to have sex with a white woman whenever I please why would you say they are "damaged goods" for sleeping with a Black man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very interesting dilemma...
Click to expand...


While you attempt to figure out how you got yourself in this bind, let me sum it up for you. History shows us that white men have basically always worshipped Black women. If you were not attracted to Black women the African American population would be more than 75% sub-saharan DNA. Also Black prostitutes clientele would not be predominantly white guys. When what you say belies your actions then we know there are some mental issues you need to work out.


----------



## Iceman

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Trayvon had his selection high school girls and chose the lovely Rachel...? God, the most unattractive cow I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookup deflecting in the dictionary. You will find your avatar in the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but she sure as hell looked black to me. Seriously ugly btw.
Click to expand...


She as pure a negroid you can get as well. Interesting how they always cite women with more white blood than black blood as their "beautiful nubian queens" lol. Our genes salvaged their looks it looks like, lol.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is an interesting dilemma you find yourself in isn't it? Now answer my other question. If you are not bothered by me being able to have sex with a white woman whenever I please why would you say they are "damaged goods" for sleeping with a Black man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting dilemma...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you attempt to figure out how you got yourself in this bind, let me sum it up for you. History shows us that white men have basically always worshipped Black women. If you were not attracted to Black women the African American population would be more than 75% sub-saharan DNA. Also Black prostitutes clientele would not be predominantly white guys. When what you say belies your actions then we know there are some mental issues you need to work out.
Click to expand...


Interesting...

Didn't we kill 100 million of your people on the slave ships as well? If you are such a race of beautiful kings and queens, how do you coincide that with us supposedly genociding, raping and owning your people for hundreds of years?

What is the factual basis for black supremacy promoted by NOI?


----------



## Pickle

In general, white males aren't attracted to black women. 

White men seeking hookers just want to get off. They care mostly about cost. Obviously they don't care too much about the girl cause they are using a hooker. 

Lots of black hookers are available (percentage of black hookers is greater than percent in overall population). Their cost is low.


----------



## Iceman

Pickle said:


> In general, white males aren't attracted to black women.
> 
> White men seeking hookers just want to get off. They care mostly about cost. Obviously they don't care too much about the girl cause they are using a hooker.
> 
> Lots of black hookers are available (percentage of black hookers is greater than percent in overall population). Their cost is low.



And that's why asclepias prefers the white women. He thinks black women are whores used and abused by white men.


----------



## jazzwatch

Black women are not attractive except to their own kind. They are overweight greasy wear clothes made for anorexic females don't bathe are loud obnoxious and extremely violent. They are best served finding a more habitable environment, the jungle.


----------



## Unkotare

jazzwatch said:


> Black women are not attractive except to their own kind. They are overweight greasy wear clothes made for anorexic females don't bathe are loud obnoxious and extremely violent. They are best served finding a more habitable environment, the jungle.







If you wanted everyone to know you're a cowardly idiot you could have just said so.


----------



## Bill Angel

jazzwatch said:


> Black women are not attractive except to their own kind. They are overweight greasy wear clothes made for anorexic females don't bathe are loud obnoxious and extremely violent. They are best served finding a more habitable environment, the jungle.



 I would disagree with that assessment. I would offer as my evidence a set of images that I made at an outdoor community event promoting women's urban fashions:
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjwdTHWH


----------



## BDBoop

Bill Angel said:


> jazzwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women are not attractive except to their own kind. They are overweight greasy wear clothes made for anorexic females don't bathe are loud obnoxious and extremely violent. They are best served finding a more habitable environment, the jungle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with that assessment. I would offer as my evidence a set of images that I made at an outdoor community event promoting women's urban fashions:
> "2nd Annual Day of Fashion" event in Mt Vernon, Baltimore - a set on Flickr
Click to expand...


I have seen black women who were exquisite from head-to-toe. The obvious care that was taken to achieve perfection boggled my mind. I mean seriously - you cannot SERIOUSLY expect me to believe that these women are not exquisite by virtue of race??

Bitch, please.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm just gob-smacked. Did you never see Diana Ross? Whitney Houston? Halle Berry??

Geezus, people.


----------



## Tank

Ever seen Halle Berry's mom?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Ever seen Halle Berry's mom?



Yes. She prefered Black men.


----------



## BDBoop

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen Halle Berry's mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. She prefered Black men.
Click to expand...


Exactly. And the most beautiful babies in the world?

Yes, that's right. Biracial.

Ain't nothing more beautiful than a blue- or green-eyed black baby.


----------



## Tank

BDBoop said:


> Ain't nothing more beautiful than a blue- or green-eyed black baby.


If they have blue or green eyes, they are not a black baby


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen Halle Berry's mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. She prefered Black men.
Click to expand...

Not Halle:


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen Halle Berry's mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. She prefered Black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Halle:
Click to expand...


She'll be back. They always come back.


----------



## Tank

Once they go black, we won't take them back


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Once they go black, we won't take them back



Yeah I know.  I heard you guys get really upset about the fit being compromised.


----------



## Tank

Blacks guys need big dicks, because black women have big pussies


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Blacks guys need big dicks, because black women have big pussies


So that means white guys have little dicks? Is that why white women cant get enough?


----------



## Tank

I don't pay so much attention to guys dicks, I just know that black women have really big pussies


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> I don't pay so much attention to guys dicks, I just know that black women have really big pussies



I think its just that you have a little dick.  BTW how would you how big they are? I thought you were not attracted to Black women?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Tank said:


> I don't pay so much attention to guys dicks, I just know that black women have really big pussies



Spiderman agrees with you.


----------



## Asclepias

Rat in the Hat said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay so much attention to guys dicks, I just know that black women have really big pussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman agrees with you.
Click to expand...


Definite proof Spider Man is white. A crack in the cement looks like the Grand Canyon to an ant. Careful. Your inferiority complex is showing little guy.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay so much attention to guys dicks, I just know that black women have really big pussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its just that you have a little dick.  BTW how would you how big they are? I thought you were not attracted to Black women?
Click to expand...

I was drunk


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't pay so much attention to guys dicks, I just know that black women have really big pussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its just that you have a little dick.  BTW how would you how big they are? I thought you were not attracted to Black women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was drunk
Click to expand...


I heard drinking lessens the shame of having a little dick. Is that true?


----------



## Unkotare

Tank said:


> black women have big pussies




They have you?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> I don't pay so much attention to guys dicks, I just know that black women have really big pussies



You had to try more than 100 to come up with that theory.


----------



## Tank

Me and alot of other guys have found out for ourselfs, but their is alot of articles about black women having huge pussies.

Check it out:
black women have larger vaginas - Google Search


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Me and alot of other guys have found out for ourselfs, but their is alot of articles about black women having huge pussies.
> 
> Check it out:
> black women have larger vaginas - Google Search



I bet all those articles are written by guys with little dicks. How did you even know the existence of such things.   I notice no difference in any of the different ethnicities when it comes to that.


----------



## Tank

On average blacks are by far the largest race of women on the planet, why wouldn't they have the largest pussies?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> On average blacks are by far the largest race of women on the planet, why wouldn't they have the largest pussies?



Because thats not what determines vagina size? You hill billies are very illiterate and superstitious. So thats why white boys have an inferiority complex.  You guys actually look this stuff up on the internet.


----------



## Tank

You're always bragging about being with so many different kinds of women, but all you seem to know about is dick sizes


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> You're always bragging about being with so many different kinds of women, but all you seem to know about is dick sizes



You brought up how big my dick was. I just wondered why. Its not bragging when its informative. I know from experience there is no difference in size due to ethnicity.


----------



## Tank

I said, if any guy is going to fuck a black woman, they are going to need a big dick.

No more dick talk DL negro


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> I said, if any guy is going to fuck a black woman, they are going to need a big dick.
> 
> No more dick talk DL negro



So you admit you started the dick talk? I simply said if that is even a question in your mind you must be anxious due to having a little dick. Would that be correct?


----------



## Unkotare

I believe that statistically the Dutch are the tallest women in the world.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and alot of other guys have found out for ourselfs, but their is alot of articles about black women having huge pussies.
> 
> Check it out:
> black women have larger vaginas - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet all those articles are written by guys with little dicks. How did you even know the existence of such things.   I notice no difference in any of the different ethnicities when it comes to that.
Click to expand...


Of course not, because there is no scientific proof of such. Just another urban legend that fools believe in.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Tamera Mowry Is Not Alone*

January 15, 2014 by Michelle Malkin







This made my heart ache and my blood pressure spike: Actress Tamera Mowry, who is black, wept in an interview with Oprah Winfrey over the vile bigotry she has encountered because of her marriage to Fox News reporter Adam Housley, who is white. Misogynist haters called Mowry a sellout and a white mans whore. International news outlets labeled the Internet epithets she endured horrific and shocking.

Horrific? Yes. Shocking? Not at all. What Mowry experienced is just a small taste of what the intolerance mob dishes out against people of color who love, think and live the wrong way. Ive grown so used to it that I often forget how hurtful it can be. Mowrys candor was moving and admirable. Its also a valuable teachable moment about how dehumanizing it can be to work in the public eye. Have we really sunk to this?

...

Howard Universitys Afro-American Studies Chair Russell Adams accused Thomas of racism against all blacks for falling in love with someone outside his race. His marrying a white woman is a sign of his rejection of the black community, Adams told The Washington Post. Great justices have had community roots that served as a basis for understanding the Constitution. Clarences lack of a sense of community makes his nomination troubling.

California state Senate Democrat Diane Watson taunted former University of California regent Ward Connerly after a public hearing, spitting: Hes married a white woman. He wants to be white. He wants a colorless society. He has no ethnic pride. He doesnt want to be black.

...

Tamera Mowry Is Not Alone | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## JamesBond

Bullshit. For me, for example, Brazilian girls with good part of the black color are most attractive. Again, I am pure white.


----------



## American_Jihad

JamesBond said:


> *Bullshit. For me*, for example, Brazilian girls with good part of the black color are most attractive. Again, I am pure white.





 There ya go, and welcome aboard lily white...


----------



## malikc6

I have a black girlfriend and I don't find her unattractive at all, but to be honest, she is one of the few I would be with. Most black girls in my experience are loud and ghetto like. I have a lot of females like that in my family. My grandmas, my mom, and a few of my cousins are the exceptions. Everyone else acts a totally different way. 

I think it's mostly culture. A lot of men think that girls from the western culture aren't worth marrying anymore regardless of their race. If you are into the new American culture, they don't want you at all and go around the world to find a girl that they like.


----------



## JamesBond

American_Jihad said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bullshit. For me*, for example, Brazilian girls with good part of the black color are most attractive. Again, I am pure white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go, and welcome aboard lily white...
Click to expand...


aim higher, shitter  I am not lily white, I am snow white, remember it.


----------



## JamesBond

malikc6 said:


> I have a black girlfriend and I don't find her unattractive at all, but to be honest, she is one of the few I would be with. Most black girls in my experience are loud and ghetto like.



Its culture, not the skin color.


----------



## Zagg

RetiredGySgt said:


> What a moron. He obviously hasn't seen many black women.



You seem to have missed the fact that this was an empirical study of perception of attractiveness across cultures.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Mod Edited: Nudity/Exposed Nipples*
Pic not part of article... 
*...*

*Black Woman, White Movement: Why Black Women are Leaving the Feminist Movement*
Posted:  11/15/2015
Lindsay Hoffman


_In this space, I continue to publish blogs from University of Delaware students as part of my Blog Blog Project. What follows is a blog from UD Senior, *Georgina Class-Peters*, who is majoring in Political Science and International Relations. Here, she examines the conflict between Black and White women in the women's movement._

The Women's Liberation movement fought to bring hardships of womanhood to light; from suffrage rights to income inequalities, the movement has, and is, continually addressing issues that inhibit women to live a fully free life. However, fragmentation within the women's movement, specifically between Black and White women, has contributed to the rapid decline of the movement and hindered the effectiveness of a shared collective identity. According to Black Feminist scholar Barbara Smith, the Black Feminist movement focused on reproductive issues, equality in healthcare prevention of sexual harassment, and other pertinent issues. Unlike the White feminists, Black feminists are actively fighting against structural and institutional racism.

African-American women who initially joined the movement soon left because the master frames used highlighted the white experience. Though the Feminist movement is making a considerable effort in advocating for women, movement participants seem to use a colorblind approach when dealing with the issues of Black women. As we've discussed in class this fall, racial color-blindness is a sociological term for the disregard of racial characteristics when selecting which individuals will participate in some activity or receive some service. However, colorblindness ignores and in some way invalidates the experience of people. As a result of colorblindness, Black women felt excluded for the Women's Liberation Movement and quickly sought out other movements to join. Women who joined the Black Liberation Movement maintained active roles in the movement. Most women who participated in the movement were volunteers who stayed in the background cooking meals, raising funds and handling logistics to show their commitment to the cause. Their participation in these endeavors legitimized their investment in the movement and solidified their participation.

Racial tensions in the Women's Liberation Movement left a small window of opportunity for African-American women to advocate for their liberation and, although the Women's movement focused on issues affecting all women, it noticeably left out issues unique to Black women. On one hand, black feminists argue that the intersectionality of sexism, class oppression, and racism make the experience of Black Women inherently different. Yet the traditional feminist movement strives to eradicate sexism and class oppression, often at the cost of ignoring race as an inhibitor.

...

Black Woman, White Movement: Why Black Women Are Leaving The Feminist Movement


----------



## Iron Head

Spot on! While there are MANY fine, fuckworthy black chicks out there, by and large they are not nearly as fuckworthy as a group than are other groups, like whites, Hispanics, and chinks. I know that sounds "bad", but it is just the truth.  Believe me, no matter what thoughts may be in my head, my dick only has one thing on its mind. It sure as held not going to get distracted by skin color.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Black Actress Accused of Blackface for Being the Wrong Shade of Black*
March 3, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






  I love this new intersectional utopia of love and tolerance for all people. Unless you're the wrong skin color. Or the wrong shade of the right skin color. Or the wrong tint of the wrong shade of... oh hell.

Complaining about casting white actors as mythological deities in Gods of Egypt is so over. Now the insane politically correct intersectional left is angry, furiously angry, that a black actress playing a black character is the wrong shade of black.

Zoe Saldana, who is part Haitian, Dominican and some other stuff, and identifies as a black woman, is being attacked for not being black enough to play Nina Simone.

...

  So now the task ahead is to assemble a Colorism which perfectly categorizes all black people by their exact shade and dispenses affirmative action based on the paper bag test. And then maybe we can start handing out DNA tests to check the real amount of blackness.

Then we can all move to Mars and nuke the planet from orbit.

Black Actress Accused of Blackface for Being the Wrong Shade of Black


----------



## The Great Goose

He seems to fancy black men.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive



Wont waste my time reading that crap but I believe that people can be brainwashed into believing that ugly is good-looking if they keep being told over and over again that it is good-looking...

The Black woman is the most beautiful of women in my book.

Go Black women! haha


----------



## Mudda

Sisters need to put the food down.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Mudda said:


> Sisters need to put the food down.



Mad cause boney Jenny can't get you going? LOL


----------



## Mudda

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sisters need to put the food down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad cause boney Jenny can't get you going? LOL
Click to expand...

At least you don't dispute that the sisters need to go easy on the food.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Mudda said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sisters need to put the food down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad cause boney Jenny can't get you going? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you don't dispute that the sisters need to go easy on the food.
Click to expand...


Wrong again, nimrod.

I said that the most beautiful of women in my book is the Black woman, and you know that that is the truth.  Otherwise White women wouldn't be getting ass implants to look Black. HAHA


----------



## UFO

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive



  Of course negro women are less attractive.  Don't believe it?  I have a couple threads around here to suggest to you.  If you DARE read them.  One is, "Is the White species superior?"  The other is, "Negros hate negros.  Why can't I."


----------



## JW Frogen

I can not buy the premise of this thread at all.

My first real love with a  lay was an African American woman.

And all I have to say is:

MOGAMBOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JW Frogen

She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.

White bread that I am.


----------



## Unkotare

JW Frogen said:


> She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.
> 
> White bread that I am.






???????


----------



## ChrisL

Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.  

African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3


----------



## JW Frogen

Unkotare said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.
> 
> White bread that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
Click to expand...



I think you are going to have to be an African American woman to get that.

Still, I was an eager student.

Like Elvis on a fired peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## ChrisL

JW Frogen said:


> She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.
> 
> White bread that I am.



Such as?    You seem eager to share.


----------



## Unkotare

JW Frogen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.
> 
> White bread that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are going to have to be an African American woman to get that........
Click to expand...




I think you should consider sharing less about your personal short comings.


----------



## Mudda

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sisters need to put the food down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad cause boney Jenny can't get you going? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you don't dispute that the sisters need to go easy on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, nimrod.
> 
> I said that the most beautiful of women in my book is the Black woman, and you know that that is the truth.  Otherwise White women wouldn't be getting ass implants to look Black. HAHA
Click to expand...

You like fat with no job. I don't.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.
> 
> White bread that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are going to have to be an African American woman to get that........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should consider sharing less about your personal short comings.
Click to expand...


Not so willing to share after all, I guess.    Bummer.  I was curious as to what the black ladies taught him about sex!


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.
> 
> White bread that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are going to have to be an African American woman to get that........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should consider sharing less about your personal short comings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so willing to share after all, I guess.    Bummer.  I was curious as to what the black ladies taught him about sex!
Click to expand...




The real question is what the hell could he have been uninformed about that he needed to be 'taught' in the first place. I mean, what could he have been meiosis-ing? I guess he just don't got game-ate.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

ChrisL said:


> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3



Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.


----------



## ChrisL

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
Click to expand...


That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Mudda said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sisters need to put the food down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad cause boney Jenny can't get you going? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you don't dispute that the sisters need to go easy on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, nimrod.
> 
> I said that the most beautiful of women in my book is the Black woman, and you know that that is the truth.  Otherwise White women wouldn't be getting ass implants to look Black. HAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You like fat with no job. I don't.
Click to expand...


Just fat butts which the best looking women (#1 Black, #2 non-White Latino) have.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

ChrisL said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.
Click to expand...


Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...


----------



## Unkotare

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
Click to expand...



If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...
Click to expand...


No joke, flat like an ironing board butts are not attractive haha.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Unkotare said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.
Click to expand...


Race-hate slur to you whatever your race is if you meant "baboon" as a racial slur.

Otherwise, no reason to deny, the Black woman is the best looking, by and by.


----------



## ChrisL

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No joke, flat like an ironing board butts are not attractive haha.
Click to expand...


Look friend, you should probably take whatever you can get.  No room for you to be choosy.    Lol.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No joke, flat like an ironing board butts are not attractive haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look friend, you should probably take whatever you can get.  No room for you to be choosy.    Lol.
Click to expand...

Says the voice of experience...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No joke, flat like an ironing board butts are not attractive haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look friend, you should probably take whatever you can get.  No room for you to be choosy.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the voice of experience...
Click to expand...


I have plenty of room to be choosy.  I am good looking and not a nerd.    You on the other hand . . . well, I'll be nice.  Lol.


----------



## Unkotare

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
Click to expand...



If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer


GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race-hate slur to you whatever your race is if you meant "baboon" as a racial slur.......
Click to expand...



Stop being stupid. I meant it as a direct and literal reference to an animal that signals readiness for mating through the engorgement and coloration of its buttocks. Racial slurs are not my thing. If I have something to tell you, I'll tell you. Taking every and any reference to the animal kingdom as a racial slur is illogical and irrational.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No joke, flat like an ironing board butts are not attractive haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look friend, you should probably take whatever you can get.  No room for you to be choosy.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the voice of experience...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of room to be choosy.  I am good looking and not a nerd.    You on the other hand . . . well, I'll be nice.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Tardican...


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

ChrisL said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No joke, flat like an ironing board butts are not attractive haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look friend, you should probably take whatever you can get.  No room for you to be choosy.    Lol.
Click to expand...


LOLOLOLOL No reason to be angry.

It's not all about looks anyway.

As the old song by the Temptations (a Black singing group from the 1960s) goes, "Beauty's only skin deep, yeah yeah yeah."

But as Sir Mix-A-Lot said in his song, Baby Got Back, "I LIKE *BIG* BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE" haha.


----------



## ChrisL

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is opinion of course.  Some guys like em big women.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No joke, flat like an ironing board butts are not attractive haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look friend, you should probably take whatever you can get.  No room for you to be choosy.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL No reason to be angry.
> 
> It's not all about looks anyway.
> 
> As the old song by the Temptations (a Black singing group from the 1960s) goes, "Beauty's only skin deep, yeah yeah yeah."
> 
> But as Sir Mix-A-Lot said in his song, Baby Got Back, "I LIKE *BIG* BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE" haha.
Click to expand...


Why would I be angry?  Lol.  You are just a weirdo!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ma'am Black women are the best looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No joke, flat like an ironing board butts are not attractive haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look friend, you should probably take whatever you can get.  No room for you to be choosy.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the voice of experience...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty of room to be choosy.  I am good looking and not a nerd.    You on the other hand . . . well, I'll be nice.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tardican...
Click to expand...


You should just stop trying so hard to be clever.  It's not working.    Lol.  You are a goon.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Unkotare said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race-hate slur to you whatever your race is if you meant "baboon" as a racial slur.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. I meant it as a direct and literal reference to an animal that signals readiness for mating through the engorgement and coloration of its buttocks. Racial slurs are not my thing. If I have something to tell you, I'll tell you. Taking every and any reference to the animal kingdom as a racial slur is illogical and irrational.
Click to expand...


Whatever...big butts are better so people can quit with the brainwashing games.

Some people say that the Black man and woman is God; I can see what they mean when it comes to the Black woman's looks.


----------



## ChrisL

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race-hate slur to you whatever your race is if you meant "baboon" as a racial slur.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. I meant it as a direct and literal reference to an animal that signals readiness for mating through the engorgement and coloration of its buttocks. Racial slurs are not my thing. If I have something to tell you, I'll tell you. Taking every and any reference to the animal kingdom as a racial slur is illogical and irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever...big butts are better so people can quit with the brainwashing games.
> 
> Some people say that the Black man and woman is God; I can see what they mean when it comes to the Black woman's looks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race-hate slur to you whatever your race is if you meant "baboon" as a racial slur.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. I meant it as a direct and literal reference to an animal that signals readiness for mating through the engorgement and coloration of its buttocks. Racial slurs are not my thing. If I have something to tell you, I'll tell you. Taking every and any reference to the animal kingdom as a racial slur is illogical and irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever...big butts are better so people can quit with the brainwashing games.
> 
> Some people say that the Black man and woman is God; I can see what they mean when it comes to the Black woman's looks.
Click to expand...



How many times are you just going to repeat your personal preference? What exactly are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mudda

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sisters need to put the food down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad cause boney Jenny can't get you going? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you don't dispute that the sisters need to go easy on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, nimrod.
> 
> I said that the most beautiful of women in my book is the Black woman, and you know that that is the truth.  Otherwise White women wouldn't be getting ass implants to look Black. HAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You like fat with no job. I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just fat butts which the best looking women (#1 Black, #2 non-White Latino) have.
Click to expand...

I can get thinner, you can't. That's the difference between us.


----------



## UFO

ChrisL said:


> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3



  Maybe what you say is true.  But I seem to remember that it was American Indians in the southwest or some Polynesians that had the most of a weight problem.  But thanks to government food policies that have more to do with money than people's health, there are very many overweight White people these days.  It has gotten so bad that the Pentagon has even called a national security issue.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

ChrisL said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race-hate slur to you whatever your race is if you meant "baboon" as a racial slur.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. I meant it as a direct and literal reference to an animal that signals readiness for mating through the engorgement and coloration of its buttocks. Racial slurs are not my thing. If I have something to tell you, I'll tell you. Taking every and any reference to the animal kingdom as a racial slur is illogical and irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever...big butts are better so people can quit with the brainwashing games.
> 
> Some people say that the Black man and woman is God; I can see what they mean when it comes to the Black woman's looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You know that that is just an overweight person and that all Black women don't look like that.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Unkotare said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race-hate slur to you whatever your race is if you meant "baboon" as a racial slur.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. I meant it as a direct and literal reference to an animal that signals readiness for mating through the engorgement and coloration of its buttocks. Racial slurs are not my thing. If I have something to tell you, I'll tell you. Taking every and any reference to the animal kingdom as a racial slur is illogical and irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever...big butts are better so people can quit with the brainwashing games.
> 
> Some people say that the Black man and woman is God; I can see what they mean when it comes to the Black woman's looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you just going to repeat your personal preference? What exactly are you hoping to achieve?
Click to expand...


The truth shall be established that the Black woman is the most beautiful of women haha.


----------



## Unkotare

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, big butts are better than small butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a baboon. Humans have varying preferences on the matter. In any case, like what you like and don't worry about what others prefer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race-hate slur to you whatever your race is if you meant "baboon" as a racial slur.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. I meant it as a direct and literal reference to an animal that signals readiness for mating through the engorgement and coloration of its buttocks. Racial slurs are not my thing. If I have something to tell you, I'll tell you. Taking every and any reference to the animal kingdom as a racial slur is illogical and irrational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever...big butts are better so people can quit with the brainwashing games.
> 
> Some people say that the Black man and woman is God; I can see what they mean when it comes to the Black woman's looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you just going to repeat your personal preference? What exactly are you hoping to achieve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth shall be established that the Black woman is the most beautiful of women haha.
Click to expand...




Ok, you've repeated your subjective opinion many times now. Are you just going to repeat yourself endlessly? You know that's SPAM, right?


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Mudda said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad cause boney Jenny can't get you going? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> At least you don't dispute that the sisters need to go easy on the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again, nimrod.
> 
> I said that the most beautiful of women in my book is the Black woman, and you know that that is the truth.  Otherwise White women wouldn't be getting ass implants to look Black. HAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You like fat with no job. I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just fat butts which the best looking women (#1 Black, #2 non-White Latino) have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can get thinner, you can't. That's the difference between us.
Click to expand...


You are just an evil demon who for some unknown reason want Black women to think that they are not beautiful when it is obvious that they are the most beautiful women...

Keep BURNing in in hell you turd.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

UFO said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what you say is true.  But I seem to remember that it was American Indians in the southwest or some Polynesians that had the most of a weight problem.  But thanks to government food policies that have more to do with money than people's health, there are very many overweight White people these days.  It has gotten so bad that the Pentagon has even called a national security issue.
Click to expand...


Healthy food should be cheaper.

The least expensive food (Raman noodles) is full of salt to give people heart problems.


----------



## Unkotare

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> UFO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some ethnic groups tend to be "thicker."  It is no lie that obesity is a problem in the African American community.  82% of African American women are considered "obese" and not just overweight.  That is pretty discouraging.
> 
> African American adults are nearly 1.5 times as likely to be obese compared with White adults. Approximately 47.8 percent of African Americans are obese (including 37.1 percent of men and 56.6 percent of women) compared with 32.6 percent of Whites (including 32.4 percent of men and 32.8 percent of women).2 More than 75 percent of African Americans are overweight or obese (including 69 percent of men and 82.0 percent of women) compared with 67.2 percent of Whites (including 71.4 percent of men and 63.2 percent of women).3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe what you say is true.  But I seem to remember that it was American Indians in the southwest or some Polynesians that had the most of a weight problem.  But thanks to government food policies that have more to do with money than people's health, there are very many overweight White people these days.  It has gotten so bad that the Pentagon has even called a national security issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Healthy food should be cheaper.
Click to expand...



Healthy food is already cheaper than junk, but it requires adding some effort.


----------



## Mudda

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you don't dispute that the sisters need to go easy on the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, nimrod.
> 
> I said that the most beautiful of women in my book is the Black woman, and you know that that is the truth.  Otherwise White women wouldn't be getting ass implants to look Black. HAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You like fat with no job. I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just fat butts which the best looking women (#1 Black, #2 non-White Latino) have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can get thinner, you can't. That's the difference between us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just an evil demon who for some unknown reason want Black women to think that they are not beautiful when it is obvious that they are the most beautiful women...
> 
> Keep BURNing in in hell you turd.
Click to expand...

Black sisters need to lose some weight, stay in school and take birth control.


----------



## Searcher44

Another "scientific" attempt to "prove" subjective opinion. This pseudo-science approach to justify racism has been around for centuries. It's just as despicable and hurtful now as it was 200 years ago. Here's 2 of my subjective picks for comparison and judgement.


----------



## Mudda

Searcher44 said:


> Another "scientific" attempt to "prove" subjective opinion. This pseudo-science approach to justify racism has been around for centuries. It's just as despicable and hurtful now as it was 200 years ago. Here's 2 of my subjective picks for comparison and judgement.


Try comparing a hot white chick to the black chick in your picture with the wide load and the tatas really far apart.


----------



## ChrisL

Mudda said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "scientific" attempt to "prove" subjective opinion. This pseudo-science approach to justify racism has been around for centuries. It's just as despicable and hurtful now as it was 200 years ago. Here's 2 of my subjective picks for comparison and judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try comparing a hot white chick to the black chick in your picture with the wide load and the tatas really far apart.
Click to expand...


She is very attractive but not what your "typical" black woman in America looks like.


----------



## ChrisL

Mudda said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "scientific" attempt to "prove" subjective opinion. This pseudo-science approach to justify racism has been around for centuries. It's just as despicable and hurtful now as it was 200 years ago. Here's 2 of my subjective picks for comparison and judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try comparing a hot white chick to the black chick in your picture with the wide load and the tatas really far apart.
Click to expand...


Her breasts are far apart because those are probably implants.  Implants always look weird.  Lol.


----------



## JW Frogen

Well you know, at little bit more of this, an little bit more of that, and little more here or there, that too may not be a bad thing.


----------



## American_Jihad

JW Frogen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.
> 
> White bread that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are going to have to be an African American woman to get that.
> 
> Still, I was an eager student.
> 
> Like Elvis on a fired peanut butter and banana sandwich.
Click to expand...

White guilt or sexless...


----------



## American_Jihad

Searcher44 said:


> Another "scientific" attempt to "prove" subjective opinion. This pseudo-science approach to justify racism has been around for centuries. It's just as despicable and hurtful now as it was 200 years ago. Here's 2 of my subjective picks for comparison and judgement.























...


----------



## Searcher44

American_Jihad said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "scientific" attempt to "prove" subjective opinion. This pseudo-science approach to justify racism has been around for centuries. It's just as despicable and hurtful now as it was 200 years ago. Here's 2 of my subjective picks for comparison and judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



My post's purpose was to show which side of the fence my subjectivity falls on. You're post was a waste of time because everyone already knows which side of the fence you inhabit.


----------



## American_Jihad

These beatch's are ugly inside...
*The Founders of Black Lives Matter*





*lack Lives Matter Leader Says White People Are ‘Sub-Human’ and Suffer From ‘Genetic Defects’*

(pot calling kettle black...)

No manners...





Fuck blm...


----------



## Unkotare

JW Frogen said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She taught me how to do things in bed I still can not do.
> 
> White bread that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are going to have to be an African American woman to get that.
> 
> Still, I was an eager student.
> 
> Like Elvis on a fired peanut butter and banana sandwich.
Click to expand...




Sad...


----------



## Asclepias

There is no race of women more beautiful and attractive than a Black woman. She is the original woman of this planet. God was determined to get it right when he made the Black woman. 

I'm already boss. I'm already fly. Since I'm a star...she is the sky.


----------



## squeeze berry

ChrisL said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "scientific" attempt to "prove" subjective opinion. This pseudo-science approach to justify racism has been around for centuries. It's just as despicable and hurtful now as it was 200 years ago. Here's 2 of my subjective picks for comparison and judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try comparing a hot white chick to the black chick in your picture with the wide load and the tatas really far apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her breasts are far apart because those are probably implants.  Implants always look weird.  Lol.
Click to expand...



small natural > big fake

IME smaller breasts are more sensitive to stimulation


----------



## American_Jihad

Asclepias said:


> There is no race of women more beautiful and attractive than a Black woman. She is the original woman of this planet. God was determined to get it right when he made the Black woman.
> 
> I'm already boss. I'm already fly. Since I'm a star...she is the sky.


You should tone it down a little and don't post on youtube...


----------



## emilynghiem

American_Jihad said:


> *Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive *
> 
> The Huffington Post   Hilary Moss
> First Posted: 05/17/11 07:32 PM ET
> Updated: 07/17/11
> 
> Psychology Today blogger Satoshi Kanazawa sparked a firestorm with his latest posting entitled, "A Look at the Hard Truths About Human Nature."
> 
> In it, the evolutionary psychologist at the London School of Economics argues that black women are less physically attractive than other women. The article was quickly removed from the site, but not before screenshots made their way onto BuzzFeed. Some excerpts:
> 
> _What accounts for the markedly lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women? Black women are on average much heavier than nonblack women. The mean body-mass index (BMI) at Wave III is 28.5 among black women and 26.1 among nonblack women. (Black and nonblack men do not differ in BMI: 27.0 vs. 26.9) However, this is not the reason black women are less physically attractive than nonblack women. Black women have lower average level of physical attractiveness net of BMI. Nor can the race difference in intelligence (and the positive association between intelligence and physical attractiveness) account for the race difference in physical attractiveness among women. Black women are still less physically attractive than nonblack women net of BMI and intelligence. Net of intelligence, black men are significantly more physically attractive than nonblack men.
> [...]
> 
> The only thing I can think of that might potentially explain the lower average level of physical attractiveness among black women is testosterone. Africans on average have higher levels of testosterone than other races, and testosterone, being an androgen (male hormone), affects the physical attractiveness of men and women differently. Men with higher levels of testosterone have more masculine features and are therefore more physically attractive. In contrast, women with higher levels of testosterone also have more masculine features and are therefore less physically attractive. The race difference in the level of testosterone can therefore potentially explain why black women are less physically attractive than women of other races, while (net of intelligence) black men are more physically attractive than men of other races._
> 
> ---
> 
> Satoshi Kanazawa Causes Firestorm After Claiming Black Women Are Less Attractive



The way I see: 
Relationships are not random, and aren't that easy to generalize anyway.

My relationship with each person is unique to the two of us.

So whoever my spiritual mate or partner is in terms of husband/wife
that is unique to us as soul mates. And the physical appearance and incarnation is secondary to that; it's part of who we are, and how we are born into this world and the purposes and relations we have in life.

But to make generalizations about this really doesn't add up.
I consider my spiritual partner to be an exception and not at ALL
representative of the type of people I find attractive.

So what difference does it make if I think this type or that type is "more attractive" when the person I'm yoked with is not of that type anyway!

Isn't that what matters overall, regardless what the trends or averages/stats show are popular or unpopular. 

People end up with the partners we have those unique relations with.
And from what I find, those tend to break as many rules as follow them.


----------

